# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2010 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2010 às 01:13)

Boa noite 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade composta por Cumulus fractus dispersos arrastados pelo vento fraco de NW.

*Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 22.4ºC – 85% hr
mínimos: 15.3ºC – 45% hr

*Actuais*: 16.3ºC – 75% hr


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2010 às 05:54)

E Outubro começa com um dia bem frio, com 7,6ºC neste momento, e deverá descer mais ainda.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia.

Frescura matinal, com *14,4ºC* no momento, mínima do dia até agora.

Humidade nos 88% e céu pouco nublado.

Vento fraco de NE (45º), e pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2010 às 08:58)

Já não estava habituado a manhãs tão frescas.

De momento, ainda 17,8 ºC e 77 % de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco de NNO e céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2010 às 10:12)

A mínima foi de *14,1ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 17,5ºC, e 79% de humidade.

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e 19,8 km/h de vento, de Norte.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2010 às 10:39)

E o resultado foi uma mínima de 6,7ºC.

Neste momento já uma temperatura agradável, com 19,7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2010 às 12:05)

Já boa tarde 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por Cumulus radiatus ocasionalmente dispersos e o vento a deslocar-se com intensidade fraca a moderada de WNW.

A temperatura mínima desta madrugada manteve praticamente o registo dos dias anteriores e não desceu além dos *15.7ºC*.

*Actuais*: 20.1ºC - 53% hr


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Sigo com 20,3ºC, praticamente estagnados. 

Humidade nos 58%, e poucos Cumulus, agora.


----------



## F_R (1 Out 2010 às 15:21)

O mês começou com uma mínima de 13.6ºC

Agora 25.5ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 17.7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Out 2010 às 20:14)

boa noite 

O dia manteve-se soalheiro apresentando um céu pouco nublado e a partir do meio da tarde mostrou-se praticamente limpo. O vento que até ao final da tarde se deslocava com intensidade fraca a moderada de WNW, de momento mostra-se quase nulo.

Por aqui estão cerca *18ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Out 2010 às 23:01)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.5ºC

T.Minima: 9.5ºC

Hoje o céu apresentou-se com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2010 às 23:46)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento sigo com *15,4ºC* e 83% de humidade. Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos hoje:

*15,6ºC (06:49)*
*25,6ºC (16:12)*

Rajada máxima: *27,4km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2010 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2010 às 00:35)

olá 

A noite está calma com o céu aparentemente sem nuvens, vento fraco a nulo que parece deslocar-se de Oeste.

*Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 22.6ºC - 77% hr
mínimos: 15.7ºC - 48% hr
*
Actuais*: 16.7ºC - 78% hr


----------



## rcjla (2 Out 2010 às 00:46)

A temperatura deu à pouco um pequeno tombo e estão agora 14,4ºC.

Vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2010 às 00:58)

Curiosamente por aqui subiu uma décima estando nos *16.8ºC*.


----------



## rcjla (2 Out 2010 às 01:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Curiosamente por aqui subiu uma décima estando nos *16.8ºC*.



Que diferença. 

14,2ºC,desceu.

Bucelas-10,0ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Out 2010 às 08:04)

Bom dia


Está nevoeiro e 12.0ºC, que é a mínima até ao momento


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2010 às 08:21)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca, sendo que o nevoeiro está a chegar agora, vindo de SO!

A temperatura mínima foi de *12,7ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 13,4ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (2 Out 2010 às 08:27)

Boas , por aqui está um nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura actual de 13,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2010 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.0ºC, neste momento estão 14.2ºC e está ainda algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2010 às 09:29)

O nevoeiro esteve cerradíssimo há pouco, com a visibilidade a não exceder os 20m. Por agora, vai abrindo, e os raios de Sol já o trespassam.

15,8ºC e 89% de humidade. 

O vento mantém-se nulo desde as 3h05.


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2010 às 09:57)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite fresca, com 8,3ºC de mínima.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 15,8ºC


----------



## Rainy (2 Out 2010 às 13:23)

Só para dizer que desde que fizeram-se obras na drenagem de águas pluviais aqui da zona e colocaram novos sistemas, que nunca mais houve inundações, tambem porque só a minha rua tem 15 sarjetas.
Por isso mesmo que chovam 200 milimetros num dia nada aconteçe, mas claro só se elas estiverem livres de lixo.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2010 às 13:44)

Rainy disse:


> Só para dizer que desde que fizeram-se obras na drenagem de águas pluviais aqui da zona e colocaram novos sistemas, que nunca mais houve inundações, tambem porque só a minha rua tem 15 sarjetas.
> Por isso mesmo que chovam 200 milimetros num dia nada aconteçe, mas claro só se elas estiverem livres de lixo.



Já por aqui. É um Ricinus Communis, mais conhecida por Mamona.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2010 às 15:25)

Agora olhei pra mínima e fiquei em choque  tive 13,3ºC (ausência de vento).

Neste momento 19,9ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2010 às 19:05)

boa tarde 

Desde manhã que os Cumulus, uns mais volumosos, outros nem tanto, se passeiam ao sabor do vento fraco a moderado de SW, no entanto o sol manteve-se presente. 
Nota-se agora ao final da tarde uma intensificação do vento apresentando rajadas um pouco mais fortes.

De momento a temperatura ronda os *19ºC*.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*13,8ºC (07:30)* mais perto do solo *13,3ºC*
Máxima: *20,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *37,0km/h WSW[ ((14:50)/B]

Agora 19,1ºC, 82%Hr, 1012,7hPa e vento fraco

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10*


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Out 2010 às 19:14)

*Hora local: 19:04 
Temperatura: 19.3 °C 
Ponto de orvalho: 16.4 °C 
Pressão: 1012.8hPa  
Direcção Vento: SUDOESTE 
Velocidade do vento: 8.0km/h 
Rajada de vento: 11.3km/h  
Humidade: 83% *


----------



## lismen (2 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Dados actuais por Lisboa

Temp 19ºC
Humidade 78%
Vento SW 19KM H
Pressão 1012hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite!
Depois de uma viagem relâmpago a Bissau, onde assisti, no caminho, ao maior espectáculo de trovoada que jamais vi, com uma enorme célula a relâmpejar umas duas ou 3 vezes por segundo, com relâmpagos de todas as formas e feitios, eis-me de volta a casa, onde relato um dia de céu pouco nublado, a antecipar a festa possível que aí vem para estas bandas...
De momento, sigo com 18.9º, 76%HR, 1014hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Sigo com 18,2ºC estagnados. A máxima foi de *21,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 81% e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Out 2010 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.6ºC

T.Minima: 9.0ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2010 às 23:00)

Boa noite!


Aqui noite agradável, sem vento e céu pouco nublado. 

Estou á espera do grande dia de amanhã,de chuva !!


----------



## nelsonfadigas (2 Out 2010 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2010*

Aqui já se nota uma pequena alteração, a minha estação baixou para os 1004 hPa e aumentou o vento para 10km/h.
Ainda é cedo... eu sei!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy (2 Out 2010 às 23:31)

A frente não pareçe estar a vir na direcção NW a SE


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2010 às 23:31)

Por aqui 18,0ºC e vento moderado de Sul.

Bonito de se ver, todas as estações amadoras aqui da zona todas a relatarem cerca de 18ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2010 às 23:59)

Em Setúbal estão 18,2ºC, 90%Hr, 1012.1hPa e o vento é fraco ainda...amanha aqui já acordo com rajadas fortes  e a chuva só aparece mais a partir da manha e principalmente ao final da manha e durante a tarde acompanhada de vento forte com rajadas que espero pelo menos chegar aos 80km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Hora local: *00:10 *
Temperatura: *18.1 °C  *
Ponto de orvalho: *16.8 °C* 
Pressão: *1012.1hPa  *
Direcção do vento: *SUDOESTE* 
Velocidade do vento: *8.0km/h  *
Rajada de vento: *8.0km/h  *
Humidade: *92% *


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Actualmente, 18,6ºC.


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 00:44)

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo e vento fraco nem pareçe que vem aí mau tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 00:45)

Rainy disse:


> Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo e vento fraco nem pareçe que vem aí mau tempo.



Ainda vai levar umas horas, vamos aguardar.


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 00:46)

Tudo calmo ainda... 18,0ºC completamente estagnados,85%HR,1011mb e vento fraco de W/S.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2010 às 00:49)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 18,0ºC e 85% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 00:57)

Temperatura a subir lentamente 18,7ºC humidade de 86% a pressão em descida 1011,4hPa e vento fraco apenas com um máximo ainda de 14,5km/h (00:44)


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2010 às 01:15)

boa noite 

Por aqui o céu está quase limpo, algumas nuvens altas, no entanto a Oeste observa-se uma faixa nebulosa que ao que parece, ainda pouco consistente.
O vento apresenta-se esporadicamente moderado, mas de um modo geral fraco de WSW.
*
Extremos de ontem*:
Máximos: 23.5ºC - 83% hr
mínimos: 15.5ºC - 50% hr

*Actuais*: 19.2ºC - 82% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2010 às 01:53)

Desde há pouco a nebulosidade aumentou mas ainda existem algumas abertas.
Há pouco haviam apenas nuvens altas, agora, apesar de pouco perceptíveis surgem nuvens médias.

O vento não apresenta alteração significativa quanto à proveniência bem como na intensidade.

*Actuais*: 19.3ºC - 82% hr


----------



## Profetaa (3 Out 2010 às 02:38)

Boas,
Por cá ja um pouco de vento, ceu nublado e temperatura agradavel...


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 07:25)

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva.

O vento ronda dos 30/35 km/h, com rajada máxima até ao momento de 57,9 km/h


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 07:27)

Chuva fraca aqui.
0,2mm acumulados (na Davis aqui ao lado).
Vento moderado de sul.
18,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 08:32)

Vai chuviscando em Linda-a-Velha, com vento moderado e algumas rajadas mais fortes

A festa aqui está a começar, vamos ver o que dá


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 08:33)

A chuva já começou por aqui, apesar de fraca, acumulando os primeiros 0,5mm.

A pressão desceu dos 1015,5hPa pelas 10H30 de ontem, para os 1005,5hPa actuais.

Rajada máxima 61,5km/h


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 09:38)

Quando é que a animação começa para aqui??


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 09:41)

Rainy disse:


> Quando é que a animação começa para aqui??



A partir do final da manhã, talvez


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 10:14)

Apenas pingos dispersos e continua nos 0,5mm.

Parece que existe algo a bloquear, como aparece no radar do IM.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 10:16)

Por aqui vento e mais vento, nada de mais e céu muito nublado.

Estou com 19,3ºC e vento moderado/forte de sul.

0,2 mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,1ºC

Agora estão 20,1ºC, 87%Hr, 1008,2hPa e vento moderado com algumas rajadas  a mais forte até agora de 45,1km/h WSW 

Precipitação desde as00h de 0,4mm

Por aqui espero a parte pior ao inicio da tarde até meio da tarde

Para quem quer ver os valores em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 10:18)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi de 18,1ºC
> 
> ...



Por aqui 0.5mm acumulados e vento moderado.
21.8ºC .


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Agora começou a chover bem, 0.5mm acumulados e vento moderado.


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 11:07)

Aqui começou a chover moderado e o vento é moderado mas com rajadas muito fortes mas nada que aqui não estejamos abituados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 11:22)

Bom Dia

Finalmente um dia de chuva, por aqui o acmulado vai nos 1,7mm, venha mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 11:28)

Chove com alguma intensidade, 1mm acumulado..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 11:31)

Após um momento de pausa, a chuva regressa neste momento


----------



## iceworld (3 Out 2010 às 11:33)

Chuva e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2010 às 11:42)

Bom dia!

Óptima forma de acordar, com chuva, nevoeiro, e vento forte!

Sigo com *2,1mm* acumulados, uma média de vento de 32,4 km/h, sendo que actualmente se encontra nos 54,4 km/h, e o seu valor máximo até agora foi de *55,4 km/h*.

Quanto a temperatura, mínima de *17,9ºC*, e 19,3ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1006 hPa, em queda.


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 11:56)

Chove intensamente agora puchado com vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Esta mesmo um dia de Outono, mas o melhor vem para a tarde.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 11:57)

Aqui pela grande Lisboa estamos com regime de períodos de chuva fraca acompanhada por vento moderado a forte, resumindo o óptimo dia de Outono

Neste momento vão caindo uns pingos dispersos... Precipitação ainda é escassa, *0.6mm* segundo o meteooeiras 

Edit: chove moderado agora


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 12:03)

Aqui ainda não chove levo apenas acumulados 0,4mm a rajada máxima é ainda de 45,1km/h 

Pressão de 1007,3hPa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2010 às 12:03)

Um rápido aumento da intensidade da precipitação elevou o acumulado aos *6,3mm*! E continua a aumentar.

O vento sopra forte, constante.

Humidade nos 88%.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 12:04)

Vento moderado a forte com rajada máxima para já de *59,5 km/h*

Precipitação que se veja só daqui a algumas horas. Para já apenas *0,4 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 12:05)

Acabei agora de ter uma rajada de 71 km/h.

Estou com 18,8ºC e vento forte.

1,6 mm e 1005,4hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:06)

Uma rápida e forte chuvada elevou a precipitação para 2mm.
A tarde vai ser boa


----------



## Profetaa (3 Out 2010 às 12:07)

Boas.
Por cá tem chuvido bastante, mas não deu para acumular mais de 13.5mm, agora parou.
A electricidade falhou por volta das 10h30 e ainda não voltou. Vai valendo o gerador...
Rajada máxima de 64.4km/h
Webcam e dados meteorologicos em directo atraves do link abaixo.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:20)

Chove bastante neste momento, HotSpot, miguel, não chove por esses lados ?


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:22)

andres disse:


> Chove bastante neste momento, HotSpot, miguel, não chove por esses lados ?



Actualmente nada...o vento sim tem estado muito forte!
aguardarei pela chuva ^^


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Actualmente nada...o vento sim tem estado muito forte!
> aguardarei pela chuva ^^



Curiosamente reparei que o MeteoMoita na Web ve-se que nao chove


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Sim senhor, agora sim chove forte e vento sopra com rajadas muito fortes


----------



## NfrG (3 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Boas,

Sou novo por aqui, mas costumo acompanhar o fórum com frequência.
E como mandam "as regras", sigo com chuva, ora moderada, ora fraca e vendo moderado com algumas rajadas. 

Um aparte para o utilizador andres: dizes que a tarde vai ser boa? Mas segundo o IM, vão haver melhorias a partir da tarde


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:26)

andres disse:


> Curiosamente reparei que o MeteoMoita na Web ve-se que nao chove



começou agora a chuviscar de novo


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:27)

NfrG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui, mas costumo acompanhar o fórum com frequência.
> E como mandam "as regras", sigo com chuva, ora moderada, ora fraca e vendo moderado com algumas rajadas.
> ...



o "boa" neste caso é chuva


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2010 às 12:28)

NfrG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui, mas costumo acompanhar o fórum com frequência.
> E como mandam "as regras", sigo com chuva, ora moderada, ora fraca e vendo moderado com algumas rajadas.
> ...



Melhorias (menos chuva e diminuição do vento) só a partir do final da tarde. 

Bem-vindo ao fórum!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:29)

NfrG disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sou novo por aqui, mas costumo acompanhar o fórum com frequência.
> E como mandam "as regras", sigo com chuva, ora moderada, ora fraca e vendo moderado com algumas rajadas.
> ...



Exactamente, o boa é que vai-se ver chuva decente aqui para a zona, tal como o HotSpot já o tinha mencionado


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2010 às 12:29)

*71,6 km/h* alcançados.

Sigo agora com 61,8 km/h, 19,1ºC e *8,4mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:31)

pois por aqui continuo com chuviscinhos que so servem para irritar


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2010 às 12:33)

Trovoadapower disse:


> pois por aqui continuo com chuviscinhos que so servem para irritar



Aqui nem chove. E até agora máximo que esteve foi chuva fraca. O vento é que é forte.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:34)

aleluia  começou a chover como deve de ser, o vento tbm ajuda bastante!

actualmente chove fraco a moderado


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 12:36)

Em Mira-Sintra:

8,4mm.
72km/h rajada máxima sul.
1005mb.
19,1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Cada vez chove mais, e parece que na Moita começou agora também.
2mm acumulados e 19.8ºC.


----------



## NfrG (3 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Obrigado meteo 
Já tinha saudades de tempo assim. Há bastante tempo que não chuvia como deve de ser. 
A chuva, por agora, parou. Deve ter ido almoçar.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:40)

NfrG disse:


> Obrigado meteo
> Já tinha saudades de tempo assim. Há bastante tempo que não chuvia como deve de ser.
> A chuva, por agora, parou. Deve ter ido almoçar.



Se foi, depois volta em força 
Agora chuva moderada e vento forte .


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:42)

Pessoal nao estou a perceber uma coisa, se alguem me poder explicar agradeço.
Os Modelos prevêm chuva para o final da tarde e inicio da noite mas o im prevê o contrario


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pessoal nao estou a perceber uma coisa, se alguem me poder explicar agradeço.
> Os Modelos prevêm chuva para o final da tarde e inicio da noite mas o im prevê o contrario



O IM não preve o contrario, preve sim diminuição de frequência e
intensidade no final do dia.
O que não signifique que a chuva pare totalmente


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 12:47)

andres disse:


> O IM não preve o contrario, preve sim diminuição de frequência e
> intensidade no final do dia.
> O que não signifique que a chuva pare totalmente



bah entao significa que se agora nao está a dar em nada ha tarde muito menos?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 12:50)

Trovoadapower disse:


> bah entao significa que se agora nao está a dar em nada ha tarde muito menos?



Final do dia, não é final da tarde


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 12:59)

Chove moderado a forte !


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 13:01)

2.5mm acumulados e continua a chover...
Se já tenho 2.5 agora imagino á tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Agora sim chove moderado a forte.

Estou com 19,0ºC e vento forte, rajada máxima até agora de 71 km/h.

3,4 mm e 1005,1 hpa.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 13:04)

Por aqui nao tenho muito mais a dizer...chuvisco e mais chuvisco


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Out 2010 às 13:05)

neste momento em mealhada com uma aberta. a viagem foi um tprmento de fatima para cima. vamos ver se chove menos sté à hora do conceryo


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 13:05)

10,4 mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 13:06)

Aqui até agora muito pouco, 0,8mm e rajada de 49,9km/h de SW


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Out 2010 às 13:13)

Temperatura: 19.2 °C  
Ponto de orvalho: 17.9 °C  
Pressão: 1006.0hPa  
Direcção do vento: OESTE 
Velocidade do vento: 25.7km/h  
Rajada: 40.2km/h  
Humidade: 92%


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Out 2010 às 13:14)

*Precipitação: 1,5 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 13:16)

Acabei de ter 77 km/h 

4,0 mm e 18,8ºC.


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Aqui continua a chova moderada por vezes forte com vento moderado e rajadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 13:23)

Tenho relatos do Montijo de vento bastante forte e muiita chuva 
Aqui continua vento forte e chuviscos.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Por aqui vai chovendo tenho acumulados até agora 2,2mm a rajada máxima mantém-se a mesma 50km/h  a pressão é agora de 1006.2hPa


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Por aqui há minutos, havia chuva e vento forte.
Agora tudo acalmou mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 13:32)

O cenário por aqui é este. 5,0 mm e vento forte.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 13:34)

Por aqui ainda não houve chuva forte, levo acumulado 1,0 mm

Rajada máxima de 64,4 km/h


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2010 às 13:37)

Finalmente chove moderado na diagonal com vento forte.
Está lindo


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 13:41)

Como se coloca imagens aqui tiradas por nós??


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2010 às 13:41)

*14,8mm* acumulados, e 18,9ºC de temperatura.

Continua o vento forte.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 13:42)

Rajada no Cais do Sodré de *72,4 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 13:43)

Acabei de ter 87 km/h


----------



## Lightning (3 Out 2010 às 13:48)

Por Corroios o vento já foi aos 51,1 km/h. Por agora chove fraco a moderado e o vento mantém-se forte com rajadas. Dados actuais: 20,2ºC, 1004 milibares, 98% HR e precipitação acumulada inferior a 1 mm.

Era para ter saído de casa em busca de fazer uma foto-reportagem pela zona, a ver se havia algo de notável a registar, mas a gripe que tenho em cima praticamente não me deixa mexer... 

Estive a ver a TV Galícia e mostraram no Telejornal deles que a precipitação já vai em 177 milímetros em certas zonas e a rajada de vento máxima numa zona montanhosa atingiu os 138 km/h. Em todo o litoral Espanhol o vento está a rondar os 120 km/h de rajadas.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 13:52)

Vento moderado, soprando por vezes forte e com rajadas.
Já há roupa, folhas e muito lixo pelo ar, a voar...

Vou com 10mm acumulados. (10,4mm na Davis ao lado de minha casa).
18,1ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (3 Out 2010 às 13:55)

Que saudades que tinha de um dia assim. Ja se ve ramos de arvores espalhados na rua.
Pessoal agora da parte da tarde vou a boca do inferno, que posso esperar? Procuro grandes ondulações, posso contar com isso certo?


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 14:01)

Boa tarde!
Trabalhei de noite, por isso só me levantei agora, mas pelos vistos não perdi nada por aqui...
Vai chuviscando, e ainda não acumulei precipitação...
O vento está a soprar forte de SW, a pressão atmosférica está em queda, estando agora nos 1007hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 14:01)

Chove a sério há a já alguns minutos, 5mm acumulados e vento forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 14:05)

Por aqui continua a chover por vezes moderado a forte, e o vento esse sopra forte com rajadas muito fortes, que saudades que eu tinha destes eventos.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 14:06)

Realmente uma boa forma de acordar, como aqui os dias de vento moderado foram praticamente inexistentes, hoje até me faz confusão a ventania que está, sem exagero algum, aposto que já atingiu uns 80 km/h, a chuva tem estado fraca a moderada, o vento esse é que realmente é de salientar a força com que está, mal se pode andar na rua, ia um senhor de idade com um chapéu de chuva, que incrivelmente se dobrou e voou-lhe das mãos. 

Mínima de *18,3ºC*, sigo actualmente com 20,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Vento médio nos 53 km/h (10 minutos) rajada máxima de 87 km/h..

Céu muito nublado e negro.

Estou com 18,8ºC e 5,6 mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Já vou com um acumulado de 8,4mm e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 64,4km/h de WSW a pressão é de 1005,7hPa e a temperatura é de 19,5ºC com 93% de humidade


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Out 2010 às 14:27)

agora em luso prossegue a chuva forte batida a vento que está com boas rajadas. por vezes parece que melhora mas é de pouca dura.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 14:35)

Muito bonito sim senhor  máximo de 87 km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2010 às 14:36)

Boas, por aqui vento moderado a forte , com algumas árvores caídas e algumas pequenas inundações


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 14:37)

Finalmente os chuviscos passaram e existiu um perídodo de chuva moderada que fez a precipitação passar aos 5,6mm neste momento.

Rajada máxima 76,3 Km/h


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 14:41)

Agora não chove.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 14:41)

Será possível que aqui seja o único sítio quase sem chuva?? Até a estrada começa a secar!


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 14:43)

Boas pessoal o sol começa a espreitar, pelas imagens de sat ta a acabar...
acham que ainda vem alguma coisa ?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 14:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Será possível que aqui seja o único sítio quase sem chuva?? Até a estrada começa a secar!



A secar ??      
Aqui está completamente ensopada, com muitas poças e escorre .
5.5mm acumulados e céu negro + vento forte.

PS: Chove bastante .


----------



## Lightning (3 Out 2010 às 14:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Será possível que aqui seja o único sítio quase sem chuva?? Até a estrada começa a secar!



Concordo contigo, vizinho. Aqui o vento está a secar tudo, quase que nem parece que ainda choveu alguma (embora que pouca) coisa...


----------



## usoldier (3 Out 2010 às 14:47)

Local:  Lourinhã 
Hora : 14:30 

Estado : Vento Diminuiu de intensidade , a chuva cai com pouca e dispersa, nos momentos de paragem o vento consegue começar a secar os pisos.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 14:48)

Pois por aqui também já nao chove a algum tempo e o vento forte la vai secando tudo..


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 14:48)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas pessoal o sol começa a espreitar, pelas imagens de sat ta a acabar...
> acham que ainda vem alguma coisa ?



Sim na próxima hora chega outra linha activa mas passa mais rápido que esta ultima porque é mais fina...


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2010 às 14:49)

Ainda assim, para a zona de Lisboa, talvez seja a mais forte, a frente fria propriamente dita, mas sim de curta duração.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 14:51)

A passagem de frente fria propriamente dita pode e deve trazer os ventos mais fortes. É daquelas que em 5 minutos pensamos que o mundo vai acabar


----------



## Gongas (3 Out 2010 às 14:53)

Para os interessados por Coimbra continua a chuva que cai sem parar. O vento também sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 14:54)

HotSpot disse:


> A passagem de frente fria propriamente dita pode e deve trazer os ventos mais fortes. É daquelas que em 5 minutos pensamos que o mundo vai acabar



é chuva para os nossos lados?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 14:55)

Muito vento por aqui, com 20ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Trovoadapower disse:


> é chuva para os nossos lados?



Pode trazer muita chuva mas em pouco tempo. Mas mesmo assim não está com aspecto disso.

Pode trazer é muito vento. Frente fria típica. Depois da sua passagem as temperaturas podem descer uns 3-4ºC em minutos.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 14:56)

HotSpot disse:


> A passagem de frente fria propriamente dita pode e deve trazer os ventos mais fortes. É daquelas que em 5 minutos pensamos que o mundo vai acabar



Sim tem um núcleo muito activo...poderemos ver ai perto de 90/100km/h nalguns locais...e chuva de não ver um palmo a frente. mas passa muito rápido...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Depois da passagem da frente o vento roda pra NW não ?


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 15:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Depois da passagem da frente o vento roda pra NW não ?



W-NW por aí. A mudança da direcção do vento e a descida rápida da temperatura significa que a festa acabou. 

Depois entramos em regime de aguaceiros. Mas parecem muito escassos na retaguarda da frente.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 15:01)

IM disse:
			
		

> REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
> da tarde.
> Chuva, por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
> ...



Aí está.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 15:01)

Agora sim, chove moderadamente, finalmente ouvem-se as gotas que caem do telhado fazer "spalsh" no chao


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 15:03)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Agora sim, chove moderadamente, finalmente ouvem-se as gotas que caem do telhado fazer "spalsh" no chao



Mas a frente ainda não chegou ...
Mas sim, chove bem e 6mm contados


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Só lembrar que foi numa frente deste tipo que registei aqui a maior rajada na Davis com 96,6 km/h. Parecia mais inofensiva que esta, eu estava a dormir e nem dei por nada. Só acreditei que o valor estava correcto quando vi que o painel solar do vizinho desapareceu do telhado. Mas são fenómenos muito localizados, uns autênticos "aguaceiros" de vento


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 15:08)

andres disse:


> Mas a frente ainda não chegou ...
> Mas sim, chove bem e 6mm contados



mas acredita que quando postei estava a chover bem...agora ja nem tanto...
se esta assim agora daqui a umas horas..


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Ainda vai demorar umas 2 horas a chegar cá:


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 15:12)

O vento está imparável!! abriu os portoes de uma vizinha minha, partiu vasos, algumas árvores aqui perto e já causou um acidente de automóvel na rua em frente


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 15:23)

Avisto muita escuridão para os lados de Setúbal


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 15:27)

Rajada máxima até agora de 67,6km e precipitação de 9,8mm


----------



## NfrG (3 Out 2010 às 15:29)

Aqui na Amadora, sigo com 21º, céu muito nublado e vendo moderado.


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 15:32)

Finalmente, chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## Lightning (3 Out 2010 às 15:37)

A rajada máxima registada aqui foi até agora de 52,2 km/h, tendo sido batidos os anteriores 51,1 km/h.

Venha a segunda ronda...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 15:38)

Simplesmente vergonhoso....
Apenas vento, céu muito carregado, pressão estável nos 1007hpa, e temperatura amena, com 21.2ºC, 84%HR...
E sim, 0 mm registados... Veremos o que o resto da frente nos reserva para aqui, mas não me cheira que seja muito...


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 15:39)

O vento está fora de si, rondando os 50km/h.
A estação apita de temporal !


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 15:42)

5 minutos de chuva moderada a forte foi o que deixou a "2ª ronda" por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2010 às 15:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> Simplesmente vergonhoso....
> Apenas vento, céu muito carregado, pressão estável nos 1007hpa, e temperatura amena, com 21.2ºC, 84%HR...
> E sim, 0 mm registados... Veremos o que o resto da frente nos reserva para aqui, mas não me cheira que seja muito...



Registas-te *0mm*??

Todas as estações aqui da grande Lisboa e margem sul registaram alguma coisa, que azar não ter nenhuma precipitação cantabilizada


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 15:44)

Malta, é impressão minha ou algo se forma depois desta frente ?  

Hum... Talvez só nuvens altas não ?


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 15:45)

AI MÃE QUE VAI TUDO PELO AR!! vento forte mesmo, os vasos do meu quintal ta tudo caido!


----------



## Lightning (3 Out 2010 às 15:46)

MSantos disse:


> Registas-te *0mm*??
> 
> Todas as estações aqui da grande Lisboa e margem sul registaram alguma coisa, que asar não ter nenhuma precipitação cantabilizada



Todas, excepto a minha também.  Também estou a zeros... 

Céu muito nublado e pressão nos 1003 milibares.


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2010 às 16:00)

grande chuvada e ventania agora


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 16:03)

Então já chegou a frente ao Cartaxo, Vem poderosa?


----------



## squidward (3 Out 2010 às 16:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Então já chegou a frente ao Cartaxo, Vem poderosa?



Já acalmou. Foi tudo muito rápido, mas a chuva caiu bem forte e tocada com umas boas rajadas de vento.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2010 às 16:13)

Aqui na Aldeia da Piedade, tem chovido e teve muito vento, sobretudo de manhã.
Agora a chuva já parou, o céu está a clarear, o vento também já esta mais fraco e a Serra da Arrábida está com belo capacete de nuvens.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 16:17)

Aqui o vento está a começar a querer rodar pra NW.

Estou com 19,4ºC e vento moderado de SW.

1003,6 hpa e 6,4 mm.


----------



## Lightning (3 Out 2010 às 16:20)

andres disse:


> Malta, é impressão minha ou algo se forma depois desta frente ?
> 
> Hum... Talvez só nuvens altas não ?



São só nuvens altas. Não fiques alarmado por tudo e por nada, a situação resume-se a isto: depois desta última linha de instabilidade que se aproxima, acabou. Caput. Só alguns aguaceiros é que ocorrerão. 

Depois lá se foi a festa.

Por agora céu muito nublado com a linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se, veremos que surpresas rápidas nos trará. 

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h e pressão estável nos 1003 milibares. A temperatura subiu, estando agora nos 21,0ºC.


----------



## DRC (3 Out 2010 às 16:27)

Aqui chuva muito intensa, que está a provocar pequenas inundações e a dar com certeza trabalho aos Bombeiros. Antes de ter começado a chuvada estavam 20,1ºC e agora estão 17,9ºC. Acumulado de 9,8 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Por aqui o vento já sopra um pouco mais calmo, o acumulado está em 9,7mm, apróxima-se mais chuva para cá.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 16:50)

E chove novamente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 16:54)

uau, que grande carga de agua que está a cair neste momento


----------



## DRC (3 Out 2010 às 16:54)

Chove de forma muito menos intensa agora. 
Acumulado desde as 00h00 de 10,4 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 16:56)

É incrivel é tanto que fui á janela e não se ve nada com a chuva


----------



## kikofra (3 Out 2010 às 16:57)

Parece que a linha se aproxima daqui vento a aumentar e vejo chuva la longe


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 16:58)

Deve de ser a tal frente fria que está a passar por aqui.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2010 às 16:58)

Por aqui (Piedade) volta a chover.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 16:58)

É pronto, chegou a frente 
Actualmente chove moderadamente e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 17:00)

tenho é pena de nao se manter assim durante a noite =(
adoro este tempo durante a noite, estar na caminha a ouvir tudo


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 17:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Então já chegou a frente ao Cartaxo, Vem poderosa?



Aqui a frente não se fez sentir como esperava.
O vento estava moderado a forte de SO, e foi gradualmente rodando para NO, sem rajadas de maior.
A chuva caiu com mais intensidade, mas nada por aí além.
Cerca de 3mm em 5 minutos.
A temperatura desceu para os 17,5ºC.

Sigo agora com chuviscos e 15mm acumulados.
Vento moderado de ONO.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 17:02)

Vou com 10mm contados e vento forte.
Parece que chegou agora !

PS:Chove com força, 12.5mm :O


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:03)

Continua a chover mas com menos intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 17:04)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE neste momento


----------



## HotSpot (3 Out 2010 às 17:05)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui a frente não se fez sentir como esperava.
> O vento estava moderado a forte de SO, e foi gradualmente rodando para NO.



Verdade. Dá para ver pela imagem de radar. Parece que "quebrou" na zona de Lisboa.
Acabei por acumular a maior parte da precipitação agora na passagem desta frente. Sigo hoje com 4,4 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Verdade. Dá para ver pela imagem de radar. Parece que "quebrou" na zona de Lisboa.
> Acabei por acumular a maior parte da precipitação agora na passagem desta frente. Sigo hoje com 4,4 mm.



Só 4,4mm


----------



## ALV72 (3 Out 2010 às 17:07)

Na Pampilhosa da Serra dever ter sido um diluvio, pelo site do meteo.pt, caíram mais de 100mm
Por aqui por Poiares passaram umas rajadas bastante fortes e choveu moderado até há pouco, mas nada de especial, se acumulou 10 ou 15 mm foi o máximo.

Joao


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 17:08)

pessoal nao sei se só aconteceu nesta zona ou se estava a sonhar, mas em segundos caiu um forte aguaceiro talvez torrencial que alagou a relva do quintal toda, parecia lama!
agora acalmou e chove moderadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 17:08)

Céu a abrir.

18,1ºC e 6,8 mm.


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 17:09)

17,7ºC e a descer rapidamete.

18,0mm acumulados.Acabou-se.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:10)

Trovoadapower disse:


> pessoal nao sei se só aconteceu nesta zona ou se estava a sonhar, mas em segundos caiu um forte aguaceiro talvez torrencial que alagou a relva do quintal toda, parecia lama!
> agora acalmou e chove moderadamente.



é provável


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 17:13)

Por aqui está muito escuro por cima de mim, mas começa a clarear para Oeste. 

Chove moderado e o vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## João Soares (3 Out 2010 às 17:14)

Pelo Montijo, o Andres, relata chuva e um acumulado de 14.5 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:17)

Por aqui o vento já acalmou, a chuva continua a cair mas de forma fraca.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 17:20)

Ainda chuva moderada mas a diminuir gradualmente de intensidade


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 17:25)

Agora apenas chuvisca, e volta a escurecer para Oeste.

20,7ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 17:27)

O vento já começou a rodar, para W, e acumulei o 1ºmm do dia, que decepção...
A temperatura caiu para os 19.3ºC, mas a pressão ainda se mantém estável.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 17:29)

A frente foi mais fraca do que esperava sendo que a primeira linha instável foi mais rentável... acumulados até agora 13,0mm com um rain rate máximo de 30,8mm/h durante a frente 

Rajada máxima de 67,6km/h com mais 7 rajadas acima dos 60km/h

Agora chove fraco a temperatura é de 18,8ºC a humidade de 90% o vento bem mais calmo depois da frente..

A pressão teve um mínimo de 1004,8hPa e agora está nos 1005,5hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:29)

mr. phillip disse:


> O vento já começou a rodar, para W, e acumulei o 1ºmm do dia, que decepção...
> A temperatura caiu para os 19.3ºC, mas a pressão ainda se mantém estável.



tão pouco, como é possivel?


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 17:30)

Estou a ver que fui o unico complementado do centro com o forte aguaceiro 

eu fiquei bastante contente, esperava menos...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 17:32)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> tão pouco, como é possivel?



É verdade... De vez em quando cai chuva fraca, mas a maior parte do tempo não chove, ou apenas morrinha... as estradas estiveram secas boa parte do dia... nunca caiu moderada nem forte.
Não excluo que tenha caído mais qualquer coisa dado o posicionamento do meu pluviómetro, mas nunca mais que 2 ou 3mm, no máximo dos máximos... Além disso, o Lightning, mesmo aqui ao lado e com condições excelentes tem 0mm acumulados... é um verdadeiro escudo anti-chuva...
O acumulado do IM da estação da Praia da Rainha, uns 7 ou 8 km em linha recta daqui tem apenas 0,5mm acumulados...


----------



## iceworld (3 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Já não chove desde as 16h00 e o vento é agora fraco com rajadas moderadas.

Vê-se agora já muitas pessoas aqui nas imediações do estádio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:40)

chove agora com mais intensidade


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 17:54)

Pronto ai vêm o céu limpo


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 17:56)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pronto ai vêm o céu limpo



por aqui ainda muito nublado, nao chove e o vento acalmou bastante!!

mas os modelos ainda prevêem muita chuva para o inicio da noite, e o meteograma prevê chuva forte até as 20 :S

nao percebo...


----------



## rcjla (3 Out 2010 às 17:57)

Aqui o céu já limpou.


----------



## NfrG (3 Out 2010 às 17:57)

Aqui na Amadora, o céu começa a limpar e o sol a espreitar.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 17:59)

NfrG disse:


> Aqui na Amadora, o céu começa a limpar e o sol a espreitar.



www.meteoqueluz.info

Somos vizinhos


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 18:05)

Por aqui, fim da festa anunciada e não concretizada...
Balanço provisório: muito vento, sim, e muito pouca chuva... 1mm...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 18:27)

Por Queluz.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 18:29)

Por aqui o céu já começou a limpar, o vento acalmou, ainda que com algumas rajadas moderadas.

20,6ºC, 1002 hPa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2010 às 18:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por Queluz.




Não é por acaso que ao lado da freguesia de Queluz é a freguesia da Venteira (Amadora) 

Boas fotos, ventania nesses lados é coisa que não falta, haja depressões, haja frentes ou verão...

Mas deu-lhe forte... bom registo mario


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2010 às 18:36)

Temperatura máxima de *19,6ºC*. A precipitação acumulada foi de *18,1mm*.

De momento sigo com 19,4ºC, humidade nos 82% e vento moderado de Norte.

Pressão a 1007 hPa.


----------



## NfrG (3 Out 2010 às 18:53)

Nunca pensei que fizesse tantos estragos aí em Queluz...Aqui na Amadora esteve vento com rajadas, mas não foi assim muito forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 18:58)

Acumulei 15mm, não estava á espera do valor.
18.8ºC e vento *FRACO !*


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2010 às 19:21)

O céu limpa, mas as nuvens que ainda restam dão um ar cor-de-rosa ao ambiente. 

O vento é agora fraco, quase nulo.

Actualmente 19,6ºC, 1004 hPa já na subida.

Máxima de *23ºC*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2010 às 19:33)

Então e para o proxomo fim de semana que se espera para ai?? hehehe
A ver vamos se ha mais de como hoje ou melhor, vou ai a um casamento para os lados de Vagos e Pateira de Fermentelos!!!

Quero chuva e vento!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2010 às 19:50)

boa tarde 

Infelizmente não me foi possível acompanhar por aqui esta que foi uma tarde sobretudo de vento forte SW, a precipitação apresentou-se "muito densa" no entanto não se considerou forte, apenas intensificada pelas rajadas de vento.

Desde o entardecer que se verifica uma acalmia, até mesmo o vento se tornou fraco e em deslocação de Oeste.

De momento estão cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Como se coloca imagens, é que eles pedem o endereço mas eu n sei o que é??.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 20:24)

rcjla disse:


> Aqui o céu já limpou.



A partir de quarta até ao fim-de-semana vai ser só chuva e vento e alguma trovoada 
-----
Sigo com 18.3ºC e vento rondando os 5km/h.
Rajada de vento máxima perto dos 50km.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 20:27)

Rainy disse:


> Como se coloca imagens, é que eles pedem o endereço mas eu n sei o que é??.



Facil, vais por exemplo ao ImageShake e carregas a imagem.
A partir do teu pc 
Reedimensionas ao tamanho que queres e basta clicar na imagem com o botao direito do rato e aparece a opção :  Propiedades e clicas.
Aparece-te o URL, copias e colas no endereço que eles pedem 

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 20:28)

Rainy disse:


> Como se coloca imagens, é que eles pedem o endereço mas eu n sei o que é??.



deves mandar as tuas imagens para o Imageshack ou Photobucket por exemplo


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 20:30)

andres disse:


> A partir de quarta até ao fim-de-semana vai ser só chuva e vento e alguma trovoada
> -----
> Sigo com 18.3ºC e vento rondando os 5km/h.
> Rajada de vento máxima perto dos 50km.



mas ainda nao está nada confirmado...
ás tantas vai ser como o que foi hoje...trovoada nem ve-la


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 20:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> mas ainda nao está nada confirmado...
> ás tantas vai ser como o que foi hoje...trovoada nem ve-la



Mesmo assim, já não é mau o que tivemos hoje, acumulei 15mm


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2010 às 21:06)

andres disse:


> Mesmo assim, já não é mau o que tivemos hoje, acumulei 15mm



pois mas do que eu tenho mesmo saudades é daquelas chuvas durante a noite/madrugada acompanhadas de trovoada, que fazem com que a luz vá a baixo há hora do jantar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2010 às 21:09)

O acumulado por aqui foi de 15,8mm, bem bom

T,Máxima: 22.2ºC

T.Minima: 15.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2010 às 21:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> pois mas do que eu tenho mesmo saudades é daquelas chuvas durante a noite/madrugada acompanhadas de trovoada, que fazem com que a luz vá a baixo há hora do jantar...



Pode ser que tenhamos sorte, a partir de quarta vai-se ver


----------



## NfrG (3 Out 2010 às 21:15)

Sigo com céu aparente pouco nublado e 19º.

Trovoadapower, as previsões a partir de 5 dias para cima, normalmente não estão totalmente correctas, mas há que ter esperança. :P


----------



## DRC (3 Out 2010 às 21:28)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria o acumulado desde a meia-noite é de apenas 10,4 mm de chuva .
Estão agora 18,2ºC e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado, 18.7ºC, 74%HR, 1011hpa e vento fraco.
Como já disse hoje, por aqui foi uma verdadeira miséria de chuva, com apenas 1mm acumulado. Esta zona deve ter sido das menos afectadas no país...

Extremos do dia:

18.6ºC (talvez caia mais até à meia-noite)
21.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

*18,1ºC (00:16)*
*21,4ºC (16:31)*

Rajada máxima:*67,6km/h WSW (15:07)*

Precipitação total:*13,6mm* rainrate máximo:*30,8mm/h (17:17)*

Pressão mínima e máxima:
*1004,8hPa (16:24)* e *1012,0hPa (00:00)*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC

Precipitação - 6,8 mm

Rajada máxima de 87 km/h.


----------



## Lousano (4 Out 2010 às 02:02)

Resumo de ontem:

Max: 20,1ºC

Min: 15,7ºC

Precip: 11,9mm

Rajada máx: 76,3km/h


Neste momento, 14,9, vento moderado de NW e um aguaceiro já nos brindou com os primeiros 2mm do dia.


----------



## NfrG (4 Out 2010 às 07:32)

Bom dia (e ate logo)
Céu pouco nublado e uns frescos 16º.


----------



## vitamos (4 Out 2010 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e um fresquinho outonal. Ás 9h estavam 13ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Out 2010 às 10:26)

Dados de ontem:

*22,6 °C (09:53 UTC)*
*17,1 °C (23:58 UTC)*

Rajada Máxima *64,4 Km/h (11:45 UTC)*

Precipitação *4,8 mm*

Hoje a mínima foi de 14,0 ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Em Odivelas, o céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado e de quando em vez chuvisca, como é agora o caso.
O vento está em geral fraco de NO e a temperatura nos 19,4ºC.

Ontem acumulei 15mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2010 às 12:39)

A mínima aqui não desceu além dos *17,4ºC*.

Sigo com 23ºC, 1014 hPa, vento nulo (ontem por esta hora estava uma bela ventania ) e céu com períodos de maior nebulosidade, tendo já chovido fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Temperatura mínima de *15,6ºC*.

Por agora, 19,1ºC e muitos Cumulus no céu.

67% de humidade, e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2010 às 14:18)

Bem pessoal venho agora colocar os dados de ontem aqui por Abrantes, pois ontem fui a Lisboa durante a tarde e já cheguei tarde.

No caminho na A23 apanhei bastante chuva entre Abrantes e o Entroncamento, sendo que na zona de Constância tive de circular a uns 50/60 Km/h pois não se via nada. No regresso já depois da meia noite ainda apanhei alguns chuviscos.

Dados de ontem:
Mínima:15.2ºC
Máxima:19.8ºC

Precipitação: 22.4 mm

Rajada máxima: 55.5 Km/h

Dados

Hoje

Mínima de 13.9ºC
Agora 21.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (4 Out 2010 às 15:45)

Boa tarde.
O evento de ontem rendeu  27.2mm de precipitação  e vento máximo de 51km/h.
Hoje o dia segue com períodos de muito nublado com abertas e 21.7ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## NfrG (4 Out 2010 às 17:18)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui, também ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.
De momento céu quase totalmente limpoe 21º.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2010 às 18:06)

boa tarde 

Pela manhã o céu apresentou muita nebulosidade com algumas abertas e alguma precipitação em regime de aguaceiros geralmente fracos, já esta tarde os Cumulus estão mais dispersos e portanto com maiores períodos de sol, o vento intensificou-se ligeiramente contudo desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NW. A temperatura máxima não foi além dos *20.9ºC*.

*Valores de ontem*: 
Máximos: 22.3ºC - 93% hr
mínimos: 16.2ºC - 73% hr

*Actuais*: 19.0ºC - 52% hr


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2010 às 19:58)

Depois de uma máxima de 21.4ºC, neste momento estão 17.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2010 às 20:09)

Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NW.

Valores actuais: 16.6ºC - 64% hr


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Out 2010 às 20:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 16.4ºC.


----------



## rcjla (4 Out 2010 às 21:37)

*15,5ºC* ultrapassando a mínima.

A máxima foi de *19,9ºC*.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Temperatura máxima de *19,9ºC*.

O vento, por agora, não existe. A temperatura desce livremente. Sigo com *15,5ºC*, nova mínima.

Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol e algumas nuvens, e temperatura agradável...
Ainda deu para ver, principalmente de manhã, umas cortinas de chuva a meio caminho entre aqui e a Arrábida, mas por aqui não caiu uma gotinha que fosse, para amostra.
De momento, sigo com 17.3ºC, 67%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.9ºC
22.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2010 às 23:28)

Já atingi os *14,4ºC*. Entretanto uma brisa começou a soprar, e elevou a temperatura aos 14,7ºC. 

Por agora, já desce, encontrando-se nos 14,5ºC. Humidade a 83%.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2010 às 23:59)

Extremos:

*16,2ºC (23:57)*
*23,4ºC (15:50)*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h (2:40)*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,4 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Máxima de *25ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 17,8ºC, 1014 hPa, vento nulo e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2010 às 00:14)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com uns frescos *13,9ºC*.


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2010 às 00:42)

Já se sente o frio na rua.

Neste momento 13.7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2010 às 07:32)

bom dia 

Após uma noite mais fresca e típica desta época, o dia inicia com céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo e vento fraco a nulo de WNW.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada atingida até cerca das 05H30 era de *14.3ºC*.  

*Valores de ontem*: 
Máximos: 20.9ºC - 74% hr
mínimos: 15.4ºC - 45% hr

A temperatura por aqui neste momento ronda os *14ºC*.


----------



## NfrG (5 Out 2010 às 08:28)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 14º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2010 às 09:51)

Manhã fresca.

Ainda 18,1 ºC, apesar do céu limpo e do vento fraco de SSE.

Nota-se finalmente a transição Outonal.


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Mínima de 9.7ºC

Agora ainda 12.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2010 às 10:54)

Sigo com 20.6ºC e céu pouco nublado.
E muitos foguetes ...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2010 às 10:54)

O céu apresenta agora maior nebulosidade por alguns Cirrus radiatus e Cumulus fractus. O vento geralmente fraco agora parece vir de WSW.

De momento com cerca de *19ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2010 às 12:48)

Manhã de frescura, com mínima de *12,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,0ºC, e um mix de núvens de variadas altitudes, preenche o céu.

Humidade nos 73% e pressão a 1014 hPa, com vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Já sem nevoeiro a temperatura deu um bom salto.
Agora céu quase limpo e 20.4ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2010 às 15:31)

Dia fresco e húmido por Setúbal, máxima até ao momento de 20,4ºC, agora estão 19,1ºC, 76%Hr, 1011,3hPa e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2010 às 17:29)

joseoliveira disse:


> A temperatura mínima da madrugada atingida até cerca das 05H30 era de *14.3ºC*.



boa tarde

A mínima, mais precisamente ficou-se pelos *14.0ºC* 

Continuação de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus fibratus e Cumulus fractus e vento em geral fraco em deslocação de WSW.
A temperatura máxima já chegou aos *22.0ºC* e talvez se fique por aqui.

*Valores actuais*: 21.1ºC - 57% hr


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2010 às 19:17)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de *20,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,2ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 76% e vento fraco de OSO (248º).

Pressão a 1011 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Céu muito nublado por Stratocumulus, vento fraco de SSW.

Valores actuais: 18.6ºC - 71% hr


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Max: 23,9ºC
Min: 6,9ºC

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 17,4ºC


----------



## PTbig (5 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite pessoal.

Não quero estar a enganar ninguem mas parece-me estar a começar trovoada na zona da serra de Sintra estou em S.Pedro e vi um enorme clarão a surgir por trás da serra.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol e fresco...
De momento, 18.1ºC, 76%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.3ºC
22.6ºC.


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Boas , aqui a mínima  foi de 8,6ºC , máxima  de 21,9ºC e neste momento 18,1ºC


----------



## Rainy (5 Out 2010 às 22:18)

Tens acerteza que viste um relampago porque no sat e no radar n vejo nada.

De que cor era??


----------



## PTbig (5 Out 2010 às 23:00)

era bastante claro e mais gente aqui viu.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2010 às 23:45)

Extremos hoje:

*12,9ºC (07:35)* junto ao solo *12,1ºC (07:19)*
*21,8ºC (17:49)*

Rajada máxima: *29,0km/h SW (14:37)*

Agora:
16,3ºC
85%HR
1010,6hPa
vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Out 2010 às 00:11)

Por agora em Setúbal está céu limpo, uma brisa agradável fraca e está agradável no que toca a temperatura. Não tenho termómetro!


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2010 às 00:14)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Por agora em Setúbal está céu limpo, uma brisa agradável fraca e está agradável no que toca a temperatura. Não tenho termómetro!



Eu digo-te já 

16,1ºc, 87%Hr e o vento aqui é de 0,0km/h

Podes ver aqui sempre que queiras:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Out 2010 às 00:17)

miguel disse:


> Eu digo-te já
> 
> 16,1ºc, 87%Hr e o vento aqui é de 0,0km/h
> 
> ...


Um vizinho! 

És de que zona? Eu já moro um bocado no desterro - São Sebastião - Manteigadas, perto do IPS.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2010 às 00:25)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Um vizinho!
> 
> És de que zona? Eu já moro um bocado no desterro - São Sebastião - Manteigadas, perto do IPS.



Bairro do liceu  pois isso ai em dias frio é bem mais frio que eu aqui! mesmo hoje acredito que ai esteja mais baixa a temperatura!


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2010 às 00:28)

Dia ameno, com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos *25,1ºC*.

Mínima mais fresca, de *14,4ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com 18ºC, vento nulo e 1008 hPa.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2010 às 01:09)

Muitas nuvens a chegar e a temperatura a subir, 17,2ºC...até posso já ter tido a mínima 16,0ºC apareceu agora uma brisa de SW e a humidade é de 90%


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2010 às 07:17)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia.

Noite de completa estagnação, com mínima de *17,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,0ºC, e céu encoberto.

Humidade nos 88%, pressão a 1009 hPa e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2010 às 07:52)

Bom dia 

Após uma noite agradável com muita nebulosidade e com uma temperatura mínima que não desceu além dos *18.2ºC*, o dia amanhece com algumas abertas e também já com alguns chuviscos.

*Valores de ontem*: 
Máximos: 22.0ºC – 84% hr
Mínimos: 14.0ºC – 45% hr

A temperatura por aqui está nos cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2010 às 08:08)

Pelo menos a mais de uma hora que chove 

Até agora : 14,6 mm


----------



## meteo (6 Out 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia! 

Em Paço de Arcos já chove há quase 30 min.Chove fraco,com momentos de chuva moderada.


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2010 às 09:42)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 15,4ºC , céu muito nublado ,alguma neblina e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 7,4mm


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2010 às 10:46)

Manhã de aguaceiros na forma de chuva fraca ou chuviscos, temperatura agradável a manter-se na ordem dos 18ºC mas muita humidade e vento fraco em deslocação de Sul.
De momento sem precipitação assinalável.


----------



## DRC (6 Out 2010 às 10:58)

Manhã de chuva fraca, com um acumulado de 2,5 mm.
Temperatura neste momento a rondar os 18ºC e apenas alguns chuviscos.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia!
Dia morrinhento por aqui, embora sempre com chuva fraca ou chuvisco, não tendo acumulado nada até ao momento.
Temperatura amena, com 20.4ºC, 88%HR, 1011hpa.
Mínima de 17ºC, logo às 00h30.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2010 às 11:08)

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro acima dos 200m de altitude.
Vento fraco de sul e chuviscos.
1mm acumulado desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2010 às 12:10)

Nevoeiro, 18,2ºC, e *2,1mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Pressão nos 1010 hPa e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Aqui a mínima ficou pelos *16,6ºC*.

Sigo com 22,3ºC, 1007 hPa e céu encoberto, mas ainda não pingou.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Por aqui acumulei 1,2 mm até agora.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e 17,8ºC.

Vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Mas esta frente vai avançar mais um pouco para este??

Ou vai morrer ali.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2010 às 12:39)

Rainy disse:


> Mas esta frente vai avançar mais um pouco para este??
> 
> Ou vai morrer ali.



Vai avançar pra leste. Mas trará pouca coisa se não chuviscos.


----------



## rcjla (6 Out 2010 às 13:18)

Nevoeiro,chuva fraca com períodos mais fortes,e 18,2ºc.

Incrível a estagnação da temperatura.*17,3ºC* Min.-*18,5ºC* max.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2010 às 13:30)

É verdade, temperatura praticamente estagnada, céu de um cinzento muito uniforme mas sem chuva desde talvez umas 3 horas.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2010 às 15:56)

Boas

Já caíram uns pingos hoje, mas nada de especial

Mínima de 13.5ºC

Agora 21.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Out 2010 às 17:21)

Está a chuviscar e estão 21.7ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2010 às 17:36)

boa tarde 

Muita nebulosidade baixa a roçar sensivelmente os 300m que entretanto parece querer dissipar-se, chuviscos esporádicos mas menos frequentes e vento fraco em deslocação de Norte.

*Valores actuais*: 20.4ºC - 82% hr


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2010 às 17:45)

Boas
Parece que 6f ( e o fim de semana) vai ser um dia tal qual o que é elucidado neste grande som:


Por agora, na Encarnação ambiente puramente subtropical, com vento fraco de SW, 21.4º e céu encoberto por cumulus e altoestratus...já chuviscou..


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2010 às 18:35)

Dia monótono de céu encoberto e chuvisco.

Neste momento 15,7ºC e 3,6mm acumulados.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2010 às 18:43)

Céu com alguma nuvens e 21.0ºC

Máxima de 22.1ºC


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2010 às 19:15)

No radar do IM está uma mancha de precipitação a aproximar-se de sodoeste e pareçe vir para aqui será que chega aqui


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Rainy disse:


> No radar do IM está uma mancha de precipitação a aproximar-se de sodoeste e pareçe vir para aqui será que chega aqui



Sim provavelmente á mesma velocidade que o caracol anda ... 

Agora a sério durante todo o dia de amanhã apesar de dever perder força na tarde de amanhã ficará aí á vossa porta, podendo bater ou não á porta pois os modelos estão ainda incertos ...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2010 às 19:40)

Boa noite.

Nevoeiro toda a tarde, e assim se mantém.

*17,1ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 90%, pressão a 1010 hPa e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Out 2010 às 19:52)

Extremos de Hoje:

*23.8 °C (15:18 UTC)*
*15.2 °C (06:23 UTC)*

Uns chuviscos rendem para já 0,2 mm no dia de hoje.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2010 às 20:03)

Por aqui continuação de nebulosidade baixa, sem precipitação até agora, quase não há vento e a temperatura segue a sua linha estável e de fraquíssima amplitude que ronda os *20ºC*.

*Valores actuais*: 19.9ºC - 84% hr


----------



## Teles (6 Out 2010 às 20:59)

Boas , por aqui choveu praticamente durante todo o dia acumulando até ao momento 17,6mm de precipitação , temperatura atual de 16,7ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Sigo com 18.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Continua o nevoeiro, agora com 16,9ºC.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Céu muito nublado e muita humidade no ar (94%).

Estou com 17,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2010 às 22:29)

Boas
Extremos hoje em Setúbal: 

*15,7ºC (08:32)*
*21,8ºC (16:04)*

Rajada máxima:*25,6km/h SW (16:46)*

Agora sigo com 18,8ºC, 89%Hr, 1010,1hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2010 às 23:43)

Hoje a temperatura oscilou entre os *16,8ºC* e os *18,6ºC*.

Com nevoeiro me despeço, 16,9ºC e vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2010 às 23:44)

Boa noite!
Manhã com alguns chuviscos, e tarde com o céu muito nublado, mas sem que eu desse conta de ter chovido.
De momento, sigo com céu muito nublado, 19.2ºC, 86%HR, 1012hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17ºC
23.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Precipitação - 1,4 mm


----------



## Iuri (7 Out 2010 às 04:59)

Terminaram agora mesmo os 30 minutos mais incríveis de chuva vertical e pesada.
Está tudo alagado, daí que se adivinhe uma manhã complicada de trânsito.
Local: Estoril


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2010 às 05:20)

E percebe-se porquê...
Nesta imagem de radar vê-se a intensidade da precipitação precisamente a chegar à zona da costa do Estoril - cor amarela.







Esperemos não haver estragos. De qualquer forma é muito localizado o que de certo apenas se esperará dificuldades no Estoril e não na zona de Lisboa-centro.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2010 às 07:06)

bom dia 

Madrugada amena e húmida com precipitação fraca, tendo surgido maior intensidade entre 05:00/05:30h, no entanto sem grande expressão.
A mínima lá por casa até há 1 hora atrás não havia descido além dos *19.8ºC*.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 22.3ºC - 85% hr
mínimos: 19.2ºC - 80% hr

Sem chuva por agora e vento nulo.
De momento estão por aqui cerca de *18ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 08:51)

Parece que houve trovoada durante a noite, mas estava tudo a dormir. 






Vou com 6mm acumulados, embora a Davis a 300m de mim, vá com 8,6mm hoje.

Mais a norte, em Torres Vedras, a EMA de Dois Portos registou 10mm entre as 4h e as 5h UTC.

Por agora sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco de sul, e nevoeiro acima dos ~200metros de altitude.


----------



## PDias (7 Out 2010 às 09:00)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que houve trovoada durante a noite, mas estava tudo a dormir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

é verdade André,eu vivo a cerca de 8 kms de Dois Portos e por volta dessa hora acordei com o barulho de chuva forte e da trovoada, acumulei 9,3mm, depois a deslocação até ao trabalho (Santa Iria De Azoia) foi feito debaixo de nevoeiro cerrado até Alverca.
Até logo!


----------



## meteo (7 Out 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!


Acordei com um belo trovao por volta das 4 da manha,ainda fui a tempo de ver 2 relampagos,e adormeçi com muita chuva...Foram pelo menos 20 minutos sem parar.
Por aqui so vejo trovoada quando nao estou a espera.. 


Ps:O teclado nao esta a escrever os acentos nao sei porque


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2010 às 09:42)

meteo disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> 
> Acordei com um belo trovao por volta das 4 da manha,ainda fui a tempo de ver 2 relampagos,e adormeçi com muita chuva...Foram pelo menos 20 minutos sem parar.
> ...


Se não resolver com um reiniciar, vê se não tens nenhum vírus, pelos sintomas que apresentas parece ser.


A noite foi calma, e se choveu não dei por nada  trovoada não houve.

Sigo com 20ºC.


----------



## lismen (7 Out 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia por Lisboa céu muito nublado,nevoeiro,humidade elevada e vento fraco nem parece que vem ai mau tempo
*
Dados actuais
Temp 19ºC
Vento 11km h SE
Humidade 100%
Pressao 1010 hpa
*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 11:11)

Bom Dia

Por neste momento estão 23.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de sul e o céu está nublado com abertas, de referir que por aqui não choveu nada, aguardo ansiosamente pela frente de amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2010 às 11:36)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia!

Entre as 4h27 e as 5h18, registei *8,4mm* de precipitação, sendo que houve um pico bastante forte, de 4mm/actualização (cerca de 40s).

De momento, mais nevoeiro, sendo que já dura há mais de 24h, e 19,3ºC.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1010 hPa.

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,9ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia!
Por aqui caíram uns pingos tímidos durante a madrugada, mas pouco mais fizeram que molhar a estrada...
De momento, céu muito nublado com poucas abertas...
Sigo com 23.4ºC, 70%HR,1012hpa.
Mínima de 18.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 12:07)

Por aqui a noite rendeu 2,8 mm e neste momento céu muito nublado.

Estou com 19,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2010 às 12:48)

Com o nevoeiro a dar algumas tréguas, por agora, sigo com 19,7ºC.

Humidade nos 91% e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Mínima de 15.3ºC

Agora 22.9ºC

Já caíram alguns pingos


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 13:14)

Neste momento por aqui o vento intensifica-se e o céu está muito encoberto. 
Pressão a 1009hPa e 21ºC de momento.


----------



## Lousano (7 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Boa tarde.

Depois de um inicio de manhã com nevoeiro, surgiram boas abertas, com vento moderado e rajadas fortes (max até ao momento 48,1 km/h).

Temp. 23,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 13:55)

Por aqui alguns chuviscos durante a madrugada, de manha, um aguaceiro de chuva fraca durante uns minutos e vento nulo.

Agora o céu com muitas abertas e o vento moderou bastante desde de ha umas horas


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 14:35)

O vento pela Moita vai aumentando. Já sopra moderado e chegou para já aos 48,3 km/h.

Os extremos diários da temperatura para já:

25.1 °C (13:09 UTC)
16.2 °C (00:01 UTC)

Acumulados 1,4 mm de precipitação por volta das 9:30H.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 14:40)

HotSpot disse:


> O vento pela Moita vai aumentando. Já sopra moderado e chegou para já aos *48,3 km/h.*
> Os extremos diários da temperatura para já:
> 
> 25.1 °C (13:09 UTC)
> ...



Por cá, nada acumulou de manhã, apesar de ter chuvido durante algum tempo.
Agora está céu pouco nublado, com muitas nuvens e algum sol.
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade.
Para já rajada máxima de 26.6 km/h.
A pressão desce, e vai já nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 14:46)

O céu aqui:






21,2ºC e vento moderado de sul, soprando por vezes forte.


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2010 às 15:25)

Teve agora a chover bem durante alguns minutos por aqui

Sigo com 23.4ºC


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Out 2010 às 15:35)

Sigo em Leiria com 24.1º, 65% de humidade e 1006 mb de pressão atmosférica... o céu a tornar-se muito nublado e o vento a aumentar de velocidade


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 15:42)

Boas..
Pela Encarnação sigo com 24.7º, a subir, e céu com periodos de muito nublado por cumulus, cumulus congestus, altoestratus e cirroestratus...embora neste preciso momento esteja temporariamente pouco nublado por altoestratus.
Uma clara sensação tropical


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 16:07)

Por aqui a unica coisa que mudou foi o vento que já sopra moderado de SW.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Out 2010 às 16:10)

Temperatura actual: *21.2 °C* 
Pressão: *1009.0hPa* 
Direcção do vento: *SU-SUDOESTE *
Velocidade: *12.9km/h* 
Rajada: *27.4km/h* 
Humidade: *88%* 
Acomulado do dia: *7,6 mm*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Out 2010 às 17:17)

Aqui por Setúbal já corre um vento moderado.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 17:30)

Olhando ao satélite "Sat24" mostra que neste momento a mancha do sistema frontal e da outra depressão que tem estado aqui em cima de nós estão a colidir, sendo que esta ultima as suas nuvens tem sentido sul/norte e não se aproxima da costa e a outra está já mesmo a apenas 1 hora da zona centro !!

Destaque ainda para o facto de apresentar a Oeste de Lisboa grande  Torres como podem ver na imagem de satélite que vou dar:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 18:38)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.2ºC

T.Minima: 14.6ºC

Para o litoral já nota bem que a frente está a chegar.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 18:45)

Deve começar a chover agora aí de Setubal/Lisboa ao longo do litoral para cima !!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Out 2010 às 18:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Deve começar a chover agora aí de Setubal/Lisboa ao longo do litoral para cima !!


Por Setúbal está tudo calminho... Excepto o vento! Está fortíssimo, fui lá fora fumar um cigarro e nem precisava de bater o cigarro para a cinza cair


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal céu encoberto e vento a se tornar mais forte pelo menos as rajadas estão a se dar com mais frequência...a mais forte até agora foi de 46,7km/h

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de 0,2mm apenas uma chuvinha muito fraca ao inicio da manha, a temperatura actual de 20,8ºC e humidade nos 83% a pressão é de 1009,0hPa


----------



## DRC (7 Out 2010 às 18:59)

De momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com algum chuvisco ocasional. O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas esporadicamente mais fortes.


----------



## jotasetubal (7 Out 2010 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2010*

boa tarde, 
além das imagens de satélite, ficam aqui umas imagens tiradas à 2 horas em Palmela. 

esta primeira tem sacavém de fundo





esta é uma vista direccionada para o Sado (ou seja, para sul, acho eu)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GTi (7 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Está a chegar...


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Out 2010 às 19:51)

Temperatura: *19.5 °C* 
Ponto de orvalho: *18.3 °C* 
Pressão: *1008.4hPa* 
Direcção: *SU-SUDOE*STE 
Vento: *14.5km/h* 
Rajada:*27.4km/h* 
Humidade: *93%* 
Acomulado dia: *7,6 mm*


----------



## dASk (7 Out 2010 às 19:57)

boa noite a todos. Sou frequentador assíduo do meteoiberia mas tenho acompanhado este fórum há já algum tempo, embora só hoje é que tenha feito oficialmente o registo! Vou acompanhar esta situação deveras interessante que nos espera nos próximos 2/3 dias. A julgar pela imagem de satélite pessoal aqui da península de Setúbal, Lisboa vamos ter animação nas próximas horas! a ver vamos...


----------



## usoldier (7 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Boas aqui tudo calmo ainda não chove mas as rajadas estão a começar a ficar mais fortes.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 20:01)

Rajadas cada vez mais fortes e 21.0ºC.
A chuva vem aí e 80 % Humidade .


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 20:05)

andres disse:


> Rajadas cada vez mais fortes e 21.0ºC.
> A chuva vem aí e 80 % Humidade .



promete!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 20:13)

O vento aqui vai soprando mais forte. Vão chegando com alguma frequência aos 50 km/h.

Pelo radar vem aí um bela rega nas próximas horas. Um aquecimento para amanhã à tarde.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Out 2010 às 20:24)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## NfrG (7 Out 2010 às 20:38)

Exactamente.
Sigo com 21º, e é então que começa a chover acompanhada de vento forte.
Segundo o IM, nem para hoje nem para amanhã, está prevista trovoada.
Vamos lá ver...


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Out 2010 às 20:41)

Começou a cair o liquido mais precioso á face da terra.

A mesa estava posta, o jantar pronto, chegou a companhia perfeita...

... a bela chuva!

Sê muito bem vinda!


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2010 às 20:48)

Sigo com 21,6ºC, 1009 hPa e vento moderado a forte.

Daqui a pouco a chuva chega aqui, a noite trará algumas surpresas!


----------



## carla_francisco (7 Out 2010 às 20:51)

Aqui (Carcavelos) já chegou, e em força - um forte aguaceiro que, no entanto, foi de pouca dura...


----------



## NfrG (7 Out 2010 às 20:53)

Neste momento a chuva intensificou-se e o vento mantém-se forte.


----------



## GTi (7 Out 2010 às 20:56)

A chuva deve ser só acima do Tejo, aqui ainda nada. Vento continua forte.

E por falar no Tejo, alguem sabe onde andam as imagens dos relampagos a cairem no Rio Tejo, ao lado da Ponte? Estou farto de procurar.. podem mandar por pm? thank you!


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Out 2010 às 21:00)

Por aqui já pinga!

Sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## NfrG (7 Out 2010 às 21:04)

Pronto deve ser isto que "nos" espera durante a noite toda.
Aguaceiros moderados a fortes e vento forte. 

Um aparte: GTi, dizes relâmpagos ao lado da ponte? Mas o Blitzortung não tem lá nada


----------



## GTi (7 Out 2010 às 21:08)

Essa trovoada que falo foi no inicio deste ano, final de 2009.

Queria mesmo achar essas imagens. Já procurei nalguns seguimentos dessa altura e nada ...

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.

edit: achei, esqueçam o meu pedido lol

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cH-7PNbRx...0-h/Trovoada+09-09-09+-+ponte+Vasco+da+gama+1
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_cH-7PNbRx...0-h/Trovoada+09-09-09+-+ponte+Vasco+da+gama+2


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 21:10)

GTi disse:


> Essa trovoada que falo foi no inicio deste ano, final de 2009.
> 
> Queria mesmo achar essas imagens. Já procurei nalguns seguimentos dessa altura e nada ...
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.



deves de te estar a referir á do dia 23 de Dezembro do ano passado, procura no youtube por essa data pode ser que encontres


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Out 2010 às 21:11)

GTi disse:


> A chuva deve ser só acima do Tejo, aqui ainda nada. Vento continua forte.


Confirmo! Em Setúbal está tudo calmo, se bem que o vento diminuiu de intensidade 



NfrG disse:


> Pronto deve ser isto que "nos" espera durante a noite toda.
> Aguaceiros moderados a fortes e vento forte.
> 
> Um aparte: GTi, dizes relâmpagos ao lado da ponte? Mas o Blitzortung não tem lá nada


Ele estava certamente a falar das fotos de uma trovoada que houve há uns tempos e que alguém conseguiu umas fotos fabulosas a partir de Bombadela/Sacavém, ou na zona, com a ponte em conjunto. Conheço quem tenha uma das fotos como fundo de ecrã. Há pouco tempo vi-as, vou tentar encontrar!


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2010 às 21:11)

aqui por enquanto só algum vento, nada de chuva ainda.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 21:13)

esta serve ?


----------



## Rainy (7 Out 2010 às 21:17)

Mas a frente não está a entrar mais cedo do esperado??

Como é que o pico de precipitação é amanha ao final do dia
Podem-me explicar por favor.


----------



## GTi (7 Out 2010 às 21:17)

GTi disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.
> 
> edit: achei, esqueçam o meu pedido lol
> 
> ...



Eram essas. Passado pouco mais de um ano podia-se repetir.. Anw peço desculpa pelo off-topic outra vez, continuemos!

Obrigado pessoal.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 21:18)

Rainy disse:


> Mas a frente não está a entrar mais cedo do esperado??
> 
> Como é que o pico de precipitação é amanha ao final do dia
> Podem-me explicar por favor.



Esta é uma frente, amanhã é outra frente, essa sim bem mais agressiva.


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 21:19)

Estranhamente o vento aqui, simplesmente parou. Cairam uns pingos e parou o vento 
Acho que tava a ser fruta a mais...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 21:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> Estranhamente o vento aqui, simplesmente parou. Cairam uns pingos e parou o vento
> Acho que tava a ser fruta a mais...



Este pessoal não tem paciência nenhuma 

Vai lá ver o radar...


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 21:23)

lol não posso ter pacienca no que toca a esta instabilidade  
Sigo neste momento com  19,1ºC e 1007hPa


----------



## dASk (7 Out 2010 às 21:24)

finalmente começa a cair aqui pela margem sul, o ar tem aquele cheiro típico de que vem aí chuvada!!


----------



## DRC (7 Out 2010 às 21:26)

Aqui parou agora de chover.
Começou como uma morrinha muito fraca mas rapidamente aumentou de intensidade e caiu temporariamente forte puxada pelas rajadas de vento mais intensas que sopraram.


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2010 às 21:37)

Céu nublado e 20.6ºC

Máxima de 24.7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Já chove, mas fraco.

Com a chegada das nuvens já era de prever, a temperatura estagnou nos 21,3ºC.


----------



## Microburst (7 Out 2010 às 21:40)

GTi disse:


> Eram essas. Passado pouco mais de um ano podia-se repetir.. Anw peço desculpa pelo off-topic outra vez, continuemos!
> 
> Obrigado pessoal.



Antes de mais uma boa noite a todos. Esta é a minha primeira participação neste maravilhoso fórum. Tenho estado bastante atento à situação meteorológica que se está a desenvolver (depressão com cavamento explosivo, de acordo com o que foi adiantado por um meteorologista do INMG) porque resido num último andar em Almada e como não tenho nada quer à frente ou atrás do edifício estou sempre bastante exposto a tudo o que a Mãe Natureza me atira. E se ela atira...  

Cá estarei a acompanhar a situação com muito interesse dado ser um curioso desta temática e de tudo o ligado aos céus. Sem querer também alargar o off-topic, quero apenas dizer ao colega GTi que as fotos de raios de que fala (com a ponte Vasco da Gama em fundo) se referem a uma trovoada ocorrida entre a madrugada e manhã do dia 9 de Setembro de 2009 na região da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Out 2010 às 22:02)

Agora sim, está a *CHOVER*! 

Que bela quantidade.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2010 às 22:02)

A noite inicia-se com chuva fraca a moderada, e vento moderado a forte.

Rajada máxima de 51,4 km/h, para já, com *10,4mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura nos 19,0ºC e humidade a 89%.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Chove torrencialmente.

4,2 mm e 18,9ºC.


----------



## Henrique (7 Out 2010 às 22:11)

Boas noites.
Até ao momento, aguaceiros tímidos.
Temp: 19.8°C
Hr: 95%
Chuva acumulada: 2,4mm

...E já chove forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 22:12)

Acumulados os primeiros milimetros do dia.
0.5mm e 19.6ºC.


----------



## Rainy (7 Out 2010 às 22:13)

Eu sei tava eu a ir ao carro buscar um chapeu de chuva perdido quando de-repente desaba em cima uma chuvada cada vez mais forte com o vento a soprar.

E eu debaixo da porta do porta bagagem até que consigui escapar


----------



## NfrG (7 Out 2010 às 22:15)

Aqui na Amadora, se não me engano à mais de 10min, cai uma enchurrada.


----------



## zejorge (7 Out 2010 às 22:16)

Olá

Aqui por Constância o vento acalmou, chuva nem vê-la, e temperatura de 21,2º


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Out 2010 às 22:17)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui. temperatura nos 18.6ºC e pressão nos 1007 hPa.
O melhor ainda está para vir esta madrugada.


----------



## usoldier (7 Out 2010 às 22:18)

Por Aqui só alguns aguaceiros misturados com chuva fraca em períodos de 10 minutos. 

Estava a espera de mais mas se for só isto a PAULA é muito garganta pouca acção


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 22:18)

Por aqui chove moderadamente e o vento dança com as gotas ^^


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Temperatura: *18.7 °C* 
Ponto de orvalho: *18.0 °C * 
Pressão: *1007.7hPa  *
Direcção: *SU-SUDESTE *
Vento: *16.1km/h* 
Rajada: *27.4km/h* 
Humidade: *96% *
Preciptação: *17,5 mm*

 ... e continua a caír moderada a forte!


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 22:21)

Chove com bastante intensidade.
63,6mm/h na davis aqui ao lado.
14,2mm na davis "do meu vizinho" e 11mm no meu pluviometro.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2010 às 22:22)

usoldier disse:


> Por Aqui só alguns aguaceiros misturados com chuva fraca em períodos de 10 minutos.
> 
> Estava a espera de mais mas se for só isto a PAULA é muito garganta pouca acção



Isto é só o foreplay... a acção a sério vem mais tarde...
Pelo Aeroporto, também já começou a festa...
Não sei se já chegou à Margem Sul, mas daqui a pouco já vou ficar a saber...


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Out 2010 às 22:23)

usoldier disse:


> Por Aqui só alguns aguaceiros misturados com chuva fraca em períodos de 10 minutos.
> 
> Estava a espera de mais mas se for só isto a PAULA é muito garganta pouca acção



O que viste da Paula até ao momento não é nada, apenas um aperitivo. Os seus efeitos principais só serão sentidos a partir de amanhã à tarde!

Por Sesimbra, chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 22:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isto é só o foreplay... a acção a sério vem mais tarde...
> Pelo Aeroporto, também já começou a festa...
> Não sei se já chegou à Margem Sul, mas daqui a pouco já vou ficar a saber...



sim ja chegou e ha algum tempo...sou da Quinta do Conde, concelho de Sesimbra, e continua a chover moderadamente com o vento a acompanhar


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 22:26)

E finalmente chove aqui...Chuva moderada


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 22:26)

isso é um pequeno round porque depois prai 24h, acalma e apenas começa a cair mais forte ao inicio da tarde de amanhã mas como os modelos estão tremendamente inconstantes ...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 22:29)

Peço desculpa, mas parece que não foi trovoada ...
Sigo com chuva moderada e 1mm


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Sigo já com *17,8mm*.

Temperatura nos 18,8ºC e vento a 36,6 km/h de Oeste.


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 22:31)

Aurélio disse:


> isso é um pequeno round porque depois prai 24h, acalma e apenas começa a cair mais forte ao inicio da tarde de amanhã mas como os modelos estão tremendamente inconstantes ...



Só para dizer que parece que teremos periodos de chuva forte, e talvez alguma convecção isolada nas proximas horas...a haver um periodo de acalmia será apenas brevemente pela manhã, já que ás 12z entra o "hardcore" da frente..


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2010 às 22:31)

por aqui tudo ainda muito sequinho:assobio:


----------



## Mix (7 Out 2010 às 22:31)

Boas.. 

Acabo de receber um telefonema de um colega de massamá a dizer que chove torrencialmente por massamá..


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 22:32)

Por aqui 7,0 mm e céu muito nublado, de momento não chove.

Estou com 18,8ºC vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2010 às 22:33)

Bem aqui por Setúbal agora finalmente parece ter pegado a chuva, até agora não foi nada ainda só levo 0,4mm acumulados hoje... pelo que acabei de ver as próximas horas vão ser de muita chuva em Setúbal e margem sul 

Em tempo real para quem quer acompanhar:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Fiando no que dizem os modelos, durante as próximas horas a linha onde está esta chuva pouco ou quase nada deverá avançar para Este, podendo assim gerar sucessivos aguaceiros sobre as mesmas regiões..


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 22:35)

miguel disse:


> Bem aqui por Setúbal agora finalmente parece ter pegado a chuva, até agora não foi nada ainda só levo 0,4mm acumulados hoje... pelo que acabei de ver as próximas horas vão ser de muita chuva em Setúbal e margem sul
> 
> Em tempo real para quem quer acompanhar:
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



exacto! no radar do IM nota se algum "amarelo" xD a vira para ca ^^
pelo que parece no montijo ha trovoada...

Andre como vaí isso ?


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 22:37)

Trovoadapower disse:


> exacto! no radar do IM nota se algum "amarelo" xD a vira para ca ^^
> pelo que parece no montijo ha trovoada...
> 
> Andre como vaí isso ?



Não, eu pelo que depois ouvi pareciam foguetes mas ... 
1.5mm Acumulados e 18.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 22:37)

Boa Noite

Por aqui não se passa nada


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2010 às 22:38)

André, tens que te habituar a dizer que foi trovoada quando realmente for trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Out 2010 às 22:41)

HotSpot disse:


> André, tens que te habituar a dizer que foi trovoada quando realmente for trovoada.




Peço mesmo desculpa, é que foi mesmo no momento chuva batida que se ouve 
2mm acumulados e a chuva pegou


----------



## aqpcb (7 Out 2010 às 22:42)

Aqui Quinta do Anjo chuva forte com vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 22:44)

aqpcb disse:


> Aqui Quinta do Anjo chuva forte com vento forte.



A Quinta do Conde fica mais ou menos a norte daí, como as nuvens vêm do sul talvez venha chuva forte para ca


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2010 às 22:44)

Visto que cá nã se passa nada vou ma é para a cama dormir, até amanhã


----------



## rcjla (7 Out 2010 às 22:46)

E vai chovendo com rajadas de vento fortes à mistura.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Caiu agora uma valente carga D'água acompanhada de rajadas de vento moderadas.

De momento o vento acalmou, sigo com 20,1ºC e 1008 hPa.


----------



## squidward (7 Out 2010 às 23:07)

finalmente já chove por aqui


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Por cá ainda não chove

Sigo com 20.7ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2010 às 23:27)

Afinal a chuva não pegou e continuo com os mesmos 0,4mm...

máxima de 22,3ºC e mínima de 17,6ºC a rajada máxima foi de 46,7km/h a precipitação já se sabe uma miséria este dia...


----------



## dASk (7 Out 2010 às 23:27)

a julgar por esta última saída do radar vamos ter bastante chuva aqui na grande lisboa nas proximas horas!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Profetaa (7 Out 2010 às 23:31)

Boas...
Por cá vai chovendo moderado, com 19.1º.
Há cerca de uma hora, começou a chover, o vento soprou forte (rajadas de 43.4 km/h) e a pressão atmosférica começou a descer.
Foi como se a frente quisesse dizer "Olá"


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2010 às 23:37)

Já chove bem! devia ter falado mais cedo  1,0mm de chuva e 20,3ºC o vento é que já esteve mais forte!


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 23:41)

dASk disse:


> a julgar por esta última saída do radar vamos ter bastante chuva aqui na grande lisboa nas proximas horas!



então e na margem sul? :s


----------



## GonçaloMPB (7 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Fui dar uma voltinha de carro por Setúbal. Esteve a chover moderadamente cerca de 1h, se bem que com algumas pausas. Agora chuvisca apenas.


----------



## Microburst (7 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Aqui em Almada tem chovido a espaços com alguma intensidade. Nota-se que o vento abranda um pouco quando vem a chuva para acelerar quando esta pára. Contudo agora mesmo chove torrencialmente com vento forte de S/SO. Já me dei conta de dois trovões, bem longe. Ah, 20,1ºC e 1006 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2010 às 23:53)

Boas!
Já por casa, vai chovendo de forma fraca, embora tenha apanhado zonas de muita chuva, já na margem sul... mas por aqui, fraco...
1mm acumulado, 19.7ºc, 90%HR, 1009hpa.


----------



## dASk (7 Out 2010 às 23:53)

Trovoadapower disse:


> então e na margem sul? :s



não sei se sabe mas a grande lisboa também inclui a península de setúbal!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2010 às 23:56)

De momento não chove e céu muito nublado.

Estou com 18,8ºC, 8,0 mm e 1007,1hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2010 às 23:59)

Nao me quero precipitar, mas ouvi agora um estrondo mas longe..será trovoada?


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2010 às 23:59)

Fecho o dia com 13mm acumulados.
A Davis do meu vizinho vai com 16,0mm.

Agora chove com pouco intensidade.
O vento sopra moderado de sul, sendo por vezes forte.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 00:04)

*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: *18.9 °C* 
Ponto de orvalho: *18.6 °C* 
Pressão: *1007.7hPa  *
Direcção: *ES-SUDESTE *
Vento: *19.3km/h* 
Rajada: *24.1km/h* 
Humidade: *98%* 
Precipitação: *22.6mm *

*Maximo do dia*Temperatura: 21,5ºC
Humidade: *98%*
Rajada: *32,2 Km/h*
Pressão: *1010,7hPa*

*Minimas do dia*
Temperatura: *17,3ºC*
Humidade: *87%*
Pressão: *1007,3hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC

Precipitação - 8,0 mm


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Aqui chove forte neste momento!

Relato da Quinta do Conde, concelho de Sesimbra.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Ainda mal comecei o dia e sigo já com *1,0mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Temperatura nos 18,9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 00:10)

pessoal é assim, tou á janela, e estou a ouvir algum estrondo como de trovoada um pouco ao longe, neste ultimo os caes ladraram...será mesmo trovoada?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 00:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> pessoal é assim, tou á janela, e estou a ouvir algum estrondo como de trovoada um pouco ao longe, neste ultimo os caes ladraram...será mesmo trovoada?



Possivelmente será o vento e caixotes do lixo a caírem ou outras coisas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2010 às 00:14)

Acumulados 8,8 mm ontem, grande maioria a partir das 21h.

Pelas 23h a chuva começou a cair forte e assim se mantém, entre moderada a, por vezes, forte.


----------



## usoldier (8 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Aqui por estes lados parou de chover já faz 30m, trovoadas não ouvi nada ainda ontem houve 2 descargas bem audíveis aqui perto que foram motivo de conversa no trabalho.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Out 2010 às 00:15)




----------



## dASk (8 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Nao me quero precipitar, mas ouvi agora um estrondo mas longe..será trovoada?



eu a pouco também não me quis percipitar mas também ouvi algo ao longe tipo um ecoar de trovão.. !


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 00:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Possivelmente será o vento e caixotes do lixo a caírem ou outras coisas.



estive a ouvir com mais atençao, e sao os pinheiros...peço desculpa lol
neste momento chove moderado e o vento está também moderado com uma rajada ha 2 minutos que foi forte.


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 00:17)

Já vai caindo alguns pingos mas ainda nada de especial, esperamos que o dia de amanha seja bem melhor

Neste momento 19.3ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Out 2010 às 00:19)

até agora i'm loving it... chove sem parar
pareceu me trovoada ao longe... sera?


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 00:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> até agora i'm loving it... chove sem parar
> pareceu me trovoada ao longe... sera?



pois...por aqui também me pareceu trovoada ao longe, afinal não eram os pinheiros...é o portão da minha vizinha que com o vento esta a abanar...

agora chove moderado a forte, e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Out 2010 às 00:22)

Chove Setúbal, chove! 

Trovoada aqui nada.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 00:22)

Boa noite.

Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, apenas com vento um pouco forte, pelos 35 km/h e rajada máxima a 41,0 km/h.

Temperatura nuns agradáveis 19,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 00:22)

Aqui ontem ficou em 2,6mm 

Desde  a meia noite vou com 3,2mm acumulados e chove forte


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2010 às 00:23)

Não ouviram todos os aviões grandes da TAP a levantar agora em vez de trovões? 
http://casper.frontier.nl/lpxx

Eu também os ouvi, e realmente podem parecer trovoada!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Out 2010 às 00:24)

Por aqui só vento


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 00:28)

Chove bem agora!  

A temperatura já subiu para os 20,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 00:29)

Chove forte!!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 00:31)

3,0 mm e vai chovendo por vezes mais fraco outras mais forte, isto agora pegou 

Vento moderado e 18,6ºC.


----------



## dASk (8 Out 2010 às 00:31)

por aqui também.. em grande!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Out 2010 às 00:35)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ontem ficou em 2,6mm
> 
> Desde  a meia noite vou com 3,2mm acumulados e chove forte


Manteigadas deve ter algum micro-clima  Em Setúbal chove chove chove, aqui caem umas pinguitas, pára, outras, pára.


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Out 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite,

Vou com 47 mm só na última hora, será possível?

Acumulado nas últimas 24h foi de 59,2 mm.

A rajada máxima de vento foi de 50 k/m às 19h30 de ontem.

Neste momento sigo com 18,5ºC e 85% HR.

O vento e a chuva acalmaram agora.


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2010 às 00:46)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo, umas pingas apenas.



GonçaloMPB disse:


> Manteigadas deve ter algum micro-clima  Em Setúbal chove chove chove, aqui caem umas pinguitas, pára, outras, pára.



És o Gmigas do FAHO, não és?


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 00:49)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Manteigadas deve ter algum micro-clima  Em Setúbal chove chove chove, aqui caem umas pinguitas, pára, outras, pára.



Aqui tem chovido bem vou com 4,6mm desde a meia noite  agora acalmou. temperatura de 18,7ºC e humidade 94%

PS:chove bem de novo


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 00:50)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Vou com 47 mm só na última hora, será possível?



Se as ruas quase se tornaram ribeiras, é possível.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 00:51)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Vou com 47 mm só na última hora, será possível?
> 
> Acumulado nas últimas 24h foi de 59,2 mm.



Não será 4,7mm e 5,92mm?

A estação da Cova da Piedade em Almada vai com 5,1mm desde as 0h.

------------

Em Odivelas sigo com 5mm acumulados também desde as 0h.


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Out 2010 às 00:55)

AnDré disse:


> Não será 4,7mm e 5,92mm?
> 
> A estação da Cova da Piedade em Almada vai com 5,1mm desde as 0h.
> 
> ...



Não, não é mesmo 47 que está registado mas também me parece muito embora aqui as ruas paracessem há pouco ribeiros.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 00:56)

Temperatura: *18.2 °C* 
Pressão: *1007.7hPa  *
Direcção: *SUDOESTE *
Vento: *9.7km/h* 
Rajada: *33.8km/h* 
Húmidade: *97% *
Precipitação desde as 00h00m: *1,5mm*

Logo á tarde vai ser muito melhor, vou poder acompanhar a passo e passo de casa.

Boa Noite


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 00:58)

Gato Preto disse:


> Não, não é mesmo 47 que está registado mas também me parece muito embora aqui as ruas paracessem há pouco ribeiros.



Com esse valor, as ruas "terão parecido ribeiros" durante uma hora, não uns breves minutos.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 00:58)

Em Setúbal chuva forte e já vou com 7,0mm e um rain rate máximo de 42,0mm/h


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 01:00)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal chuva forte e já vou com 7,0mm e um rain rate máximo de 42,0mm/h



pois..um pouco mais a norte na Quinta do Conde parou a chuva!
vira mais de certo daqui a uns minutos^^


----------



## Mix (8 Out 2010 às 01:01)

Aqui vai chuvendo moderadamente, ora com intensidade, ora com pouca..


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Out 2010 às 01:05)

Lousano disse:


> Com esse valor, as ruas "terão parecido ribeiros" durante uma hora, não uns breves minutos.



Pois, concordo, tenho de ver o que se passa.
Embora seja um curioso nestas coisas, por comparação, este valor parece realmente aberrante.


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2010 às 01:06)

há pouco chuva moderada com algum vento, mas agora acalmou de novo.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 01:06)

E pronto! já cá chegou ^^

chove moderadamente agora

ps: forte!!!


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2010 às 01:14)

Boas!
Por Coimbra neste momento chove forte com vento também forte.

Cumps.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 01:15)

Já chove por aqui e com força.

Vento agora a rondar os 40 km/h.


----------



## Gongas (8 Out 2010 às 01:16)

dahon disse:


> Boas!
> Por Coimbra neste momento chove forte com vento também forte.
> 
> Cumps.




Confirmo!!a noite e dia prometem.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 01:22)

A chuva forte continua sem pausas e já levo acumulados 12,4mm... temperatura de 18,7ºC a pressão é de 1007,6hPa


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 01:28)

Chuva muito forte sem vento algum neste momento e o acumulado deu um salto em poucos minutos para os 15,6mm com um rain rate máximo de 87,2mm/h e não para!!!


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 01:36)

A estrada é um rio autentico e já vou com 20,6mm desde as 00h


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2010 às 01:43)

Por Coimbra o protagonista é mesmo vento neste momento está bastante agreste, tanto que já andam caixotes do lixo pelo chão.

Cumps.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 01:46)

Não para e já vou com 23,0mm de chuva


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 01:51)

Temperatura: *17.6 °C* 
Pressão: *1007.3hPa  *
Direcção: *SUDESTE *
Vento: *11.3km/h * 
Rajada: *33.8km/h* 
Húmidade: *97%*
Precipitação: *1.5mm *

*Obrigado pela ajuda Miguel, parece que já funciona.

Thanks*


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 01:52)

miguel disse:


> Não para e já vou com 23,0mm de chuva



Começa em Setúbal»Santarém»Castelo Branco

Foi o que aconteceu no passado Inverno.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 01:57)

Bem agora finalmente abrandou e levo 24,2mm desde a meia noite! o vento está a aparecer de novo mas durante a chuva forte o vento era fraco. 18,6ºC, 95%Hr e pressão de 1007,0hPa


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 02:12)

Chuva torrencial em Setúbal tive um rain rate agora de 138,8mm/h 

Precipitação total 27,2mm

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 02:18)

*Precipitação intensa, vento muito forte e agitação marítima*

No seguimento do Briefing Técnico Operacional realizado hoje no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) e de acordo com as previsões disponibilizadas e actualizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), é expectável que a partir do dia de amanhã (08OUT), e ainda durante o fim-de-semana (09 a 10 OUT), o estado do tempo seja fortemente influenciado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal de actividade moderada a forte, associada a uma depressão muito cavada.

Como tal salienta-se a ocorrência de chuva persistente e forte, em todo o território, com maior incidência entre o final do dia de amanhã (08OUT) e a madrugada de Sábado (09OUT), a intensificação do vento soprando de sul forte a muito forte, em especial no Litoral Oeste, e com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100 km/h nas Terras Altas, bem como a ocorrência de agitação marítima, tanto no Litoral Oeste como na Costa Sul, podendo-se verificar uma altura de onda de 4 a 6 metros. Esta situação de forte instabilidade, embora se preveja que se mantenha durante o fim-de-semana, terá tendência a desagravar, principalmente no Domingo (10OUT).

Face a esta previsão das condições meteorológicas devem os efeitos expectáveis e medidas de auto-protecção abaixo descritos ser especialmente observados.



Os efeitos expectáveis são os seguintes:

·       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via;

·        Inundações por transbordo, em linhas de água de regime torrencial ou não dominadas por albufeiras;

·        Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 

·        Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

·        Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;

·        Movimentos de massa em vertentes não consolidadas ou fragilizadas por incêndios florestais ocorridos recentemente.

Todos estes cenários podem ser prevenidos se, atempadamente, forem tomadas medidas que anulem ou minimizem os seus efeitos.


*Fonte:* *A*utoridade *N*acional de *P*rotecção *C*ivil


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 02:26)




----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 03:09)

A chuva forte também já chegou a Abrantes, apesar de ter acalmado por agora

5.2mm desde a meia noite

17.3ºC


----------



## frederico (8 Out 2010 às 03:30)

A estação de Setúbal registou mais de 18 mm à 1h.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 04:13)

O diluvio não para e acabei de acordar com o alarme da estação e tive um rain rate máximo de  202,2mm/h 

Total de precipitação desde as 00h: *49,8mm* 

18,7ºC, 95%hr, 1005,9hpa

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 04:25)

*54,8mm* quando da ideia de ir parar aumenta sempre


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 06:06)

Setúbal na linha da frente, sempre a acumular...


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 06:17)

Detector ligado e a enviar dados. Bastantes descargas, tudo no mar.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 06:24)

AnDré disse:


> Setúbal na linha da frente, sempre a acumular...



--------------

EDIT (6.20)

Mais 22,9mm em Setúbal.






O que dá cerca de *65mm* desde as 23h (22h UTC).


----------



## usoldier (8 Out 2010 às 06:51)

Vento Moderado e chuva fraca de momento


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2010 às 07:04)

Bom dia.

A noite foi calma, exceptuando ligeiros períodos de chuva moderada, que acumularam *3,2mm* até ao momento.

Actualmente sigo com 19,0ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *17,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 91% e vento moderado a forte de SSE (165º), sendo que agora se encontra nos 49,2 km/h.

Rajada máxima de *72,3 km/h* às 6:58.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2010 às 07:19)

bom dia 

Noite marcada por precipitação mais intensa do que em períodos anteriores, muito vento moderado a forte de SW e com temperaturas amenas.

*Valores de ontem*: 
Máximos: 23.9ºC - 92% hr
mínimos: 19.8ºC - 66% hr

A nota dominante vai para a intensidade do vento que tem aumentado substancialmente e desde o final da madrugada com ocasionais períodos de chuva fraca.

A temperatura quase inalterável anda nos *20ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2010 às 07:28)

*84,9 km/h* registados há pouco!

Inicia-se assim, ventosa, a manhã, com um valor actual de 52,9 km/h, e uma média de 47 km/h.

Temperatura ainda estável nos 19,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 07:44)

Até ao momento apenas 5,1mm acumulados.

O vento continua forte, com rajada máxima de 74km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2010 às 07:48)

Aqui sigo com 38,0 mm desde as 0H UTC  Até parece que já passou a frente mais activa.

Rajada máxima nos 66,0 km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2010 às 07:54)

Acumuei 30mm, muita chuva que caiu esta noite !!
Vento forte .


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 07:58)

Parece que existem aqui pássaros suicidas, a tentarem voar com este vento.
O resultado é baterem contra as paredes dos edifícios.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 08:10)

Carta MetOffice para as 12z


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2010 às 08:18)

Boas , por aqui vento moderado a forte , na  casa média dos 15 km/h  com rajadas de 40 km/h , temperatura actual de 19,3ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 15,7mm


----------



## Henrique (8 Out 2010 às 08:23)

Bom dia.
Precipitação acumulada: 11,1mm.
Temperatura: 20.1°C
O vento continua a não querer muito aqui pela minha zona.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2010 às 08:31)

Alguns pontos mais claros na nebulosidade mais a Este mas no geral uma atmosfera visivelmente cinzentona e agitada dos Nimbostratus sob o vento geralmente forte de SSE.
De momento sem precipitação assinalável.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Não obstante o meu pluviómetro, com vento de sul, ser virtualmente inútil, da análise das várias estações amadoras aqui na zona e do IM, posso dizer que a chuva se terá cifrado em 19mm, dos quais 2mm antes da meia noite, e os restantes depois, durante a noite...
Neste momento, sigo com chuva fraca, vento forte a muito forte, 20.4ºC, 86%HR, 1007hpa (ainda estável), e 17mm de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 09:56)

5,8 mm e rajada máxima de 82 km/h.

Estou com 19,1ºC e 1004,1 hpa.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 09:58)

Chuva fraca que tem caído praticamente na horizontal.
O vento sopra forte a muito forte de sul. (Caixotes de lixo virados, muito lixo e folhas a voar... enfim, o costume em situações deste género).

Vou com 9mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Em Setúbal tenho acumulados até agora 56.0mm e uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h de S

Agora chove fraco e  a temperatura é de 20,0ºC


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2010 às 10:22)

Por aqui continuação de chuva fraca e algum vento


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 10:25)

não sei porquê mas ultimamente parece que vai tudo em direcção ao Vale do Tejo e a Setubal 

Para aqui agora o proximo alvo é o Otto de acordo com ECMWF e GFS


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 10:29)

Aurélio disse:


> não sei porquê mas ultimamente parece que vai tudo em direcção ao Vale do Tejo e a Setubal
> 
> Para aqui agora o proximo alvo é o Otto de acordo com ECMWF e GFS



Por acaso é verdade


----------



## mocha (8 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia a todos.
Desde ja votos de um bom fim de semana.
Por ca o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas fortes e neste momento não chove, mas não deve de tardar


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2010 às 10:38)

por aqui muita chuva e algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Às 10:03 registei *95,6 km/h*. Há pouco tive outra rajada perto dos 90 km/h.

De momento sigo com 42,7 km/h, e 19,0ºC de temperatura.

*10,4mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 10:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Às 10:03 registei *95,6 km/h*. Há pouco tive outra rajada perto dos 90 km/h.



Eu tive os meus 82 km/h às 9h54. Nessa altura andou muito nos 70/80 km/h.


----------



## kelinha (8 Out 2010 às 10:53)

Não sei a velocidade do vento aqui no trabalho, mas está uma ventaniaaaaa em Coimbra!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2010 às 12:04)

E na Moita desde as 0H UTC já sigo com *40,6 mm* acumulados.

Há pouco a rajada máxima do dia *77,2 km/h*.

Está animado....


----------



## StormFairy (8 Out 2010 às 12:08)

HotSpot disse:


> E na Moita desde as 0H UTC já sigo com *40,6 mm* acumulados.
> 
> Há pouco a rajada máxima do dia *77,2 km/h*.
> 
> Está animado....



 Ou não fosse ela uma Paula 

Por aqui já se fazem sentir algumas dificuldades. Objectos pelo ar... todo o tipo de lixos pela estrada (inclusivé sombrinhas partidas )
 A chuva faz-se sentir moderada de forma periódica... 
O meu amigo vento, esse sim... não se faz rogado.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 12:15)

Depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca e sem chuva, já chove forte por cá... com muito vento à mistura...


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 12:22)

Durante toda a noite choveu, alternando em períodos de chuva moderada e forte.

Por agora apenas chuvisca, mas o vento está muito forte com boas rajadas.. 

Parece que o grosso está agora a formar-se no mar.. 

O mau tempo a sério vem a partir da tarde!  

Sigo com 21,5ºC, 1004 hPa a descer a um ritmo de -4,0 hPa/hr e céu encoberto e bastante negro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Chuva moderada com períodos de forte e 13,4 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## lismen (8 Out 2010 às 12:37)

Boa tarde por Lisboa céu muito nublado,vento com rajadas e alguns aguaceiros esperemos o que nos reserva a tarde

*Dados actuais
Temp 21ºC
Humidade 88%
Vento 33 km h rajada 61 de S
Pressao 1005 hpa*

Interessante também a imagem do AEMET de alguma trovoada já no mar





Bom resto de sexta feira para todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui esta noite choveu bem, tendo acumulado 9,6mm, por agora o vento sopra por vezes forte e caem alguns chuviscos que não acumulam nada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 12:39)

Já chove fraco agora.


----------



## usoldier (8 Out 2010 às 12:49)

Parou de chover a 30 minutos e o vento aumentou de intensidade. 

Estação a 5km de mim.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2010 às 12:55)

19,7ºC, estando a precipitação a dar tréguas, mas será por pouco tempo.

Humidade nos 91% e vento a *66,2 km/h* de O (270º).


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Out 2010 às 13:06)

O vento nota-se bastante a aumentar... o céu está menos carregado e estão uns estranhamente agradáveis 20.2ºC...
Está prevista mais chuva já para a tarde ou mais ao final da tarde/noite?


----------



## fog (8 Out 2010 às 13:08)

Jodamensil disse:


> O vento nota-se bastante a aumentar... o céu está menos carregado e estão uns estranhamente agradáveis 20.2ºC...
> Está prevista mais chuva já para a tarde ou mais ao final da tarde/noite?



"A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil alterou hoje de amarelo para laranja o alerta de mau tempo para Portugal continental, devido às previsões de agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas. O alerta laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de cinco, entra em vigor a partir das 14h00 de hoje e estende-se até ao meio-dia de sábado".

in Público online 
(v. site da Protecção Civil)


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Out 2010 às 13:09)

fog disse:


> "A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil alterou hoje de amarelo para laranja o alerta de mau tempo para Portugal continental, devido às previsões de agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas. O alerta laranja, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de cinco, entra em vigor a partir das 14h00 de hoje e estende-se até ao meio-dia de sábado".
> 
> in Público online
> (v. site da Protecção Civil)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 13:18)

E vão mais 1,1mm acumulados


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 13:25)

Mais 1/2 horas.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 13:27)

A manhã foi de chuva fraca, mas contínua, e amealhou até ao momento 8,9mm.


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Boas

Mínima de 17.3ºC

Agora 21ºC

Vai caindo uns pingos, mas nada de especial por enquanto.

9.6mm acumulados


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 13:31)

Bom, estamos numa espécie de calma antes do temporal... não chove há algum tempo, embora o vento se mantenha forte...
A pressão mantém-se estável, nos 1006hpa.


----------



## rcjla (8 Out 2010 às 13:41)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal tenho acumulados até agora 56.0mm e uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h de S
> 
> Agora chove fraco e  a temperatura é de 20,0ºC



Incrível acumulação.


----------



## Henrique (8 Out 2010 às 14:04)

Os cães ladram, o vento começa a rodar e a luz dia luta contra a escuridão que virá em breve.
Vento moderado e de momento não chove.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 14:06)

*Dados Actuais*

Temperatura: *19.6 °C* 
Ponto de orvalho: *18.9 °C* 
Pressão: *1003.6hPa  *
Direcção: *ES-SUDESTE *
Velocidade: *19.3km/h* 
Rajada: *19.3km/h* 
Húmidade: *96%* 
Precipitação desde as 00h00m: *6.3mm *

Vamos ver as alterações depois das 16h00m já que o pico está previsto na minha zona para as 15h00m.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 14:16)

Não chove e o chão já começa a secar, o vento mantém-se moderado, mas enfraqueceu ligeiramente.

22,1ºC e 1003 hPa.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Out 2010 às 14:17)

Após algumas voltas dadas na hora do almoço, posso dizer que já há alguns danos materiais aqui na minha zona. A quem conhece a estação dos autocarros em Palmela, posso dizer que o outdoor que se encontrava á direita junto á Escola Secundária... já era  estão neste momento os Bombeiros a tentar "segurar" a situação.

Na minha opinião... esta zona Quinta do Anjo - Lagoinha - Moita tem ventos muito mais fortes, que a zona de Aires - Setubal. 

Paula no seu melhor (ou pior)


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 14:23)

StormFairy disse:


> Após algumas voltas dadas na hora do almoço, posso dizer que já há alguns danos materiais aqui na minha zona. A quem conhece a estação dos autocarros em Palmela, posso dizer que o outdoor que se encontrava á direita junto á Escola Secundária... já era  estão neste momento os Bombeiros a tentar "segurar" a situação.
> 
> Na minha opinião... esta zona Quinta do Anjo - Lagoinha - Moita tem ventos muito mais fortes, que a zona de Aires - Setubal.
> 
> Paula no seu melhor (ou pior)



nem de propósito, tenho uma imagem perto da situação que descreves. por acaso não se vê a intervenção dos bombeiros, mas eles estão do lado direito da foto:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 14:25)

Comecou a festa!

Chove moderadamente com a companhia de vento.

Acredito que não pare tão depressa.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Out 2010 às 14:26)

Cruzámo-nos então ... 

Como estão as coisas por Setubal ? Não achas que aqui na zona da Quinta do Anjo o vento se faz sentir bem mais ?


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 14:27)

Acompanhado de trovoada!

É oficial, a trovoada chegou, consigo ouvi-la ao longe. Trovão looonnggggoooo!


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2010 às 14:28)

Aqui em Almada neste momento não chove, mas vai escurecendo o suficiente para a iluminação de rua estar ligada em certas zonas da cidade. Vento mantêm-se forte de Sudoeste, temperatura 20,4ºC e pressão atmosférica 1003,4 hpa. Há uma grande massa escura de nuvens a Oeste seguindo nesta direcção.


----------



## fsl (8 Out 2010 às 14:29)

*Em Oeiras começou a chover com alguma intensidade.*


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Out 2010 às 14:30)

Sigo em Leiria sem chuva de momento mas o vento a intensificar-se... Sigo com 21.4º 84% humidade e 1001 mb de pressão atmosférica.

vai começar a festa por estes lados ou ainda vai demorar? Estou a observar as imagens reais do EUMETSAT no google earth e ela já iniciou a entrada no continente...


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 14:32)

StormFairy disse:


> Cruzámo-nos então ...
> 
> Como estão as coisas por Setubal ? Não achas que aqui na zona da Quinta do Anjo o vento se faz sentir bem mais ?



Em Setúbal as coisas estão relativamente calmas, à excepção do vento com rajadas na casa dos 45/50 km/h (Obrigado Miguel).
Como não fui além de Palmela, não sei como estão as coisas na Quinta do Anjo, mas tradicionalmente, o tempo costuma ser muito mais agreste nessa zona...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 14:36)

http://www.sat24.com/





http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos





http://www.tempoemcorroios.com/


----------



## usoldier (8 Out 2010 às 14:37)

Pus uma Webcam aqui Live para vocês  , pena a webcam ser horrível tenho de por as mãos numa HD 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/lourinhã-live


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 14:39)

é impressão minha ou esta frente vai passar mais depressa do que previsto


----------



## usoldier (8 Out 2010 às 14:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> é impressão minha ou esta frente vai passar mais depressa do que previsto



X2 parece ser bem rápida a passagem ao que entendo a julgar pelas imagens do sat24.


----------



## fsl (8 Out 2010 às 14:43)

Em Oeiras já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 14:44)

Vento muito forte, chuva e trovoada audível ao longe.
Vem aí a festa!


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 14:48)

Se isto fosse uma festa de anos, é a altura que alguém vai buscar os fósforos para acender as velas... está quase...


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 14:50)

Podes crer, tou em pulgas para ouvir uma trovoada, coisa que não oiço há um bom tempo..

Já se ouve algo ao longe..


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 14:50)

Entao esta na altura de montar um doppler Radar na mala do carro e dar umas voltas pela costa a caca de tornados?... Hum onde e ke eu ja vi isto?


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 14:52)

Chove, chove, chove, chove, chove, trovões ao loge mas bastante intensos.

Já cá cantam *9,4mm*.

Temperatura: *19.3 °C* 
Pressão: *1002.9hPa  *
Direcção: *SUL *
Vento: *16.1km/h* 
Rajada: *29.0km/h *


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 14:53)

Por enquanto ainda não chove, o vento está forte e ouve-se alguns trovões muito ao longe..


----------



## rcjla (8 Out 2010 às 14:55)

Muita chuva,muito vento e também um ou outro trovão. 

O problema é daqui a pouco tenho que sair.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 14:56)

JFPT disse:


> Por enquanto ainda não chove, o vento está forte e ouve-se alguns trovões muito ao longe..



sim, aqui também já ouvi 3, mas muito longe


----------



## mocha (8 Out 2010 às 15:06)

A festa começou 1º trovão


----------



## fog (8 Out 2010 às 15:07)

15h06, primeiro trovão aqui em Lisboa!
Chuva moderada.


----------



## joao henriques (8 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Trovoadapower disse:


> sim, aqui também já ouvi 3, mas muito longe



acabou-se d formar um minitornado em frente em s.martinho que depressa se dissipou na barra !ainda bem nao entrou em terra!!!s.martinho do porto


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Por Abrantes já a algum tempo que não chove.

O vento tem vindo a intensificar-se e o céu tá a ficar mais carregado, já não deve faltar muito.

Estão 20.6ºC


----------



## JAlves (8 Out 2010 às 15:08)

RAMADA/ODIVELAS - Bate nos vidros com força, grande clarão e grande trovão!


----------



## pmtoliveira (8 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Confirmo o trovão em Lisboa. Na zona do Beato sentiu-se bem o trovão. Caiu aqui bem perto.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Acabei de ouvir um primeiro trovão e bem forte!

Chove moderado!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2010 às 15:10)

joao henriques disse:


> minitornado



Falas novamente em MINItornado e és expulso do forum


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 15:10)

joao henriques disse:


> acabou-se d formar um minitornado em frente em s.martinho que depressa se dissipou na barra !ainda bem nao entrou em terra!!!



era mesmo um mini tornado? não seria um tornadinho? ou um tornedó?


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 15:11)

JAlves disse:


> RAMADA/ODIVELAS - Bate nos vidros com força, grande clarão e grande trovão!



Mais um!
E vai chovendo.
12mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 15:13)

joao henriques disse:


> acabou-se d formar um *tornado* em frente em s.martinho que depressa se dissipou na barra !ainda bem nao entrou em terra!!!s.martinho do porto



Por acaso nao conseguiste apanhalo em video ou foto?


----------



## joao henriques (8 Out 2010 às 15:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Falas novamente em MINItornado e és expulso do forum



entao como se chama ao funil na agua!?aparte de ser expulso do forum e a serio ?


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 15:16)

joao henriques disse:


> entao como se chama ao funil na agua!?aparte de ser expulso do forum e a serio ?



Tromba de Agua ?


----------



## fog (8 Out 2010 às 15:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Falas novamente em MINItornado e és expulso do forum



A previsão do ESTOFEX fala na probabilidade da formação de tornados, passo a transcrever:

"A gradually eastward moving warm conveyor belt with favorable access to a (sub) tropical moisture pool to its south causes a band with strong precipitation. Thunderstorms are most probable along the coast of Portugal and SW-Spain with stratiform rain more inland. LL shear is strong with up to 15 m/s and LCLs quite low (locally below 500 m), so a few tornado reports are well possible despite the rapid clustering trend of thunderstorms. Strong to isolated severe wind gusts remain confined to the coastal areas, where boundary layer air mass will be somewhat better mixed than inland. There, WAA/isentropic lift disconnects surface winds from intense winds above(...)".


----------



## joao henriques (8 Out 2010 às 15:16)

Pirata disse:


> Por acaso nao conseguiste apanhalo em video ou foto?



infelizmente nao!mas muita gente deve ter visto porque era bem visivel!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2010 às 15:16)

joao henriques disse:


> entao como se chama ao funil na agua!?aparte de ser expulso do forum e a serio ?



A parte da expulsão é a brincar  Nesse caso é uma tromba de água.


----------



## JAlves (8 Out 2010 às 15:16)

AnDré disse:


> Mais um!
> E vai chovendo.
> 12mm desde as 0h.



Daqui a nada deixo de ver o teu bairro.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 15:18)

joao henriques disse:


> entao como se chama ao funil na agua!?aparte de ser expulso do forum e a serio ?



Teoricamente seria "Tromba de água" e porque???
Porque os ventos ascendentes puxam a água do mar ou do rio, formando uma tromba, e daí vem o nome de Tromba de Água...
Infelizmente o povo que apenas percebe de sol e praia, começou a chamar de Tromba de água quando chove muito em pouco .... é isso e os Mini-Tornados !!


----------



## Pixie (8 Out 2010 às 15:19)

3 trovões em sacavém, muita chuva... e para onde foi a trovoada?!?!


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 15:20)

Quero mais!

Só ainda tenho 12,7mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 15:20)

Por aqui ainda não chove, o vento é sopra forte.


----------



## Pirata (8 Out 2010 às 15:22)

joao henriques disse:


> infelizmente nao!mas muita gente deve ter visto porque era bem visivel!!!!!!!!



 E pena, mas sera que no seculo 21 em que quase todas as pessoas teem um telemovel, com camara, e nunca apanham estes fenomenos raros .


----------



## seqmad (8 Out 2010 às 15:23)

Estou em Sete Rios com vista para Monsanto, há 2 minutos atrás vi um relâmpago atingir a antena da RTP de Monsanto. Lindo...


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:23)

Pirata disse:


> E pena, mas sera que no seculo 21 em que quase todas as pessoas teem um telemovel, com camara, e nunca apanham estes fenomenos raros .



Deixa um bocado a desejar


----------



## joao henriques (8 Out 2010 às 15:27)

João Soares disse:


> Deixa um bocado a desejar



por acaso nao esta a insinuar que é mentira pois não!?


----------



## Pixie (8 Out 2010 às 15:28)

Hmmmm.... uns trovões ao longe... mas está fraquinho!


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Out 2010 às 15:28)

Queriam chuva? Queriam trovoada? Queriam vento?
 Então toma lááá!
 Aqui por Caxias temos um pouco de tudo embora o vento não seja assim tanto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 15:29)

Esta frente parece que está um pouco......fraca.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 15:29)

Por aqui já se ouvem trovões com alguma frequência. 

Começa a chover.


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Out 2010 às 15:29)

Reportando de Carnaxide:

Chove e venta moderadamente.
Conto já perto de uma dezena de trovões, alguns antecedidos por relâmpagos com luminosidade bem forte.


----------



## Pixie (8 Out 2010 às 15:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esta frente parece que está um pouco......fraca.




Podes crer...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 15:29)

joao henriques disse:


> infelizmente nao!mas muita gente deve ter visto porque era bem visivel!!!!!!!!



Bolas!! Passo lá tanto tempo e nunca apanhei nada parecido...

Por aqui: Trovoada!! Já meia dúzia de relâmpagos e respectivo trovão, mas ainda pouca chuva...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2010 às 15:30)

joao henriques disse:


> por acaso nao esta a insinuar que é mentira pois não!?



Não se referia a ti mas ao facto de tanta gente ter hoje telemóvel com câmara fotográfica de filmar e tão poucos fenómenos meteorológicos são mostrados em Portugal. O que é pena...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 15:33)

É que olhando para o sat24 parece que ela assim que entra em terra desfaz-se, agora pergunto será mesmo que vêm ai muita chuva.


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:35)

joao henriques disse:


> por acaso nao esta a insinuar que é mentira pois não!?



_Quem anda com coxo, ao 3ºdia coxeia!_


----------



## jpalhais (8 Out 2010 às 15:36)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> É que olhando para o sat24 parece que ela assim que entra em terra desfaz-se, agora pergunto será mesmo que vêm ai muita chuva.



Este é mais um fiasco , apenas um dia normal de Outono.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 15:37)

jpalhais disse:


> Este é mais um fiasco , apenas um dia normal de Outono.



Concordo


----------



## rcjla (8 Out 2010 às 15:38)

chove torrencialnente !


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:39)

jpalhais disse:


> Este é mais um fiasco , apenas um dia normal de Outono.





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Concordo



Que exagerados!
Ainda nem o "grosso" da precipitação chegou.


----------



## jpalhais (8 Out 2010 às 15:41)

João Soares disse:


> Que exagerados!
> Ainda nem o "grosso" da precipitação chegou.



nem vai chegar , nao vai passar disto


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 15:43)

Agora sim, chove bem!


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 15:44)

também já chove aqui!


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 15:45)

Aqui chove, mas ora fraco, ora moderado, só vi um relâmpago ao longe e o trovão de seguida, mas por agora a trovoada, foi-se..


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 15:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui: Trovoada!! Já meia dúzia de relâmpagos e respectivo trovão, mas ainda pouca chuva...



Sim, tive a oportunidade de vê-los e ouvi-los   a caminho de casa.

Agora chove bem, mas o manhoso do pluviómetro ainda não registou nada.


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 15:47)

jpalhais disse:


> nem vai chegar , nao vai passar disto



Não andamos a ver o mesmo satélite:






(Só uma pequena amostra) 
O resto fica para os curiosos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2010 às 15:50)

Saí de Moscavide com um trovão enorme que fez tremer as portas do meu prédio.

Agora, no Campo Grande, chuva fortíssima e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 15:52)

Vento com rajadas muito fortes agora!
A trovoada deixou de se ouvir.

16mm acumulados.


----------



## Iuri (8 Out 2010 às 15:53)

Vento e chuva em dose forte.
Telheiras, Lisboa.


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 15:55)

Chuva INTENSA e 0,0 milímetros acumulados. Não se regulem pelo meu pluviómetro, não sei o que se passa.

Muita água vai já na estrada...


----------



## Fernando (8 Out 2010 às 15:56)

Está um temporal imenso no centro de Lisboa. Estou na Praça de Espanha e as rajadas de vento atropelam-se e a chuva cai muito forte. Sentem-se trovões ao longe e as pessoas a pé não têm a mínima forma de se abrigar... Está mesmo um cenário incrível!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 16:01)

É sempre para Lisboa, cá apenas cai alguns chuviscos


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 16:02)

Chove bastante forte agora. 

O vento está muito forte e o céu muito negro, mas nada de trovoada..


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 16:03)

em Setúbal está a cair forte e feio (gostam destes termos técnicos?? foram anos e anos de universidade!!)


----------



## rcjla (8 Out 2010 às 16:03)

Não sei o que se passa com a estação do Gil... Não acumula precipitação.

Pena pois gostava de ver o acumulado.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 16:05)

Por Santa Marta, já há inundações... um clássico... logo posto fotos...
Grande chuvada que caiu, rain rate de mais de 100mm/h no meu penico, o que significa que o real é bem maior...


----------



## fog (8 Out 2010 às 16:06)

Devido à trovoada o Instituto Superior Técnico está sem energia eléctrica!


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 16:06)

A noite veio mais cedo, está incrivelmente escuro! 

Chove a potes e o vento está com umas belas rajadas..

20,7ºC e 1002 hPa.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Que mau feitio tem esta Paula, já deitou a luz abaixo 2 vezes... chove bem aqui... bem até demais... 4,8 mm nesta ultima hora segundo a estação do HOTSPOT


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2010 às 16:08)

1º trovão ouvido em Coimbra... A chuva por ora ainda é fraca, o vento moderado com rajadas.


Edit: Chuva forte!


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2010 às 16:09)

Choveu torrencialmente aqui durante mais de meia hora, agora no final veio uma rajada forteee de vento e acalmou a chuva...ouvi meia duzia de trovoes ao longe e vi 1 relampago...será que ainda vem mais??


----------



## iceworld (8 Out 2010 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> 1º trovão ouvido em Coimbra... A chuva por ora ainda é fraca, o vento moderado com rajadas.



Exactamente...


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2010 às 16:10)

De facto foram meia dúzia de fortes trovões aqui na zona de Almada com 4 relâmpagos bem visíveis, tendo um deles realmente atingindo o retransmissor de Monsanto como referiu há uns posts atrás um colega. 

Eram 15h48 quando uma "parede de água" vinda de Oeste começou a tapar a ponte 25 de Abril e em seguida tudo o resto por aqui e a chuva forte até agora ainda não abrandou. Ainda para mais, pelo que consigo ver do Tejo, a maré estará alta, o que não deve antever nada de bom aliada à quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 16:12)

Que valente chuvada acompanhada de muito vento! 

Não via tanta chuva há tanto tempo, a temperatura desceu rapidamente para os 18,5ºC!

Está a clarear um bocado, mas o temporal continua.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 16:14)

Por aqui ainda nada


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 16:14)

Ouvi dois trovões brutais.

Estou com 16,0ºC choveu torrencialmente durante 1h.

Neste momento chuva fraca e 18,0 mm.


http://www.queluz.org/2010/10/vento-na-cidade-atrapalha-mais-que.html


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 16:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por Santa Marta, já há inundações... um clássico... logo posto fotos...
> Grande chuvada que caiu, rain rate de mais de 100mm/h no meu penico, o que significa que o real é bem maior...



Ainda bem que lancei alerta vermelho de inundação para aí e para mais 4 zonas, aqui em baixo a estrada nacional também já deve de estar como nós sabemos...

E nem falo da vala pequena do alto do moinho..


----------



## Fábio Silva (8 Out 2010 às 16:18)

que grande chuvada aqui na zona da expo mais de meia hora a chover bem o centro comercial vasco da gama tá a meter água por tds os cantos


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2010 às 16:18)

JFPT disse:


> (...) a temperatura desceu rapidamente para os 18,5ºC!



Senti o mesmo por aqui, uma brusca descida de temperatura, de tal forma que tenho os vidros quase todos embaciados.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 16:19)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 16:22)

*Só ainda tenho 24.4mm.

Exijo mais !!!*


----------



## David sf (8 Out 2010 às 16:24)

Fábio Silva disse:


> que grande chuvada aqui na zona da expo mais de meia hora a chover bem o centro comercial vasco da gama tá a meter água por tds os cantos



E a cobertura da estação de Benfica parece uma cascata.
A primeira linha de instabilidade já terá passado na região de Lisboa, dirigindo-se lentamente para NE. Choveu torrencialmente acompanhado de vento forte e alguns relâmpagos durante a cerca de meia hora que durou a minha viagem de Alfragide para Lisboa. Agora chove de forma moderada. 
Estou encharcado, um carro pisou uma poça de água e quem vai no passeio tomou um valente banho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 16:27)

E eis que por aqui finalmente começam a cair pingos mais grossos, mas ainda não é nada.


----------



## Gongas (8 Out 2010 às 16:29)

E chove cada vez com mais intensidade. Já se ouviu um trovão. vento sopra moderadamente.


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 16:31)

Vem mais precipitação para além desta? Vêm aí mais linhas de instabilidade? 

Aqui por Corroios o parque já tem água até meio e registou-se um aumento incrível do caudal das valas reais..  Por agora apenas chuvisca.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 16:35)

Em Miranda do Corvo já existiu um período de chuva mais forte, e que parece que não afectou a Lousã.


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2010 às 16:41)

Por aqui caiu uma forte chuvada há momentos:


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2010 às 16:50)

Boas!
Por Coimbra a chuva já teve um período forte neste momento chove moderado e o vento também abrandou um bocadinho. Na zona do estádio já vi passar dois carros dos bombeiros.

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 16:51)




----------



## jotasetubal (8 Out 2010 às 16:52)

imagem fabulosa!


----------



## romeupaz (8 Out 2010 às 16:54)

Mário Barros disse:


>



onde foste buscar esta imagem?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 16:55)

romeupaz disse:


> onde foste buscar esta imagem?



http://www.weatherphotos.co.za/clouds-world-big.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 16:59)

Finalmente já chove moderado por aqui


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 17:01)

Caiu agora uma chuvada momentânea acompanhada de um trovão, mas distante.

18,7ºC.


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 17:02)

Em Abrantes também já chove, mas ainda nada de muita chuva.

O vento acalmou e a temperatura desceu estando agora nos 19.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Out 2010 às 17:03)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Finalmente já chove moderado por aqui



Vês! Tanto desesperado para nada! Tens que ir com calma. Ela sempre aparece.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 17:05)

João Soares disse:


> Vês! Tanto desesperado para nada! Tens que ir com calma. Ela sempre aparece.



Pois, mas eu sou assim mesmo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 17:08)

Á pouco antes de vei esta chuva caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou mais 1mm


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 17:10)

*Mais de uma centena de pedidos de auxílio devido ao mau tempo*



> O Regimento Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa recebeu, esta sexta-feira, até às 15:00, mais de uma centena de pedidos de auxílio na sequência do agravamento do estado do tempo.
> 
> Adelino Tomás, do Regimento Sapadores Bombeiros confirmou à TSF uma duplicação do número de pedidos de auxílio da população.
> 
> ...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Out 2010 às 17:11)

squidward disse:


> És o Gmigas do FAHO, não és?


Bingo!

Bom, a noite por Setúbal foi bastante animada, muita chuva e muito vento. Hoje de manha na zona de S. Sebastião já havia aquela avenida que vai dar a STB cheia de lençóis de água.

Por Évora apenas chove fraco a moderado e, claro, uma ventania fortíssima!

Trovoada = 0!


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 17:15)

Finalmente posso dizer: Boa tarde

Acabei de tomar um grande duche depois da "molha" que apanhei ao sair da escola. Durante 10 min (desde as 15:00 até às 15:10) foi completamente o caos: chuva muito forte, vento também muito forte e, senão me engano, 5 ou 6 vezes que ouvi trovoada, umas bem fortes.
Por agora, chuva fraca e vento moderado. E o tempo está menos escuro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 17:18)

Está a cair forte agora


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 17:22)

O pluviómetro teima em não registar chuva. 0,0 milímetros acumulados após uma chuvada muito intensa (que começou por volta das 15:20h, já há um bom bocado). 

Estimo a olho que tenham caído por volta de uns 20 a 25 mm desde as 15:30h. 

Assim que o tempo melhorar (só lá para terça-feira...) vou o mais rapidamente possível ver o que se passa com o pluviómetro. 

Agora não chove e o céu está muito nublado. Venha o segundo _round_...


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 17:25)

Em Odivelas, 23mm acumulados desde as 0h.
De momento, chuva fraca, vento fraco de SO e 16ºC.


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2010 às 17:26)

Chove fortíssimo por Coimbra a estrada parece um rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 17:26)

Lightning disse:


> O pluviómetro teima em não registar chuva. 0,0 milímetros acumulados após uma chuvada muito intensa (que começou por volta das 15:20h, já há um bom bocado).
> 
> Estimo a olho que tenham caído por volta de uns 20 a 25 mm desde as 15:30h.
> 
> ...



Afinal sempre se confirma o problema... Vai na volta, uma gaivota resolveu sentar-se nele para contemplar a chuva...
Quanto à chuva diária, estimo, com os dados das estações do Seixal, Almada e Cova da Piedade, que tenham caído para já cerca de 30mm, e vamos ver até onde vai...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 17:27)

Boa tarde, agora fez uma pequena pausa mas daqui a pouco deve entrar um conjunto de células potentes que se estão a desenvolver .... e que estão rumando em direcção a Setubal e Provavelmente Vale do Tejo .... !!
Para aqui veremos mas antes da 20h ainda não deve cair nada !!


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2010 às 17:28)

Chove intensamente em Almada neste momento, mas o vento abrandou bastante. Depois duma trégua de meia-hora, voltou a chover com força. A temperatura desceu consideravelmente - de quase 21 para 17ºC - e resta agora saber se haverá ou não segundo acto.


----------



## pmtoliveira (8 Out 2010 às 17:30)

E pode-se ver o que a temperatura desceu na altura da frente passar por Lisboa:


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 17:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Afinal...
> Quanto à chuva diária, estimo, com os dados das estações do Seixal, Almada e Cova da Piedade, que tenham caído para já cerca de 30mm, e vamos ver até onde vai...



Sim, devo-te um pedido de desculpas pela minha teimosia. 

O que vou fazer é, assim que o pluviómetro estiver arranjado, deitar-lhe água até ficar com um valor de precipitação (falsa) acumulada equivalente ao total que vai registar-se até às 0 horas de Segunda-feira, e mais uns milímetros pelas outras ocasiões que foram perdidas... 

Volta a chover de momento, mas fraco. Esqueci-me de referir há pouco que a temperatura também aqui caiu a pique a partir das 15:45h, mas voltou gradualmente a subir.


----------



## lismen (8 Out 2010 às 17:48)

E impressão minha ou vem mais animação para esta zona

*Dados actuais

Temp 17ºC
Humidade 100%
Vento S 13km h
Pressão 1003 hpa *

Abraço


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2010 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde ...
Acumulei desde as 00:00 horas 42mm !!
Continua a chover e umas ricas células vem


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 17:52)

Se a imagem do Satélite não for enganadora e realmente for o que mostra eu diria que entre as 18h15 e as 19h15, vão haver chuvas torrenciais entre a costa de sines e Lisboa, pois estão em formação poderosas células convectivas e com forte ingrediente vertical ... que deve trazer chuva forte e trovoada !!
www.sat24.com


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 17:54)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro.

Estou com 16,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Acumulei até ao momento 20,0 mm e rajada máxima de 88 km/h.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 17:58)

Chegou a parte mais activa à Lousã.

Chuva forte e vento forte.


----------



## Mix (8 Out 2010 às 18:00)

Aqui ja' chove bem desde as 16h.. 

Mas nestes ultimos 30 mim, tem estado a chover torrencialmente e continua acompanhada de muito vento.. 

Trovoada é que ainda nada..


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 18:02)

Aqui, por enquanto, a chuva para e o vento quase não se nota 
Mas vejo que se aproximam umas células, que quase de certeza, vão trazer o mesmo que o início da tarde: chuva muito forte, vento igualmente e alguma trovoada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 18:04)

Por aqui ainda continua a chover moderado, e á pouco ouvi um trovão ao longe.


----------



## adiabático (8 Out 2010 às 18:10)

fog disse:


> Devido à trovoada o Instituto Superior Técnico está sem energia eléctrica!



Um raio deve ter posto o tokamac a funcionar


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2010 às 18:14)

Bemm que dia está a ser aqui, na minha escola quando a frente passou deu-se um raio e um estrondooo a apenas ums 300 m

Mas para saber aquelas células não vão passar ao lado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 18:32)

Neste momento chove forte novamente


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 18:48)

A minha mãe acaba de me dizer que em Alfragide (Jumbo de Alfragide), a trovoada foi muito forte, e os relâmpagos, segundo ela, "até tinha que fechar os olhos". 
Por aqui, começa a pingar...como disseram mais acima: "next round".

EDIT: A cor que se destaca nos meus cortinados é o amarelo...isto promete.


----------



## GTi (8 Out 2010 às 18:49)

E agora apareceu aqui o sol... lol


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2010 às 18:55)

De-repente o nevoeiro desapareçeu e o céu agora apresenta uma cor amarela e vão caindo gotar enormes

Aí vem a 2nd round e ainda bem já que na outra tive na saula de aula


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Out 2010 às 18:55)

O céu esta tao carregado.... meu deus!!! Paulinha descarrega por aqui por favor!!
So visto a cor do ceu... amarelo


----------



## ALV72 (8 Out 2010 às 18:55)

Aqui por Coimbra nada de especial, só uma chuvada forte á cerca de 1 hora, e ouvi um trovão mais nada.
Agora o céu está com um tom amarelo espectacular e chove fraco.

Joao


----------



## JAlves (8 Out 2010 às 18:56)

Aqui por Odivelas o céu está a prometer!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2010 às 18:58)

Muito amarelo o céu está, promete !


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Out 2010 às 18:59)

JAlves disse:


> Aqui por Odivelas o céu está a prometer!



Tas perto e tambem deves tar como eu...


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Out 2010 às 18:59)

Aqui o tom que predomina também é o amarelo, e a SW a célula que está a crescer parece prometer!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 19:00)

*Turistas retirados da Torre de Belém e inundação no Banco de Portugal*



> O mau tempo obrigou hoje à retirada de 21 turistas da Torre de Belém e provocou uma inundação nas caves do Banco de Portugal.
> 
> Os Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa receberam a informação, por volta das 16h, de que duas dezenas de turistas tinham ficado retidas no interior da Torre devido à «subida repentina» da maré.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 19:01)

Sim senhor, a chuva ainda cai forte por aqui, bela paula, e eu a pensar que não ia ser assim.


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Por aqui, _suspense_


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 19:04)

Sigam o detector do Tempoemcorroios, a segunda frente já regista descargas.


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 19:04)

Continua a chover em Abrantes, apesar de nunca ser muito forte ele não para.

Já acumulou 25.2ºC

16.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Céu muito amarelo, parece que alguém anda a vomitar lá em cima 

Estou com 16,9ºC e não chove e 1002,7 hpa.


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 19:06)

Céu agora com tons de vermelho à mistura...deve ser do efeito das luzes dos candeeiros da rua.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2010 às 19:07)

No litoral a norte de Lisboa tb já terminou agora é a vez de chover a sul !!


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 19:09)

Este amarelo torrado / creme também me está a afectar.

A chuva regressou embora ainda seja fraca.


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Não me lembro de ver um céu tão carregado como o de agora...
Sendo assim, não deve demorar muito a começar a festa por aqui.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Bem estamos a 8 de Outubro e o Seguimento Litoral Centro já vai com 47 páginas.

o que uma chuva faz...

céu bastante carregado


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2010 às 19:14)

Começou a chover  com pingas enormes


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 19:15)

Chuva a ganhar intensidade...vento igualmente.
Trovoada ainda não.


----------



## rcjla (8 Out 2010 às 19:16)

31,2mm acumulados.

agora 17,3ºC e tempo calmo.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2010 às 19:16)

Por aqui também começa a chover e 17ºC !!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2010 às 19:16)

Registei, às 16:39, *97,5 km/h*. Ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos 100.

A temperatura teve uma grande queda, depois das 15:40, atingindo os *16,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,3ºC e vento de SSO (202º).

*31,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Out 2010 às 19:16)

Ainda temos hipotese de ver trovoada por Lisboa?


----------



## F_R (8 Out 2010 às 19:19)

Agora sim vai chovendo bem, a rua já parece um ribeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 19:29)

Jodamensil disse:


> Ainda temos hipotese de ver trovoada por Lisboa?



É a lotaria do costume, tanto poderão ocorrer como não ocorrer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 19:31)

Espectáculo, acumulados desta chuva de agora foi de 17,1mm, hoje o acumulado vai em 28,8mm, por agora ainda chove mas já é fraco.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Terminou por aqui e o resultado foram 27,9mm.

Não espero muito mais nas horas seguintes.


----------



## NfrG (8 Out 2010 às 19:52)

Por aqui, nada de nada.


----------



## Lightning (8 Out 2010 às 19:53)

Segundo os relatos que me chegaram de pessoas de família / conhecidas, hoje aqui em Corroios registaram-se (como eu já tinha referido há pouco) inundações, sobretudo em Santa Marta e na Estrada Nacional 10. Na Estrada Nacional, várias pessoas ficaram presas dentro dos carros, com a água a subir, incluindo uma pessoa minha conhecida. Tiveram que chamar reboques para resgatar os carros.

Outra pessoa contou-me também que, a caminho da Charneca da Caparica, em trabalho, encontrou muitas ambulâncias e reboques, pelo que bombeiros não pararam de responder durante horas a muitos pedidos de ajuda.

Decidi lançar o aviso vermelho de inundação para as 5 localidades que considero mais problemáticas, que vou manter até à passagem da 2ª frente, pois o solo já está um pouco saturado, fará agora com a precipitação (que se espera ser forte) que ainda vem a caminho. Todas as outras localidades de Corroios estão em alerta laranja. 

Os avisos vermelhos corresponderam exactamente às zonas mais problemáticas e onde se verificaram as situações mais complicadas (tirando a situação da Charneca da Caparica, claro).

O Projecto SPAICO tem estado a revelar-se bastante útil neste tipo de eventos, pelo que partilho agora convosco a minha alegria de ter feito um bom "trabalho" e ter alertado as pessoas devidamente. 

Prevê-se ainda uma situação que poderá também ser problemática, até por volta das 0 horas do dia 9. Não tive oportunidade de registar em fotografia e vídeo estas inundações e problemas, mas daqui mais a bocado com a passagem da segunda frente saio de casa em busca de uma boa reportagem.


----------



## usoldier (8 Out 2010 às 20:28)

Aqui já parou de chover a um bom bocado


----------



## DRC (8 Out 2010 às 20:33)

Alguém me sabe dizer como vai estar o tempo ao longo desta noite/madrugada aqui pela zona de Lisboa?


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Out 2010 às 20:40)

boa noite 

Pela manhã, alguns aguaceiros de variada intensidade no entanto o destaque foi para o vento que se mostrou geralmente forte; ao início da tarde as condições intensificaram-se com períodos de chuva forte e o vento sem dar tréguas, um dos resultados da carga eléctrica que toda esta onda instável provocou, apesar de muito breve, verificou-se com um enorme relâmpago o qual provocou um som bastante forte, devido a alguma distância onde me encontrava penso que o mesmo tenha ocorrido sobre a cidade de Loures e eram precisamente 15H10h.
Com toda a precipitação ocorrida sobretudo pela tarde, bem que podia ter levado a que alguns locais inevitáveis ficassem inundados, sorte foi que ainda há muitas árvores que mantém boa parte das suas folhas e isso impediu que servissem de autênticos tampões nas sarjetas.

De momento tudo calmo, quase não há vento e está apenas a chuviscar; curioso que tenho a temperatura mais alta das redondezas! 

*Valores actuais*: 20.0ºC - 92% hr


----------



## squidward (8 Out 2010 às 20:41)

dia de chuva por vezes intensa, e algum vento forte a mistura....mas aquilo que queria (Trovoadas)...ZEROOOO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Out 2010 às 20:50)

E vão mais 3,5mm, que acabaram de cair á pouco, o que perfaz um total de 32,3mm desde a meia noite


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2010 às 21:07)

Aqui já chove intensamente á meia hora e pareçe ser toda a noite.


----------



## Microburst (8 Out 2010 às 21:09)

Eu sei que fica muito mal aquilo que vou dizer, mas foi só isto para a região da Grande Lisboa? Quero o meu dinheiro de volta. 

Agora mais a sério, aguaceiros aqui por Almada a espaços com vento moderado. Apenas mais uma noite de Outono, ao que parece.


----------



## kikofra (8 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Onde e que anda a chuva? 16mm desde a meia noite??


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 21:21)

Chove moderadamente por aqui.

Estou com 17,2ºC e vento fraco.

24,6 mm.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2010 às 21:22)

Cai bem agora.
Mais 4mm nos últimos minutos.
Vou com 28mm acumulados.
Vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (8 Out 2010 às 21:23)

Chove intensamente neste momento com pingas muito grossas.


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2010 às 21:23)

Em Paço de Arcos,chove,e chove... 45 minutos de chuva moderada ou forte.
No Campo Grande,tarde de trovoada e chuva moderada.


----------



## pmtoliveira (8 Out 2010 às 21:36)

Em Cascais já chove há cerca de hora e meia sem parar.


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2010 às 21:37)

meteo disse:


> Em Paço de Arcos,chove,e chove... 45 minutos de chuva moderada ou forte.



Yep, chuva moderada, ocasionalmente forte também aqui em Oeiras, e "pegada". Não para de chover generosamente.
A estação na parede já acumulou mais 10mm neste bocado, em que uma faixa estreita de chuva resolveu quase estagnar aqui!


----------



## ct5iul (8 Out 2010 às 21:37)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.3ºC 21:35
Pressão: 1004.9Hpa 21:35
Intensidade do Vento: 7.9 km/h 21:35
Escala de Beaufort: 2
Direcção do Vento:SE
Rajada Max: 68.1km/h 14:21
Temperatura do vento: 16.5ºC 21:35
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.7ºC 21:35
Humidade Relativa: 91% 
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 4.2 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 48.2mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:35
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva moderada, por vezes forte 

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## DRC (8 Out 2010 às 21:44)

Para se ver o bom trabalho do poder local: Hoje a Junta de Freguesia daqui da cidade esteve a podar algumas árvores, mas deixaram muitos ramos e folhas no chão que com esta chuva moderada/forte que se faz sentir agora estão a entupir as sarjetas e a provocar grandes lençóis de água.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Out 2010 às 21:47)

Chove forte aqui em Lisboa.

Acham que podemos ter animação para a noite??

pelo que o sat24 diz não me parece, mas pronto...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Por aqui, após um período ainda longo de acalmia, lá voltou a chuva, embora fraca...
Aqui ficam algumas fotos de hoje à tarde, com as inundações e pôr do sol...


----------



## rcjla (8 Out 2010 às 22:49)

Mira-Sintra: *47,0mm* 

Rajada máxima:*98,1km/h.*

Hr Max: 92%
Hr min: 90%

Agora 15,9ºC e o vento parou.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2010 às 22:50)

E lá vai ela caindo certinha, embora não com muita intensidade... sempre dá para juntar mais uns mm's à conta...
Nota-se também uma clara acalmia do vento.
Sigo com 17.1ºC, 90%HR, 1005hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.1ºC (actual)
22.3ºC.
Precipitação estimada: 37mm and counting...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2010 às 23:06)

Sigo com 45mm e está pegada.
Será que chego aos 50 ?   
A Moita ultrapassou mesmo os 50 ...
Continua a chover e 16.8ºC.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Out 2010 às 23:07)

Boas

De Paula para Paula (estou a adorar isto) o balanço a esta hora é :

Vento : Continua a soprar mas bem mais fraco - moderado
Chuva : Após uma pausa de 2 horas + ou - já dá sinal de si e o penico do meu vizinho já contabiliza 54,2mm  Nada mau... 

Pressão a subir e temperatura a baixar tudo nos conformes 

Estragos : Alguns vidros partidos nos armazéns... pequenas inundações... 1 caleira que cedeu á força do vento...  Nada de grave felizmente!

Vamos ver o que a minha amiguinha nós vai ainda oferecer... com TRANQUILIDADE  ...(3-1) ... Não me posso queixar muito desta 6ª Feira


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 23:10)

E chove e chove e chove  

Estou com 15,1ºC e 29,6 mm.

Vento fraco/moderado de W.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Boas

Em Setúbal quando acabou por chover mais foi de madrugada onde acumulei só em 4 horas 55mm...

Total de precipitação até agora de *73,4mm* e o rain rate máximo foi de *202,2mm/h (04:05)*

Rajada máxima de 60km/h se bem que cá em baixo na varanda registei 81,7km/h


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2010 às 23:22)

E chove chove e chove á umas 2 horas com intensidadee está um pouco.

Ainda abocado choveu torrencialmente durante 10 minutos


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2010 às 23:26)

Estou com 14,4ºC 

30,0 mm e 1003,9hpa.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Out 2010 às 23:37)

Quase a acabar o dia.

*Actuais:*

Temperatura: *14.9 °C* 
Ponto de orvalho: *13.8 °C* 
Pressão: *1005.0hPa* 
Direcção: *OESTE* 
Vento: *3.2km/h* 
Rajada: *8.0km/h* 
Húmidade: *93%* 
Precipitação: *42,2 mm*


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2010 às 23:50)

Em Miranda do Corvo já começa a chuviscar.

Parece que o "2º Round" vai chegar mais cedo do que pensava.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







A precipitação final, como é descrito no quadro, ficou-se pelos *49mm*.

---

Por agora sigo com 14,5ºC e vento a 14,1 km/h de Oeste.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Out 2010 às 00:06)

Boa noite 
O acumulado de precipitação de ontem 34.8mm.
Por agora chove forte. A ver o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## NunoBrito (9 Out 2010 às 00:07)

Termino o dia de hoje, na companhia da " Paula " com os seguintes dados:

*Actuais:*
Temperatura: *15.0 °C* 
Ponto de orvalho: *13.7 °C* 
Pressão: *1005.0hPa* 
Direcção: *OES-NOROESTE *
Vento: *3.2km/h* 
Rajada: *3.2km/h* 
Húmidade: *92%* 
Precipitação: *42,4mm*

*Extremos: *
Temperatura máxima: *19.9 °C* 
Temperatuira minima: *14.9 °C* 
Rajada máxima: *40.2km/h*
Pressão máxima: *1008.0hPa  *
Pressão minima: *1001.9hPa  *
Húmidade máxima: *98%* 
Húmidade minima: *92%*


----------



## bisnaga33 (9 Out 2010 às 00:15)

Boas noites ao forum,o que podemos contar esta noite por  lisboa alguma animação


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Precipitação - 31,2 mm


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Out 2010 às 00:39)

Peniche Maré vazia​






Peniche maré cheia​


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 00:39)

Olá 

A temperatura desceu e verificou-se uma mínima antes das 00H00 um pouco inferior à do momento. Sem precipitação por agora se bem que nas últimas 2 horas ela surgiu um pouco intensa e o vento apresenta-se fraco de WSW.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 22.7ºC - 94% hr
mínimos: 15.4ºC - 80% hr

*Valores actuais*: 16.3ºC - 91% hr


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 01:16)

A temperatura por aqui também desceu, mas estagnou por agora nos 17ºC.

Caiu à pouco um aguaceiro fraco.

1004 hPa e vento fraco, uma calmaria estranha.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 01:19)

Boas
Aqui está uma noite calma apenas 0,2mm depois da meia noite e a temperatura é de 15,3ºC...


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 01:25)

Ontem no cabo espichel:


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 01:48)

Pelo que parece aproxima-se mais um monte de nebulosidade vinda do oceano, mas penso que sejam só nuvens altas..

engano me ?


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2010 às 02:12)

Boas por aqui 8,7mm desde as 00:00


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 03:01)

A noite decorre com ocasionais períodos de chuva de intensidade variável, por agora apresenta-se fraca e vento fraco de SW.

*Valores actuais*: 16.6ºC - 91% hr


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 03:05)

Fotos muito boas, Miguel! 

Por aqui segue a chuva fraca.
2mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Ontem acumulei 37mm.


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 05:35)

E já lá vão 15,0mm hoje.

A temperatura desceu para os 12,3ºC.


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Ontem por volta das 20:30, começou a chover, por vezes forte. Penso que trovoada não houve.
Por agora, céu praticamente limpo, e até custa a acreditar que estamos em alerta amarelo a partir das 12h com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2010 às 09:31)

E aí vem a primeira célula a caminho e muitas outras se seguem. Em meia-hora já chegou à costa.


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2010 às 09:37)

Boas , por aqui precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite 20mm


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 10:21)

Ontem acumulei perto dos 49mm, estava quase os 50 ...
Agora sigo céu pouco nublado e 2mm acumulados desde a meia noite ...
Mas hoje o dia vai ser assim mesmo, de trovoadas e céu pouco nublado


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 14,9ºC

Precipitação acumulada hoje de 5,0mm

Agora sol e um aguaceiro a caminho a vir do mar e tem muito bom aspecto!! 

20,4ºC, 66%, 1007,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,3ºC*, nesta madrugada em que acumulei *6,3mm*.

Por agora sigo com 16,9ºC e humidade nos 85%.

Vento a 16,2 km/h de Sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2010 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

Por aqui esta madrugada choveu 2,8mm, por agora o céu está nublado com abertas.

Como é possivel só santarém é que não está sob aviso amarelo


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 11:09)

Por aqui a primeira céula e a mais fraca que vem, talvez, já se faz sentir !
Chove bem e estão 20.5ºC.

PS: 11:11 - Chove bastante !


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2010 às 11:11)

andres disse:


> Por aqui a primeira céula e a mais fraca que vem, talvez, já se faz sentir !
> Chove bem e estão 20.5ºC.



Este primeira passou a norte daqui. Deve acertar em cheio por aí. Venham mais


----------



## Henrique (9 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia.
Hoje é que vai ser um belo dia!
Temp: 16,6ºC
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: 4,2mm
Vento fraco.

Já vejo em aproximação a segunda célula do dia!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 11:16)

Em poucos minutos acumulei 2mm, já vai em 4mm registados e ainda agora é a primeira célula...
Chove bastante e estão 16.1ºC.
Impressionante a queda da Temperatura, estava ainda agora 20ºC :O


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 11:19)

Que bela maneira de acordar! 

Tive a sorte de levar com a pequena célula em cima, que valente chuvada e ventania, o dia hoje promete com o batalhão de células que vem do mar.

Tive a mínima mais baixa desde que resido aqui, *15,2ºC*.

Sigo com 18,2ºC e 1007 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 11:23)

Promete Pois 






------------------
Agora a chuva continua, embora em modo fraco e 4mm acumulados. ..


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Out 2010 às 11:37)

preparem se! Células a caminho! 

Vamos ver se aguentam até cá ou se formará mais algumas ao chegarem a costa!
Aquela mancha nublosa parece bastante instavel! 

http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=-20&yas=400


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## Pirata (9 Out 2010 às 12:16)

Bhaa sao sempre os espanhois que ficam com o fogo de artificio todo... Sorte madrasta ai em Portugal.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Ai vem a primeira animação do dia  está quase a chegar aqui... 20,5ºC, 66% e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 12:29)

Por aqui já chove, embora não acumule.
19.8ºC.
PS: 12:31 - Chove com alguma intensidade !


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Acordei com céu limpo, que rapidamente foi preenchido com várias nuvens, destacando-se obviamente, bastantes _cumulus_.
Com estas previsões todas, o que nos espera o dia de hoje?


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 12:40)

NfrG disse:


> Acordei com céu limpo, que rapidamente foi preenchido com várias nuvens, destacando-se obviamente, bastantes _cumulus_.
> Com estas previsões todas, o que nos espera o dia de hoje?



As células vêm aí o que promete ser uma tarde animada...
As trovoadas é uma questão de lotaria


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 12:42)

Está a chegar, está muito negro para Oeste, com um tom azulado.

Não chove com 21,1ºC e vento fraco.


*EDIT:*

Está assim para Oeste:


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 12:55)

Obrigado andres.
Realmente, isto da trovoada tem muito que se lhe diga.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 12:57)

Bem, que aspecto ameaçador que tem:







Vem ai uma boa dose..


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 12:59)

JFPT disse:


> Bem, que aspecto ameaçador que tem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mesmo, a tua imagem diz tudo, está igual aqui ...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 13:02)

Está a aproximar-se e o vento aumenta, veremos o que traz! 

20,9ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 13:05)

Começa a chover fraco e a temperatura já desceu para os 19,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 13:05)

Em Odivelas, a noite rendeu 8mm.

Agora, céu encoberto pelos restos da célula que está na margem sul, e alguns chuviscos.
Temperatura nos 17ºC e vento moderado de SO.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 13:08)

Chuva forte e subitamente rajadas de vento também muito fortes, a temperatura caiu rapidamente para os 19,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 13:09)

Bem aqui vou com 6,0mm e  a temperatura deu um tombo com o aguaceiro agora 17,3ºC... Ouvi dois trovoes de uma célula a Este de Setúbal


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 13:12)

Isto hoje só dá Margem Sul. Já é o segundo aguaceiro que parece vir nesta direcção mas depois passa na outra margem.
As condições actuais são: 18.9ºC de temperatura e céu muito nublado com "cortinas" de chuva sobre o Tejo e na Margem Sul.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 13:15)

A temperatura desceu igualmente para os 17,8ºC após este aguaceiro forte.

Já está a passar, venha a próxima!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Chove bastante, acumulei mais 1mm, vai nos 5mm.
A temperatura está nos 13.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 13:26)

Por aqui amanheceu com céu limpo, neste momento poucas nuvens.

Estou com 16,4ºC, os aguaceiros renderam até ao momento 7,0 mm (tudo durante a madrugada).

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 13:28)

*Mau tempo: 702 inundações e 219 quedas de árvores*



> Portugal contou com 1154 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, entre a meia-noite de sexta-feira e as 12h30 deste sábado.
> 
> Segundo a Protecção Civil, registaram-se 1154 ocorrências, das quais se destacam 702 inundações e 219 quedas de árvores.
> 
> ...



Em resumo.


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 13:38)

E segundo a Protecção Civil, previsão de aguaceiros local e pontualmente forte por vezes acompanhados de trovoada, só nas regiões Sul.


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2010 às 13:47)

Boas , por aqui vai caindo umas grandes cargas de agua e alguma trovoada


----------



## thunderboy (9 Out 2010 às 13:57)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui vai caindo umas grandes cargas de agua e alguma trovoada


Bastante escuro o céu para esses lados


----------



## kikofra (9 Out 2010 às 14:01)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## kikofra (9 Out 2010 às 14:05)

kikofra disse:


> Trovoada!!!!



Quer dizer trovazito


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 14:07)

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cumulus, e 18,8ºC.

Humidade nos 73% e vento a 13,3 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 14:25)

O total de precipitação da "2º ronda" da Paula foi de 19,3mm.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco/moderado e uns agradáveis 20,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2010 às 14:54)

O dia de ontem terminou com 49,6 mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 15:01)

O céu está a enegrecer e poderá estar para breve uns aguaceiros.


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 15:09)

Por aqui pode dizer-se que esta tarde está a ser um grande fiasco, nem sequer há formações de jeito, apenas nuvens altas e _cumulus_ desinteressantes.


----------



## squidward (9 Out 2010 às 15:15)

DRC disse:


> Por aqui pode dizer-se que esta tarde está a ser um grande fiasco, nem sequer há formações de jeito, apenas nuvens altas e _cumulus_ desinteressantes.



Já somos 2 infelizmente
Até agora Trovoadas desta "Paula" por aqui = ZERO

Ainda deposito algumas (muito poucas) esperanças para as próximas horas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2010 às 15:15)

Boa Tarde

Hoje por volta do meio-dia e meia caiu uma pequena trovoada em coruche, a chuva era torrencial, as ruas depressa ficaram cheias de água, chego ao couço essa mesma célula acumulou em pouco tempo 3mm, á pouco veio mais uma célula que acumulou 3,8mm, está a ser uma grande dia, espero que venha para ai mais.


----------



## Rainy (9 Out 2010 às 15:23)

Aqui está muito calmo não há nenhum aguaçeiro á vista

Quando é que podera passar uma linha de instabilidade por aqui??


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 15:27)

_Até ao lavar dos cestos ainda é vindima_, logo poderá trovejar até ao final do dia/madrugada.

Estou com 18,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2010 às 15:36)

As chances agora estão mais baixas, está menos favorável a atmosfera em toda a zona a Oeste do litoral Centro (de onde vem a acção):






A partir do final da tarde estará mais favorável a convecção profunda a vir do mar e logo a trovoadas:






Mas obviamente é lotaria, e não serão à partida trovoadas muito intensas e generalizadas, mas sim mais localizadas.. 



_PS: Amanhã ainda estará mais favorável penso eu!_


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 15:38)

Acabou de cair aqui um aguaceiro moderado/forte.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 15:38)

Aqui tudo calmo mas não estou desesperado porque sei que o melhor é mais para o fim da tarde e noite e é de noite que se quer na verdade  

19,9ºC,71%Hr, 1005,7hPa, 6,0mm e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2010 às 15:44)

Deixo aqui uma foto como estava uma das ruas em Coruche:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2010 às 15:45)

Boa tarde!
Noite de chuva e manhã com aguaceiros bem fortes perfazem para o dia cerca de 11mm... nada mau...
A conta de ontem ficou em 42mm...
De momento, brilha o sol, com a temperatura nos 21ºC, 57%HR, 1007hpa, e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2010 às 15:57)

rozzo disse:


> As chances agora estão mais baixas, está menos favorável a atmosfera em toda a zona a Oeste do litoral Centro (de onde vem a acção):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não percebi, o vermelho e o azul querem dizer o quê?


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2010 às 16:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não percebi, o vermelho e o azul querem dizer o quê?



*Vermelho* é vorticidade positiva (movimento ciclónico)

*Azul* é vorticidade negativa (movimento anticiclónico)

Portanto, queremos vermelhos! 

É só um dos muitos "ingredientes", só por si não chega, pois podem haver trovoadas nos azuis, e não haver nos vermelhos.

Neste caso, segundos os mapas do Lightning Wizard, os outros "ingredientes" estão todos bastante razoáveis, e este mapa penso que ajuda a fazer uma distinção onde as condições estão muito ou pouco favoráveis, ou seja, onde há um "extra" ou um "contra" no forçamento vertical, e portanto na chance de maior animação. E vai batendo bastante certo com as zonas mais animadas este mapa.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 16:22)

Por agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com abertas, sigo com 21,7ºC e 1005 hPa, o vento está fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 16:24)

Forte aguaceiro a caminho de Setúbal, ainda não chove mas não tarda muito a desabar  temperatura de 19,8ºC

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## RMira (9 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Boas,

É verdade já chove bem em Setúbal e ouvi um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Rainy (9 Out 2010 às 16:50)

E aqui nada de nada apenas um bom Sábado
Que até não é mau de todo.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 16:54)

Este aguaceiro rendeu 2,0mm de chuva o que faz um total hoje de 8,0mm...e já ai vem o próximo!! 

16,9ºC, 87%Hr, 1005,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 17:02)

miguel disse:


> Este aguaceiro rendeu 2,0mm de chuva o que faz um total hoje de 8,0mm...e já ai vem o próximo!!
> 
> 16,9ºC, 87%Hr, 1005,5hPa e vento fraco



e trovoada? ouves alguma ?


----------



## StormFairy (9 Out 2010 às 17:08)

miguel disse:


> Forte aguaceiro a caminho de Setúbal, ainda não chove mas não tarda muito a desabar  temperatura de 19,8ºC
> 
> Em tempo real:
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



E que belo arco-iris eu observo deste lado...


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2010 às 17:10)

O aguaceiro que acabou de passar sobre Setúbal, e aqui descrito por muitos colegas, visto de Almada. 







09/10/2010 - 16h55


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Out 2010 às 17:16)

Boa foto vizinho!

Está ameno, 19.3ºC. Até ao momento já caíram 4 mm, é de prever que aumente um pouco mais até logo mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 17:22)

Aqui céu negro, muito negro .
Estão 18.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 17:24)

Tenho uma trovoada a Sul de Setúbal já ouvi vários trovoes e continuo a ouvir!

8,2mm e 16,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 17:24)

Por aqui está-se a aproximar uma célula, tenho virga a SW.

Estou com 18,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 17:26)

Também vejo a célula a passar a Sudoeste, mas trovoada não oiço, está tudo muito calmo..

A temperatura vai descendo estando actualmente nos 20,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 17:27)

boa tarde 

Desde esta manhã que o cenário é de Céu nublado por Cumulus mais ou menos dispersos e boa parte do tipo Congestus, contudo com algumas abertas.
Quanto a precipitação penso que não ocorreu.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento atingiu os *15.1ºC* face a uma máxima já obtida de *20.1ºC*.
*
Actuais*: 18.9ºC - 61% hr

... boa foto *Microburst*


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Chove moderadamente, sem trovoadas.


----------



## RMira (9 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Tá a aproximar uma célula bem escura de Setúbal.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Está a escurecer e a aproximar-se, veremos o que traz.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Observando a Oeste, reparei que de passagem na zona a norte de Sintra que está o que mais parece uma célula de médias dimensões e dirige-se para norte.
É visível daqui o seu topo.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 17:40)

JFPT disse:


> Está a escurecer e a aproximar-se, veremos o que traz.



Aqui chove bastante e o céu continua negro...
As células que vêm para cá já têm descargas ...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 17:42)

Engraçada toda a fragmentação das nuvens. Parece um _puzzle_ que se desfez.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 17:42)

Há bastantes cortinas de chuva para Sudoeste, deve estar a descarregar bem a Sul e Sudoeste, embora que aqui ainda nada.. Apenas o vento está a aumentar e a temperatura a diminuir estando nos 20,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 17:43)

A célula passou a Este de Setúbal mas só teve actividade eléctrica enquanto estava a SE depois deixei de ouvir, deu para umas fotos que logo posto...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 17:52)

Eis que começa a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Já consigo ouvir de novo a trovoada...

17,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 18:05)

Por aqui tem estado a chover, mas só ainda rendeu 0,2 mm, nada de trovoada.

17,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 18:06)

Lousano disse:


> O céu está a enegrecer e poderá estar para breve uns aguaceiros.



O resultado foi um bom aguaceiro em Miranda do Corvo e nicles na Lousã.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:07)

Continua a chover moderadamente, já se nota rápida acumulação de água na rua e terrenos, a temperatura já desceu para os 18,5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 18:08)

Por aqui começou agora a pingar, o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade vindo de SSW.

actuais: 18.4ºC - 69% hr


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Máxima de *19,7ºC*.

Agora, grandes Congestus aproximam-se. 17,8ºC e 73%.

Vento a 19,1 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Por instantes caiu uma valente chuvada, mas logo parou, chove fraco e o vento também parou.

18ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 18:18)

miguel disse:


> Já consigo ouvir de novo a trovoada...
> 
> 17,3ºC



Miguel, podes me dizer a direçao exacta dessa celula?
Se vem para a margem sul ou fica apenas por Setubal?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 18:20)

Por aqui está assim. Chove bem, e já trovejou


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 18:22)

Já troveja.

17,5ºC e 76%. Chove fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 18:22)

Acabei de ter 109 km/h


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Não chove, não há vento, o céu está encoberto e parece que vem mais negridão de SW, e estão 18,1ºC.

A trovoada anda a fugir..


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Acabou de cair uma chuvada brutal, foi algo 

14,9ºC e 12,2 mm.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 18:28)

JFPT disse:


> Não chove, não há vento, o céu está encoberto e parece que vem mais negridão de SW, e estão 18,1ºC.
> 
> A trovoada anda a fugir..



Eu estou a norte de Setubal, la está uma excuridão enorme e eu aqui a ver tudo a passar ao lado...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:31)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu estou a norte de Setubal, la está uma excuridão enorme e eu aqui a ver tudo a passar ao lado...



Para Este está muito negro e consigo ouvir um "roncar" muito distante.

E vai descendo, 18,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 18:32)

JFPT disse:


> Para Este está muito negro e consigo ouvir um "roncar" muito distante.
> 
> E vai descendo, 18,0ºC.



sim, a este de mim está escuro, mas parece que é so água


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:43)

Há registo de descargas da célula a Este:






17,9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 18:44)

JFPT disse:


> Há registo de descargas da célula a Este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na minha zona (margem sul) para haver uma boa trovoada terão de vir células mesmo a Este, a que se formou ha bocado estava a sul


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 18:46)

Um trovão e 3mm neste aguaceiro. 

No vale de Odivelas, pelas cortinas de chuva que se viam daqui, deve ter caído bem mais.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:47)

Até às 5h da manhã nada está perdido, ainda haverão boas formações e quem sabe apanhemos com alguma trovoada.

A temperatura desce bem, 17,7ºC, a pressão está a levar o mesmo caminho tendo descido para os 1003 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 18:48)

JFPT disse:


> Até às 5h da manhã nada está perdido, ainda haverão boas formações e quem sabe apanhemos com alguma trovoada.
> 
> A temperatura desce bem, 17,7ºC, a pressão está a levar o mesmo caminho tendo descido para os 1003 hPa.



Pois, estou na esperança..
mas nao estou a ver praticamente nada a formar se :S

PORCARIA DE NORTADA!


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2010 às 18:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pois, estou na esperança..
> mas nao estou a ver praticamente nada a formar se :S
> 
> PORCARIA DE NORTADA!



Calma pah! As trovoadas andam aí e a parte mais instável está a chegar!

E o refilar com a Nortada a matar trovoadas é no Verão, não só agora não tem nada a ver, como nem há Nortada!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Out 2010 às 18:53)

rozzo disse:


> Calma pah! As trovoadas andam aí e a parte mais instável está a chegar!
> 
> E o refilar com a Nortada a matar trovoadas é no Verão, não só agora não tem nada a ver, como nem há Nortada!



Exacto, e já se forma um pontinho na direcção de Almada/Montijo, veremos se cresce e veremos o que esta parte mais instável nos reservou!


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 18:53)

rozzo disse:


> Calma pah! As trovoadas andam aí e a parte mais instável está a chegar!
> 
> E o refilar com a Nortada a matar trovoadas é no Verão, não só agora não tem nada a ver, como nem há Nortada!



olha para o mapa de DE's da AEMET, descargas a sul, descargas a norte e na margem sul nada... alem disso nao vejo sinal delas a Este daqui..


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2010 às 18:56)

Trovoadapower disse:


> olha para o mapa de DE's da AEMET, descargas a sul, descargas a norte e na margem sul nada... alem disso nao vejo sinal delas a Este daqui..



Não olhes para Este, olha para o satélite, para W/SW, donde elas vêm. Nestas coisas é estar a acompanhar o satélite e radar, e perceber o movimento.


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 19:00)

Por volta das 18:25, trovejou uma vez, e chuva torrencial durante 10min.
Por agora não chove, mas cheira-me que ainda não acabou.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 19:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabei de ter 109 km/h



Os vídeos tão uma porcaria mas aquilo que passou aqui não foi pra brincadeiras. Eu não conseguia fazer nada, pois abria a janela e entrava-me a água toda pra divisão, para além de que me molhava a máquina toda. Aqui ficam.





Após todo o temporal. Arco-íris duplo.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Mário, dizer que estão uma porcaria é muito relativo, foi o possível diante das condições mas percebe-se muito bem a dimensão do momento. 

Por aqui mais parece que passou tudo ao lado, possivelmente mais junto à costa a avaliar pelos tons bem cinzentos dos Cumulus que aliás ainda se passeiam rumo a NNE.

actuais: 16.3ºC - 74% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2010 às 19:22)

Bela chuvada mário, por aqui agora está a cair um aguaceiro


----------



## usoldier (9 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Boas por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Estava numa garraiada aqui na Póvoa quando de repente começaram a cair pingas enormes e os 25 minutos seguintes foram de chuva torrencial e trovoada relativamente próxima. De salientar que em cerca de meia-hora registei mais ou menos 12mm com rajadas de vento intensas. Neste momento ainda chove mas de forma muito mais fraca.


----------



## F_R (9 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Hoje em Abrantes já acumulou mais 16.8 mm

A temperatura está a descer bem, vai já nos 14.8ºC


----------



## Microburst (9 Out 2010 às 20:00)

Mesmo algo difuso através da cortina de água dos aguaceiros que se abatem neste momento um pouco por toda a margem sul, dá para ver aqui de Almada que há bastantes relâmpagos a SE de Sesimbra, se não estou enganado. 

Por aqui só mesmo chuva, vento e frio, nada de trovoada para já.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2010 às 20:02)

Por aqui vai caindo mais um aguaceiro e já vi dois relâmpagos!


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 20:13)

Vai passar outra trovoada a Sul de Setúbal e depois interior de Setúbal já é ai a terceira ou quarta hoje  azar 

17,3ºC


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 20:24)

Neste momento chuva de novo forte . Temperatura nos 15ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 20:51)

Alguns claroes ao longe acompanhados de trovoes tbm ao longe...
a margem sul espera alguma animaçao nas proximas horas?


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2010 às 20:57)

Chove moderadamente desde há pouco, vento fraco que parece vir de SE.

*Actuais*: 16.8ºC - 85% hr


----------



## Henrique (9 Out 2010 às 21:06)

Poucos aguaceiros visitaram esta zona durante o dia. Mesmo assim consegui registar dois clarões desta ultima célula.

O possível:

[VIDEO]http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/1189/9102010.mp4[/VIDEO]


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 21:25)

Acabo de assistir a um aguaceiro forte. E que frio que está!


----------



## Aspvl (9 Out 2010 às 21:29)

Flash ao longe


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 21:31)

Aspvl disse:


> Flash ao longe



também os estou a ver
e ja ouvi mais um trovao ao longe


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 21:33)

Chuva torrencial! Parece que está nevoeiro de tanta ser a chuva. 
EDIT 21H36: Já está a acalmar.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Mais um trovao ao longe


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 21:37)

Depois de um bom aguaceiro o dia já contabiliza 22,4mm.

E existe boa probabilidade de ultrapassar o resultado de ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 21:39)

A chuva cai, fortemente, e sigo com *12,6mm* acumulados.

Já assisti a alguns relâmpagos, mas nada de trovões.

14,8ºC e 22,6 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2010 às 21:44)

Trovoada.  

O detector tem estado a acusá-la. Mesmo à minha frente, vêem-se relâmpagos e já se ouvem bem os trovões.

Sigam em Tempoemcorroios.com, aumentei o zoom para terem uma melhor ideia de onde ocorrem as descargas.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 21:51)

Chuva bastante forte. Rain rate de 151,6 mm/hr, 16,8 mm.

Estou com 14,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Por aqui também chove torrencialmente! Mas que grande enchurrada.


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2010 às 21:54)

Por agora parou, mas vendo pelo sat24 a célula aproxima-se vinda do mar.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 21:56)

Caíram 4,0 mm nos últimos 15 minutos.

Pressão nos 1004,9hpa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2010 às 21:59)

E vão 20mm.
Inicio de noite espectacular.
Só é pena as trovoadas andarem longe.

Chuva e vento fraco.
14,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 22:00)

Tenho estado a ver claroes ^^


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2010 às 22:04)

*14,7mm* acumulados, e 14,6ºC de temperatura.

Por agora, tudo calmo, sem chuva e com vento nulo.


----------



## NfrG (9 Out 2010 às 22:06)

Também acalmou.
Chuviscos e 16º.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2010 às 22:08)

Por aqui já não chove há algum tempo, mas quem sabe ainda venha mais qualquer coisa...
Sigo com 16.5ºC, 83%HR, 1007hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.6ºC
21.4ºC
Precipitação: cerca de 13 mm.


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 22:08)

Temperatura nos 14,8ºC e precipitação acumulada desde a meia-noite de *16,5* mm .
Neste momento continua a chover de forma moderada.

*EDIT 22H12:* Chove de novo com grande intensidade!


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2010 às 22:13)

Acalmou e chegou a parar, mas entretanto veio mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2010 às 22:13)

Tenho estado a ver clarões para os lados de lisboa.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 22:13)

Aqui levo até agora 10,6mm e foi o dia todo a ver trovoadas ao lado 

Temperatura mínima de 14,9ºC e máxima de 20,7ºC a rajada máxima foi de 45,1km/h

Agora estão 16,0ºc, 92%Hr, 1005,6hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2010 às 22:15)

Chuvadaaaaa.  

Acompanhada de alguns clarões.


----------



## Aspvl (9 Out 2010 às 22:24)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lousano (9 Out 2010 às 22:27)

miguel disse:


> Aqui levo até agora 10,6mm e foi o dia todo a ver trovoadas ao lado



De facto essa zona parece-me bloqueada a eventos extremos.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Continua a chover. 


Até às 21:00


----------



## DRC (9 Out 2010 às 22:28)

Aqui está a acalmar, caem neste momento apenas algumas pingas mas pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago a Oeste/Sudoeste.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 22:31)

Lousano disse:


> De facto essa zona parece-me bloqueada a eventos extremos.



Hoje foi!! 

Chuva moderada e 11,0mm de chuva...temperatura de 16,1ºC e o vento é fraco


----------



## RMira (9 Out 2010 às 22:38)

miguel disse:


> Hoje foi!!
> 
> Chuva moderada e 11,0mm de chuva...temperatura de 16,1ºC e o vento é fraco



A imagem de radar aponta algo engraçado a caminho.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 22:39)

Quinta do Conde- actualmente chove moderado, tenho estado a ver claroes mas sem grande barulho


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2010 às 22:44)

Chuva moderado e persistente.

Estou com 14,9ºC e vento fraco.

18,4 mm e 1005,8hpa.


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2010 às 22:46)

Noite magnifica de chuva! 

Forte,por vezes torrencial há já bastante tempo. Agora finalmente parece estar a parar.
Na marginal entre Caxias e Cruz Quebrada já praticamente não se andava pela acumulação de água na estrada,com vários centimetros.Só se andava a 5 km/hora.
Era interessante saber rain rate nestas alturas,porque hoje á tarde em Oeiras(jogo ao ar livre ) ou há 20 minutos atrás na marginal a chuva foi incrivel,não se via nada a alguns metros de distância.

De realçar ao fim da tarde em Oeiras na altura do diluvio,3 ou 4 rajadas muito fortes.

O evento tem sido muito bom!


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Chove moderado e já nao veio claroes ha uns largos minutos


----------



## aqpcb (9 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Grande "Carga" que esta agora a cair aqui na Quinta do Anjo o radar não engana....


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 22:51)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento e já vai em 8mm acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Continua a chuva moderada. Chegou, por vezes, a cair forte.

Acumulados 19,8 mm de precipitação até ao momento.


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2010 às 22:59)

Boas , algumas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 23:07)

Acabou de cair um diluvio em Setúbal! a precipitação deu um salto para os 14,8mm e um rain rate máximo de 137,2mm/h 

Temperatura agora de 15,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Continua a chover e vou em 9.5mm acumulados...


----------



## RMira (9 Out 2010 às 23:18)

miguel disse:


> Acabou de cair um diluvio em Setúbal! a precipitação deu um salto para os 14,8mm e um rain rate máximo de 137,2mm/h
> 
> Temperatura agora de 15,8ºC



Avenida do IEFP ALAGADA...tenho muitas fotos...já ponho!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2010 às 23:33)

Chuva moderada e contínua com 22,0 mm de precipitação acumulada.

Temperatura em descida lenta, nos 15,2 ºC.


----------



## RMira (9 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Aqui ficam as fotos do rio do IEFP em Setúbal...em apenas 15 minutos...imagino a rotunda onde esta estrada termina...

http://img337.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=sam0968.jpg


----------



## Rainy (9 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Aqui não tem parado de chover moderadamente a forte desde as 21:55
E chegou a chover torrencialmente durante 8 minutos, completo diluvio, parecia nevoeiro e o barulho.

Agora a chova começa a acalmar e está


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2010 às 23:51)

A minha precipitação ficou nos *15,2mm* e um rain rate máximo de *137,2mm/h (23:02)*

Agora:
15,2ºC
91%Hr
1005,7hPa
15,2mm
vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 21,4 mm

Rajada máxima de 109 km/h (18h22)

Precipitação.






Pressão.






Temperatura.






Vento.











Vídeos


----------



## thunderboy (10 Out 2010 às 00:07)

Boa noite. 
O acumulado de precipitação de ontem foi 8.0mm. 
Por agora segue sem chuva.


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2010 às 00:12)

Por aqui acalmou.
Nao chove, vento fraco e 15,7ºC

O que virá amanha ? ^^


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Out 2010 às 00:13)




----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 00:33)

olá 

A precipitação desde o cair da noite tem ocorrido de forma ocasional e por vezes um pouco mais intensa, de momento não chove e o céu apresenta-se com menos nuvens, nota-se até uma tendência para a formação de nevoeiro.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 20.1ºC - 91% hr
mínimos: 15.1ºC - 52% hr

*Actuais*: 17.7ºC - 87% hr


----------



## bisnaga33 (10 Out 2010 às 00:41)

o que esperar para  esta noite pessoal?


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2010 às 00:51)

bisnaga33 disse:


> o que esperar para  esta noite pessoal?



Penso que nada! Amanha de novo aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovoadas mas menos frequentes que foi no Sábado!

14,8ºC
90%Hr
1005,9hPa
0,0mm
0km/h máximo desde as 00h 5km/h


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2010 às 00:53)

A partir das 20:30H/21H mais ou menos, fiquei sem internet, durante uma hora, não podendo ver o Satélite nem nada, fiquei sem poder ver se viria alguma trovoada ou não, também só choveu com mais força a partir das 22h durante uns 20 minutos, de resto parou e não chove actualmente..

A temperatura está nos 16,6ºC, 1005 hPa e vento fraco.

Não sei se o núcleo da depressão trará alguma actividade que seja suficiente para crescer algo por aqui, não acredito muito..


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2010 às 01:14)

Boas

Por volta das 19:20 caiu uma carga de agua monumental por aqui, na altura até estava num sótão a ajudar a montar uma coisa e comecei a ouvir a chuvada...o barulho mais parecia uma comporta de uma barragem. Pareceu-me também ter caído algum granizo à mistura pois ouvia-se bem pelo meio uns "clicks" a baterem nas janelas das escadas, típico do granizo. pelo meio tambem me pareceu ouvir uns trovões ao longe...mas não tenho a certeza. No fim fui verificar a rua...mais parecia um ribeiro  com agua a correr para baixo. 
Provavelmente devem de ter havido inundações por aqui, pois ainda ouvi os bombeiros de um lado para o outro. 
Preciso de mais animações como estas já serviu para alegrar um pouco mais a coisa eheh.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 01:29)

O nevoeiro que há pouco parecia querer formar-se dissipou-se e o céu parece estar pelo menos por aqui praticamente limpo ou tudo não passa de uma grande abertura na nebulosidade! 

actuais: 16.7ºC - 87% hr


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2010 às 01:37)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 13,8ºC. Este mês tenho já um valor de precipitação acumulada de *110mm*.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas, muitas nuvens mas ainda sem precipitação significativa.
0mm desde as 0h.

Ontem fiquei pelos 27mm.
O total mensal vai em 94mm.


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Começo com céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia , por aqui temperatura actual de 16,5 e precipitação acumulada até ao momento 2,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia ...
Durante a noite choveu moderado, especialmente entre as 00:00 e as 00:30.
Acumulei 0.5mm.
Agora estão muitas nuvens, vamos a ver o que o dia nos reserva ...
--------------
Ontem, acabei por acumular 10mm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 11:43)

Inundações em Sacavém.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/oCOv6dOTtaqmZiwpY60O"]PraÃ§a da RepÃºblica em SacavÃ©m inundada devido Ã*s f - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Inundações na baixa de Sacavém provocam danos em habitações e comércio*



> A baixa de Sacavém ficou inundada este sábado à noite, devido à elevada precipitação e subida do nível das águas do Rio Trancão, tendo provocado prejuízos em habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais.
> 
> SIC



*Chuvas provocam queda da traseira de prédio em Lisboa, duas famílias realojadas*


> As fortes chuvas que este sábado se registaram em Lisboa provocaram a queda da traseira de um prédio no centro da cidade, desalojando duas famílias, disse fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa.
> 
> SIC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2010 às 11:50)

Ontem o dia terminou com 22,8 mm de precipitação e um rain rate máximo de 117,6 mm/h.

14,4 ºC / 20,6 ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Bom dia

Mínima de 13.3ºC

Agora 16.6ºC

Esteve a chover a pouco, mas nada de muito significativo


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 12:10)

Por aqui, aguaceiros, alternando com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 12:15)

Por aqui a tarde iniciasse com céu muito nublado e por vezes aguaceiros fracos.

Estou com 18,9ºC e vento fraco. 0,4 mm e 1004,2hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Meus pais acabaram de reportar, do Centro do Montijo, que está a chover com bastante intensidade.
Aqui na Atalaia, ainda nada ...
20.9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (10 Out 2010 às 12:31)

A temperatura hoje já desceu aos 8,9ºC durante a madrugada.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 19,4ºC.

Não espero a ocorrência de precipitação por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2010 às 13:02)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1,8mm, por agora o céu encontrasse nublado, e apróxima-se outro aguaceiro.

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 23.1ºC

T.Minima: 14.7ºC

PREC: 17,4mm


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2010 às 13:28)

Por aqui também, foi um valente aguaceiro. E nota-se que choveu bem nestes últimos dois dias pois tenho os vidros e o terraço cheios de formigas de asas.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2010 às 13:56)

Bom dia! _(Upa, que já é boa tarde)_ 

Noite fresca, e sem registo de precipitação.

A temperatura mínima foi de *12,6ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 19,4ºC.

Humidade nos 60% e vento a 16,2 km/h de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1004 hPa.


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado.
O que se espera para a tarde?


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2010 às 14:10)

há pouco quando ainda estava na cama parece-me ter ouvido um trovão ao longe, agora fui verificar ao sat24 e de facto passou aqui perto uma pequena célula vinda de Oeste. 
Por agora céu Nublado (com algumas "bigornas" ao longe) e com 18,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2010 às 14:16)

NfrG disse:


> Sigo com céu pouco nublado.
> O que se espera para a tarde?



Espera-se uma tarde interessante, pode ser que tenhamos sorte.
Vamos ver como as células reagem até cá


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 14:21)

Obrigado.
É que ontem por esta hora, as nuvens já estavam a prometer qualquer coisa...
E agora, mais céu limpo que nuvens.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2010 às 14:36)

NfrG disse:


> Obrigado.
> É que ontem por esta hora, as nuvens já estavam a prometer qualquer coisa...
> E agora, mais céu limpo que nuvens.



As células ainda estão muito longe 


http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=ir&type=loop

Promete mais lá para a tarde


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2010 às 14:40)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,4ºC cá em baixo 12,5ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 56%Hr, 1002,9hPa e vento fraco

A animação aqui será mais para o fim da tarde e noite quando o centro da depressão estiver  a passar por aqui


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 14:46)

Ok, é esperar para ver.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2010 às 15:07)

A mínima aqui desceu bem, *13,9ºC*.

Sigo agora com 22,8ºC, 1003 hPa, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 15:57)

A depressão tem-se vindo a aproximar. A pressão encontra-se em 1002,0hpa neste momento.


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2010 às 16:06)

Sempre vem aí o centro da depressão, não vem? O céu está claramente a ficar mais carregado com nuvens vindas de Noroeste, e a temperatura e pressão estão a descer. Temperatura em Almada 20,9ºC, pressão atmosférica 1001,0 hpa, humidade 69%.


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 16:46)

Aqui também está a ficar ameaçador.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2010 às 17:03)

Aqui pinga muito disperso e estão 19.9ºC.


----------



## usoldier (10 Out 2010 às 17:05)

Já Chove


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2010 às 17:08)

Parece que com o núcleo da Depressão aproxima-se uma boa célula, veremos no que dá.

Sigo com 21,8ºC e 1002 hPa, nota-se a descida da pressão.


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 17:26)

21º e cada vez mais, nuvens que sem dúvida vão dar festa.


----------



## GARFEL (10 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Pelas imagens de satélite está a formar-se uma supercelula a noroeste do pais
veremos o que traz e por onde realmente entrará


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Out 2010 às 17:34)

A minha estação está a apitar de temporal á vista, vamos ver ... 
22.1ºC e sol .


----------



## Rainy (10 Out 2010 às 17:44)

A Oeste e Noroeste o céu está escurissimo vem aí festa.

E pareçe-me que a supercelula no centro vai afectar Lx e Setubal, já que o centro vai passar quase em cima de Lix.


----------



## cardu (10 Out 2010 às 17:44)

GARFEL disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite está a formar-se uma supercelula a noroeste do pais
> veremos o que traz e por onde realmente entrará




parece querer entrar por vila franca xira a dentro eh eh!!!!

abraço


----------



## lsalvador (10 Out 2010 às 17:46)

Na webcam do meteocaisdosodre ja se vem as nuvens


----------



## GARFEL (10 Out 2010 às 17:56)

pois
aqui no ribatejo norte tudo indica que só a veremos no horizonte


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2010 às 17:56)

De facto está escuríssimo a Oeste e Noroeste, algo vem para aí de certeza. Já nem consigo ver a Serra de Sintra. Por aqui estão 19,1ºC, pressão nos 999,9 hpa e humidade 79%.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2010 às 17:57)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, já consigo avistar o topo da célula! 

É hoje! 

21,1ºC.


----------



## rozzo (10 Out 2010 às 18:02)

Amigos calma com o entusiasmo, isto não será propriamente uma supercélula.


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2010 às 18:08)

eu como estou num sitio anti-células, já sei que não vem para aqui nada
Pelo sat24 e pela rota que tem vindo a tomar, o centro da depressão (célula incluída) penso que apenas irá rondar a costa portuguesa para os lados de Cascais/Sesimbra.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 18:13)

boa tarde 

A minha estação apresenta uma nuvem muito feia... 
Parece que ela está a encher e bem, (segundo o Sat) ainda boa parte no mar mas muito próxima o que dá uma imagem já muito ameaçadora com um tom cinza escuro indicador que não está para brincadeiras! 

O vento apresenta-se geralmente fraco vindo de Oeste e por agora sem precipitação.

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *20.9ºC* contra uma mínima de *15.0ºC*.

*actuais*: 18.5ºC - 62% hr


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2010 às 18:20)

O céu por aqui:


----------



## Rainy (10 Out 2010 às 18:21)

Não vejo nenhuma cortina de chuva, pareçeme ser só nuvens escuras.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 18:24)

Rainy disse:


> Não vejo nenhuma cortina de chuva, pareçeme ser só nuvens escuras.



Espera para ver!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Rainy o centro da célula ainda está longe 


Rainy disse:


> Não vejo nenhuma cortina de chuva, pareçeme ser só nuvens escuras.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2010 às 18:26)

Está a encher e bem a Célula, o CAPE e LI estão favoráveis, hoje é a nossa vez! 

Começa a escurecer, a temperatura desce e a pressão também, 20,5ºC e 1001 hPa.


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Out 2010 às 18:28)

Eu sabia que devia de estar caladinho.

JÁ CHOVEEEEE !  YEESSSSSS


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 18:33)

Eis que agora chove moderadamente por aqui...

actuais: 17.8ºC - 72% hr


----------



## fsl (10 Out 2010 às 18:34)

*Em Oeiras já estão a cair alguns pingos e espero que a minha Estação volte a apresentar valores correctos pois:
Embora tenha limpado o Tank do Pluviometro há cerca de 3 meses, com o vento forte da última sexta-feira, ficou quase entupido com lixo vegetal, dando origem a grandes erros na apresentação dos dados.
Sugiro assim que se verifique e limpe frequentemente,especialmente nas Estaçoes localizadas proximo de arvores ou arbustos.

FSL 
*


----------



## Fábio Silva (10 Out 2010 às 18:56)

eu pela trajectoria da celula da-me a parecer que a sua zona mais activa nao ira entrar em lisboa ira entrar mais a sul

o que acham?


----------



## rozzo (10 Out 2010 às 18:57)

Ora cá está a Paula, de cabelos ao vento, a mostrar-se no seu derradeiro ataque ao nosso território!


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2010 às 18:58)

Fábio Silva disse:


> eu pela trajectoria da celula da-me a parecer que a sua zona mais activa nao ira entrar em lisboa ira entrar mais a sul
> 
> o que acham?



Sim, deverá passar ao lado, a Sul de Lisboa.


----------



## RMira (10 Out 2010 às 19:00)

Em Setúbal está escuro, escuro...muito escuro!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2010 às 19:00)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 19:03)

Boas, pelo que estive a analisar, a trajectoria da célula segue um rumo mais para sul o que poderá atingir a zona do sotavento algarvio ja um pouco dissipada, certo?


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 19:04)

De novo sem precipitação e tendo em conta que o cair da noite está próximo, o que confere um tom mais carregado à nebulosidade, pelo menos sem chuva possibilita-nos observar um pouco melhor o que poderá vir, mas pelos vistos, passando ao lado...

actuais: 17.9ºC - 79% hr


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Fábio Silva disse:


> eu pela trajectoria da celula da-me a parecer que a sua zona mais activa nao ira entrar em lisboa ira entrar mais a sul
> 
> o que acham?



Eu penso que a parte mais activa vai se manter no mar e nos passar de raspão...mas ainda assim poderemos ver clarões agora com a noite e pode até se formar alguma trovoada em Lisboa e margem sul até a meia noite


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Por aqui, chuviscos.


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2010 às 19:13)

NfrG disse:


> Por aqui, chuviscos.



A mesma situação por aqui, alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2010 às 19:14)

Eh Eh, isso vai é morrer tudo antes de chegar a terra


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2010 às 19:17)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eh Eh, isso vai é morrer tudo antes de chegar a terra



Também acho isso, assim que entrar em terra vai-se esfumar tudo e ficaremos apenas com alguns chuviscos.

Temperatura nos 18,1ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 19:18)

Neste momento, os chuviscos transformaram-se em chuva moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 19:19)

Por aqui vai pingando pingando, 0,6 mm.

Estou com 16,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2010 às 19:20)

Chove fraco a moderado neste momento


----------



## rcjla (10 Out 2010 às 19:20)

por aqui começou a chover à pouco.


----------



## RMira (10 Out 2010 às 19:25)

Em Setúbal começa a chover.


----------



## fsl (10 Out 2010 às 19:30)

*Oeiras está com chuva fraca há cerca de 1 hora

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 10-10-10 19:24) 
Temperatura: 17.1°C Wind chill: 17.1°C Humidade: 88%  Ponto Condensação: 15.1°C  
Pressão: 1001.6 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  S  Precipitação: 0.8 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 2.0 mm 

*


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Chove cada vez com mais intensidade.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2010 às 19:32)

A "Paula" vai passar por cima da Grande Lisboa e com boa convecção associada. Parece que o golpe final vai ser bem interessante...


----------



## NfrG (10 Out 2010 às 19:34)

Acabo de receber um telefonema da minha mãe, a dizer que no jumbo de alfragide chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Fábio Silva (10 Out 2010 às 19:41)

Agreste disse:


> A "Paula" vai passar por cima da Grande Lisboa e com boa convecção associada. Parece que o golpe final vai ser bem interessante...



eu nao acho! acho que so iremos apanhar o que sobrar da celula, pelo meu entender vai começar a perder força quando chegar a terra nao acham?


----------



## Henrique (10 Out 2010 às 19:43)

Pequeno Gif com imagens da webcam do Meteo Cais do Sodré.






16.5°C 
1.8 mm acumulados
2.10 mm /hr

Chove fraco e sem vento.


----------



## windchill (10 Out 2010 às 19:48)

Já todos mereciamos uma bela de uma trovoada.....será que é desta?! A actividade eléctrica associada a esta célula para já não me parece ser lá muita...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Chuva fraca neste momento, talvez até mesmo por aqui, à sua passagem, ocorra algo de substancial.

actuais: 17.5ºC - 80% hr


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2010 às 19:55)

por aqui chove moderado.
a mim também me parece que nao venha nada daquela célula.


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2010 às 20:05)

Novidades? alguem avista claroes?


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Out 2010 às 20:06)




----------



## windchill (10 Out 2010 às 20:16)

Lá vai ela a flectir para sul....


----------



## RMira (10 Out 2010 às 20:24)

A parte superior da célula está em expansão e irá embater em enchimento...penso que ai poderemos ver algo mais...


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Out 2010 às 20:35)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 16.0ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Out 2010 às 20:38)

É impressão minha ou aquilo que está a Oeste da Grande Lisboa vai dar festa da grossa em Lisboa e Margem Sul??

Daqui a pouco vou sair para Setúbal para mais uma semana, cá para mim ainda vou apanhar festa na viagem.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2010 às 20:40)

Temperatura máxima de *20,4ºC*.

A nebulosidade foi preenchendo o céu ao longo de tarde, e por agora, chove, fraco, mas certo. *2,1mm* acumulados.

Humidade nos 82% e temperatura nos 16,3ºC.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 20:45)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> É impressão minha ou aquilo que está a Oeste da Grande Lisboa vai dar festa da grossa em Lisboa e Margem Sul??
> 
> Daqui a pouco vou sair para Setúbal para mais uma semana, cá para mim ainda vou apanhar festa na viagem.




Aquilo que está a Oeste da Grande Lisboa chama-se "Célula" e sim é capaz de dar festa na margem Sul e em Lisboa também é capaz de deichar animação, se não se dissipar entretanto como é o mais provável . . .


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2010 às 20:58)

Podem esquecer para Lisboa a "animação", pois não passará deste chuvisco, a célula vai passar bem mais a Sul , entre Setúbal e Sines, local onde poderá haver alguma coisa de jeito, dissipando-se ao entrar terra adentro, mas podendo provocar ainda algum chuvisco ainda no Baixo Alentejo antes de se desfazer totalmente.


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 21:00)

DRC disse:


> Podem esquecer para Lisboa a "animação", pois não passará deste chuvisco, a célula vai passar bem mais a Sul , entre Setúbal e Sines, local onde poderá haver alguma coisa de jeito, dissipando-se ao entrar terra adentro, mas podendo provocar ainda algum chuvisco ainda no Baixo Alentejo antes de se desfazer totalmente.




Concordo, até porque pelo satelite á medida que a célula vai entrando em terra vai-se dissipando aos poucos . .


----------



## Fábio Silva (10 Out 2010 às 21:15)

Stormm disse:


> Concordo, até porque pelo satelite á medida que a célula vai entrando em terra vai-se dissipando aos poucos . .



pois como eu tinha previsto ela encheu muito no mar mas tambem deixou la tudo ou quase...


----------



## windchill (10 Out 2010 às 21:25)

A "festa" a ir embora....


----------



## meteo (10 Out 2010 às 21:33)

Aqui desde as 18:30 que chove moderado,com alguns momentos de chuva fraca.. Mais uma noite de muita chuva...


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Out 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite!
A chuva vai caindo certinha, deixando já cerca de 5 mm nestas últimas horas, perfazendo 8 mm para o dia de hoje...
Dia de céu nublado com abertas, com alguma chuva de madrugada e agora ao final da tarde, início de noite...
Temperatura fresca, seguindo com 17ºc, 81%HR, 1003hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.2ºC
21.6ºC.
Precipitação: 8 mm e ainda chove...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 21:35)

Por aqui vai pingando, 3,8 mm.

Estou com 14,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## pmtoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Aqui em Cascais chove desde as 18h15 e ainda não parou.


----------



## Gato Preto (10 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

Parece que o meu pluviómetro voltou às leituras normais:
- 7,4 mm nas últimas 24 H;
- 1,0 mm última hora.

Sigo neste momento com 16 ºC, 98% HR, 1001 mb (mín. de hoje 1000 mb) e vento fraco. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Out 2010 às 21:58)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.0ºC 21:55
Pressão: 1002.7Hpa 21:55
Intensidade do Vento: 2.8 km/h 21:55
Escala de Beaufort: 1
Direcção do Vento:NE
Rajada Max: 51.8km/h 12:25
Temperatura do vento: 15.0ºC 21:55
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.6ºC 21:55
Humidade Relativa: 87% 
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 2.1 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 8.7mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:55
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva moderada 

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Stormm (10 Out 2010 às 22:06)

A zona que a "Paula" irá atingir mais prálem de ter ou estar a descarregar todas as suas forças no mar é na região sul, ela toma um rumo directo ao algarve onde irá fazer com que o algarve tenha mais 1h pelo menos de chuva devido aos restos da nossa amiga "Paula".


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Parou de chover há pouco. Acumulei *5,3mm*.

De momento sigo com 15,1ºC e vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Como já esperava a parte mais activa não sai do mar, sendo assim já passou e o acumulado do dia foi de 4,8mm o rain rate máximo não foi alem dos 4,4mm/h pelas 21:30

Máxima de 22,2ºC e mínima de 13,4ºC mas mais baixo junto ao solo 12,5ºC

Rajada máxima: 30,6km/h

Agora estão 16,0ºC, 90%Hr o vento é fraco e a pressão de 1000,9hPa o centro a passar ao largo neste momento


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2010 às 23:19)

miguel disse:


> Como já esperava a parte mais activa não sai do mar, sendo assim já passou e o acumulado do dia foi de 4,8mm o rain rate máximo não foi alem dos 4,4mm/h pelas 21:30
> 
> Máxima de 22,2ºC e mínima de 13,4ºC mas mais baixo junto ao solo 12,5ºC
> 
> ...



A celula la se vai desenvolvendo um pouco visto do nosso lado esquerdo, e segundo o AEMET ha registo de DE's naquela zona.

Miguel acha que ainda se poderá criar alguma celula aqui na zona? :S


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Out 2010 às 00:10)

Assim se termina mais um dia.

Dados de 10.10.10


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2010 às 00:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A celula la se vai desenvolvendo um pouco visto do nosso lado esquerdo, e segundo o AEMET ha registo de DE's naquela zona.
> 
> Miguel acha que ainda se poderá criar alguma celula aqui na zona? :S



Agora já não! o céu vai é acabar por limpar daqui a mais umas duas horas!

15,4ºC, 91%Hr, 1001,0hpa e a depressão já se vai afastando para SE onde vai ficar ai a dançar até quarta feira proporcionar apenas alguns aguaceiros convectivos aqui e acolá


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2010 às 01:04)

Voltamos à calmaria.

Sigo com 16,8ºC e 1000 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2010 às 01:36)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 5,0 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2010 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10,7ºC, por agora estão 15,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Hoje, noite de céu muito nublado, e temperatura mínima de *14,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 17,4ºC, e pequenos Cumulus preenchem o céu.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1004 hPa.

Vento fraco de Norte, nos 12,2 km/h.


----------



## DRC (11 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura está nos 18,2ºC, a pressão atmosférica vai nos 1003,8 hPa, a humidade relativa está nos 73%, o vento sopra fraco com rajadas a 10 km/hora e o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 12:18)

Ontem em Odivelas acumulei 4mm de precipitação.

Situação bem diferente no Cabo Raso:


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2010 às 12:50)

Sigo actualmente com 18,6ºC, estagnados, e 71% de humidade.

Vento moderado de NNE (22º) e 1004 hPa de pressão.


----------



## RMira (11 Out 2010 às 17:12)

E lá foi a Paula, feliz e tranquila...

Por Setúbal tenho de facto a registar a forte chuvada de sábado à noite que transformou a minha rua num rio que corria a uma velocidade impressionante...de resto muita precipitação, cheias, alguma trovoada e vento...

Foi uma boa tempestade no geral...


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2010 às 17:35)

21.6ºC e céu quase limpo

Mínima de 12.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2010 às 17:35)

boa tarde 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade essencialmente por Cumulus fractus, algum sol que proporciona uma tarde agradável e vento a soprar fraco de Norte.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 20.9ºC - 87% hr
mínimos: 15.0ºC - 48% hr

*Actuais*: 19.4ºC - 61% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2010 às 18:31)

Por agora o céu está bem mais preenchido desta vez por Stratocumulus e continuação de vento fraco vindo de NNW.

*Actuais*: 18.0ºC - 68% hr


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Boas

Dia sem precipitação por aqui, a mínima foi de 14,8ºC e a máxima 23,1ºC com uma rajada máxima de 32,2km/h de NNW

Agora céu nublado com abertas e 19,8ºC, 67%Hr, 1001,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2010 às 18:47)

mirones disse:


> E lá foi a Paula, feliz e tranquila...
> 
> Por Setúbal tenho de facto a registar a forte chuvada de sábado à noite que transformou a minha rua num rio que corria a uma velocidade impressionante...de resto muita precipitação, cheias, alguma trovoada e vento...
> 
> Foi uma boa tempestade no geral...



Muito bom mesmo em 4 dias registei nada mais nada menos do que 95,8mm e o próprio IM registou até mais do que eu se bem que não foi muito mais.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Gradualmente a temperatura desce e a fazer-se notar pelo windchill que poderá estar a indicar para a próxima noite como sendo talvez mais fresca.
De novo com menos nebulosidade e vento fraco de NNW.

A temperatura máxima chegou aos *20.1ºC* contrastando com uma mínima até ao momento de *16.3ºC*

*Actuais*: 17.5ºC - 70% hr


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2010 às 20:01)

Neste momento 17.7ºC

A máxima foi de 22.5ºC


----------



## usoldier (11 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes o sol ainda brilhou mas pouco, eu tenho estado ocupado com a minha webcam fica aqui um vídeo dos testes de hoje. 

!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2010 às 22:17)

Temperatura máxima de *20,3ºC*.

Por agora, 16,9ºC e céu encoberto. 87% de humidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2010 às 22:23)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24,4ºC

T.Minima: 10,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite!
Dia bem mais estável, com o sol a brilhar entre as ainda muitas nuvens, e com chuva pela noite, mas pouca...
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 17.7ºc, 80%HR, 1005hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16ºC
21.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Out 2010 às 23:21)

usoldier disse:


> ... eu tenho estado ocupado com a minha webcam fica aqui um vídeo dos testes de hoje.



boa noite 

Para um teste acho que está muito bom...

Não sei no momento como estará a temperatura lá por casa, eram 22h, ao sair estava a refrescar bem. Por aqui não parece pelo menos para já querer descer muito!
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, vento fraco de NW e estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2010 às 00:17)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2010 às 00:20)

Céu limpo e 16,7ºC com humidade de 87% e vento fraco a pressão continua baixa 1003,2hPa e continua em aberta a possibilidade de aguaceiros toda a semana pouco frequentes...


----------



## NfrG (12 Out 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Amadora céu limpo e 16º.


----------



## Lousano (12 Out 2010 às 07:30)

Bom dia.

O céu está pouco nublado, vento nulo e 12,1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2010 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12,3ºC.
Por agora estão 14,1ºC e o céu está nublado com nevoeiro á mistura


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Temperatura mínima de *14,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,6ºC, e céu muito nublado. De manhã houve algum nevoeiro.

Humidade nos 81% e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## usoldier (12 Out 2010 às 12:34)

joseoliveira disse:


> boa noite
> 
> Para um teste acho que está muito bom...
> 
> ...



Obrigado Joseoliveira


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2010 às 13:31)

Boas

Mínima por Setúbal de 14,0ºC 

Agora céu nublado com bons cúmulos, temperatura de 20,9ºC humidade alta de 76% a pressão é de 1004,8hPa e o vento sopra fraco com um máximo até agora de 20,9km/h de NNE...

Uma curiosidade desde as 00h só as 11h da manha registei mais de 0km/h


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 13:32)

Hoje vai quentinho o dia, estando neste momento aqui na Póvoa uma temperatura de *24,5ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se com períodos de muita nebulosidade.


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2010 às 14:47)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 23.6ºC

Mínima de 13.6ºC


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 15:06)

E para meu espanto vou à janela e* CHOVE*!
Chuvisca neste momento pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, umas pingas grossas esporádicas. Estão 24,4ºC de temperatura.


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 15:19)

DRC disse:


> E para meu espanto vou à janela e* CHOVE*!
> Chuvisca neste momento pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, umas pingas grossas esporádicas. Estão 24,4ºC de temperatura.



Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, com umas pingas enormes!
Peço desculpa pela qualidade do vídeo, é só para mostrar o tamanho das pingas.


----------



## cardu (12 Out 2010 às 15:36)

chove torrencialmente em vfxira.....

que surpresa!!!


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 15:39)

cardu disse:


> chove torrencialmente em vfxira.....
> 
> que surpresa!!!



Aqui infelizmente já passou, não passou daquilo que mostro no vídeo.
A passagem da nebulosidade do aguaceiro fez baixar a temperatura de 24,4ºC para os 22ºC actuais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2010 às 15:39)

Sim senhor, que bela surpresa por ai


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 15:42)

Sobre o rio Tejo há uma cortina de chuva muito densa, que se prepare o pessoal da Margem Sul, ela vai para lá!

Aqui está uma foto do aguaceiro:


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 15:59)

Pessoal de Alcochete e Montijo, devem estar a levar uma boa rega.
Ninguém a reportar daí?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2010 às 16:32)

DRC disse:


> Pessoal de Alcochete e Montijo, devem estar a levar uma boa rega.
> Ninguém a reportar daí?



Aqui estou eu 
Já sem sol, o céu negro avista-se há já algum tempo para Oeste ...
A ver vamos ...


----------



## Aspvl (12 Out 2010 às 16:33)

Céu bastante escuro por aqui.


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Aqui após ter chovido por um breve período de forma moderada voltámos ao chuvisco.

EDIT 16h37: Chove de novo moderado. Que bela surpresa esta, só falta a actividade eléctrica


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2010 às 16:49)

Oi, boas tardes...
Pela encarnação hoje, max25.7º, min17.0º.
Agora céu encoberto por estratocumulus e alguns c.congestus a NE/E/SE...tempo relativamente humido e condutivo para alguma convecção fraca..


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 16:51)

Chove torrencialmente agora!
A rua já está cheia de poças.

PARECE NEVOEIRO!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT 16H54: É incrivel a maneira como chove!


----------



## rozzo (12 Out 2010 às 16:56)

Nota-se muito bem que a linha de formação dos aguaceiros está no "choque" entre fluxo sinóptico e a ligeira brisa marítima de NW.
Fantástico o tiro certeiro do GFS sobre a região de Lisboa esta tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Out 2010 às 16:58)

Por aqui o céu em menos de 10 minutos encobriu-se totalmente, e algo de abafado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2010 às 17:01)

Por aqui avistam-se bem esses aguaceiros, são torres bonitas


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2010 às 17:04)

Por aqui *2,0 mm *de chuva acumulada e continua a cair bem, mas o aguaceiro já está a dar as últimas.

EDIT 17H19: Já parou completamente, o céu já se encontra pouco nublado a NW e a N.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2010 às 17:45)

boa tarde 

Ao início da manhã muita nebulosidade baixa a roçar os cerca de 300m mas com abertas, mais a Este um cenário mais limpo. Esta tarde menos nuvens, céu pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus mais ou menos dispersos e vento geralmente fraco vindo de Oeste.
A temperatura máxima chegou aos *22.4ºC*.

*Valores de ontem*: 
Máximos: 20.2ºC - 83% hr
mínimos: 14.4ºC - 56% hr

*Actuais*: 20.2ºC - 66% hr


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Máxima de 25.1ºC

Agora 24.2ºC

Céu praticamente limpo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2010 às 20:00)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, temperatura máxima de *20,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,7ºC, humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1007 hPa.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º).

O céu apresenta alguns Fractus, com maior incidência sobre a Serra.


----------



## squidward (12 Out 2010 às 20:21)

Por volta das 16:00h estava no comboio e apanhei um *Aguaceiro forte* entre a Póvoa de Sta.Iria e Vila Franca de Xira. De resto nada a assinalar, apenas céu com muitas nuvens de algum desenvolvimento vertical durante a Tarde.

*19.3ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Out 2010 às 20:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 17.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2010 às 02:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Max: 25,6ºC (finalmente um dia mais quentinho)
Min: 12,0ºC

Neste momento 12,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 02:54)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 03:25)

Por aqui está assim


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2010 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

_Não vejo um palmo à minha frente_.

Nevoeiro cerradíssimo, com *15,0ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.

Pressão a 1009 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2010 às 07:55)

Aqui amanheceu também com nevoeiro cerrado. 13,8ºC e 100% H.R.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Out 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia!
A esta hora não há nevoeiro, apenas uma ligeira névoa que irá desaparecer muito em breve...
Após mínima de 15.8ºc, eis que sigo com 17.1ºC, 89%HR, 1011hpa, céu limpo vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem:

15.8ºC
23.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Out 2010 às 10:08)

Por aqui não parece ter havido nevoeiro.

Céu muito nublado, com humidade relativa bastante elevada, nos 90 %, de momento.

Temperatura nos 16,2 ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## DRC (13 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria continua o nevoeiro mas já a tornar-se menos denso. 
A humidade relativa ronda os 90% e a temperatura está nos 17,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 10:33)

Nevoeirada


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2010 às 10:35)

Na Moita o Nevoeiro vai levantando aos poucos. A Humidade continua nos 100% e já acumulei 0,4mm de precipitação


----------



## DRC (13 Out 2010 às 11:18)

E neste momento aqui o nevoeiro volta a ficar um pouco mais denso.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2010 às 12:32)

De momento sigo com 19,5ºC e alguns Cumulus em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 12:34)

HotSpot disse:


> já acumulei 0,4mm de precipitação



Aqui 0,2 mm 

Neste momento alguns cumulos.

Está bastante quente e húmido 21,4ºC e 76%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2010 às 13:00)

Oeiras também facturou 0,2 mm. O poder do nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2010 às 13:21)

Aqui, penso que o nevoeiro não tenha chegado. Fiquei numa bolha de ar menos húmido.

Agora, como o Gilmet disse, há alguns cumulos em desenvolvimento.







22,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2010 às 13:36)

Por aqui o nevoeiro também amrcou presença, e acumulou 0,3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 14:14)

Por aqui as coisas também estão bem _cumulizadas_


----------



## zejorge (13 Out 2010 às 14:28)

Olá boa tarde

Quase me apetecia dizer que voltámos ao Verão........

Sigo com 24,8º e 46% de humidade


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2010 às 15:44)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Quase me apetecia dizer que voltámos ao Verão........
> 
> Sigo com 24,8º e 46% de humidade



Sem dúvida.

Por aqui 25,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2010 às 17:51)

Ocorreu precipitação a norte do meu local de observação (circulo amarelo).

Imagem do radar e fotografia para norte às 15h utc (16 horas).


----------



## Rainy (13 Out 2010 às 18:10)

Podiam-me dizer as datas de quando Lx teve nevoeiro persistente.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Out 2010 às 18:11)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 19.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2010 às 18:20)

Rainy disse:


> Podiam-me dizer as datas de quando Lx teve nevoeiro persistente.



Como assim ? Os nevoeiros ocorrem essencialmente em alturas de muito pouco vento.


----------



## DRC (13 Out 2010 às 19:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como assim ? Os nevoeiros ocorrem essencialmente em alturas de muito pouco vento.



Provavelmente refere-se àquele evento, julgo que há 2 anos, em que tivemos (pelos por aqui) vários dias sem que o nevoeiro levantasse.


----------



## Rainy (13 Out 2010 às 20:44)

Foi em Dezembro de 2008 em que Lx teve nevoeiro e temperaturas baixas todo o dia em quanto que em Sintra estava sol e algum calor.


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2010 às 21:52)

Por aqui todo o dia com o céu limpo

Agora 18.9ºC

Mínima de 11.9ºC
Máxima de 26.0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2010 às 21:57)

Extremos de hoje:

*24.4 °C (13:18 UTC)*
*13.7 °C (07:02 UTC)*

Dia de Nevoeiro pela manhã e céu pouco nublado durante o dia.


----------



## Teles (13 Out 2010 às 22:10)

Uma foto que tirei do dia de ontem , mas que só hoje a pude colocar:


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2010 às 23:11)

Bonita, Teles.

Máxima de *22,1ºC*, numa amena tarde de céu muito nublado.

De momento sigo com 17,3ºC, e céu igualmente muito nublado, mas agora por Fractus.

Humidade nos 88%.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2010 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Out 2010 às 00:35)

boa noite 

Muita nebulosidade por Stratus fractus ao início da manhã que gradualmente se foi dissipando e pela tarde com alguns Cumulus mais ou menos acastelados dentre os quais, olhando para norte, surgiu uma maior aglomeração com uma base bastante escura e aparentemente ameaçadora mas sem topo visível; sem que durante o dia pudesse de alguma forma acompanhar a situação, pelo que pude observar e de acordo com as observações do AnDré, no local (próximo de casa) não houve ocorrência de precipitação.

Por aqui céu aparentemente limpo, vento fraco de WNW e a temperatura ronda os *17ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2010 às 10:38)

Mais uma vez, atendendo aos modelos, e ao que se tem visto nas últimas tardes, não será de descartar a possibilidade de um ou outro aguaceiro isolado fraco nas imediações da zona de Lisboa durante a tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima na casa dos *14ºC*. A manhã foi de nevoeiro.

Por agora, céu muito nublado por Fractus, e 17,2ºC.

Humidade nos 92%.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2010 às 11:48)

A EMA de Coruche está com problemas, certamente.


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2010 às 11:57)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de Coruche está com problemas, certamente.



Alguém por ali com frio acendeu uma fogueira a meio da noite!


----------



## HotSpot (14 Out 2010 às 16:13)

E vão caindo umas pingas na Baixa de Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2010 às 16:25)

HotSpot disse:


> E vão caindo umas pingas na Baixa de Lisboa.



Não admira (céu pra Este).


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2010 às 17:07)

Céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado

Estão 22.9ºC

Mínima de 12.7ºC
Máxima de 24.2ºC


----------



## fsl (14 Out 2010 às 17:34)

*Em Oeiras tempo primaveril:



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-10-10  17:29) 
Temperatura:  22.2°C 
Humidade: 69%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.2°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1013.7 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 81.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  571.2mm 
Wind chill:  22.2°C  
Indíce THW:   22.5°C  
Indíce Calor:  22.5°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.9°C às   5:31  24.6°C às 15:07 
Humidade:  61%  às  15:07  95%  às   7:02 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.9°C às   4:54  17.2°C às  10:32 
Pressão:  1012.7hPa  às   4:35  1015.2hPa  às  11:20 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   17.7 km/hr  às  15:11 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.0°C às   4:54  
Maior Indíce Calor   25.6°C às  15:06 


*


----------



## Lousano (14 Out 2010 às 20:05)

Extremos de hoje.

Max: 24,6ºC
Min: 9,2ºC

Neste momento 16,9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Out 2010 às 20:14)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 17.8ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Rainy (14 Out 2010 às 20:18)

Hoje chegou a vhover torrencialmente nas Olaias emquanto eu estava nas aulas


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2010 às 20:20)

Temperatura máxima de *21,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,6ºC, humidade nos 83% e vento nulo.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Out 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, embora à tarde o céu tenha ficado mais carregado, especialmente a norte e a leste...
Sigo com 18.2ºC, 80%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.3ºC
22.8ºC.


----------



## meteo (14 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite!


Aqui céu limpo todo o dia,nuvens só para o lado de Lisboa. À tarde teve calor até! O vento foi fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2010 às 22:50)

Boas

Mínima de hoje de 15,2ºC e máxima de 23,9ºC

0,2mm de nevoeiro  0,4mm em dois dias provocado pelo nevoeiro

Agora céu limpo e 18,0ºC, 86%Hr, 1014,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2010 às 23:49)

16.2ºC neste momento e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Out 2010 às 00:16)

boa noite 

Foi um dia muito semelhante aos anteriores, início de manhã marcado pela nebulosidade baixa, a tarde apesar de alguns Cumulus foi soalheira e muito agradável.

*Valores de 12Out*:
Máximos: 22.4ºC - 84% hr
mínimos: 14.3ºC - 59% hr

*Valores de 13Out*:
Máximos: 22.8ºC - 85% hr
mínimos: 15.0ºC - 65% hr

Por aqui o céu parece estar limpo, vento praticamente nulo e a temperatura ronda os *16ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2010 às 00:30)

Céu quase limpo e vento fraco de OSO.

Temperatura nos 17,6 ºC.

Alguns chuviscos durante a tarde.


----------



## NfrG (15 Out 2010 às 07:20)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 17º.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2010 às 07:30)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto, mas sem existência de nevoeiro. 16,4ºC após uma mínima de *15,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## DRC (15 Out 2010 às 11:58)

Céu muito nublado mas com o sol já a querer aparecer e 20,2ºC de 
temperatura neste momento pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.

EDIT 12H05: E eis que o sol já brilha no céu.


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2010 às 15:54)

Boas

Céu praticamente limpo e 21.8ºC

Mínima de 13.9ºC
Máxima de 22.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Tarde de céu pouco nublado por Altoestratus e Altocumulus, e máxima de *20,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,1ºC, e humidade nos 75%.

Pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Teles (15 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 14,7ºC


----------



## Teles (15 Out 2010 às 22:19)

E  a temperatura vai descendo 13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Boas

Mínima:15,4ºC 
Máxima: 22,2ºC

Agora sigo com 16,2ºC, 83%Hr, 1012,5hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (15 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Max: 23,3ºC

Min: 10,1ºC

Neste momento 11,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2010 às 00:08)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, embora encoberto de manhã, com temperatura relativamente fresca...
Sigo agora com 16.5ºC, 80%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.5ºC
22.1ºC.


----------



## rcjla (16 Out 2010 às 01:09)

Olá de novo a este espaço...

Os últimos dias,de carácter insípido,manteram-me afastado...

De momento 14,7ºc em Mira-Sintra.

Gil,há algum problema com o seu anemómetro? Há 2 dias que nada regista...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2010 às 02:53)

rcjla disse:


> Gil,há algum problema com o seu anemómetro? Há 2 dias que nada regista...



Digamos que a última coisa que faltava avariar, avariou. Resolver-se-á quando comprar outra estação.

---

Sigo actualmente com 13,5ºC e humidade nos 86%.


----------



## NfrG (16 Out 2010 às 08:35)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e 12º.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 16.3ºC, 90%HR, e nevoeiro...
Mínima de 14.5ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Out 2010 às 09:54)

Mínima de *9,8ºC*

A primeira mínima da época <10ºC.

Sigo com nevoeiro, 13,4ºC e 100% HR


----------



## Teles (16 Out 2010 às 10:20)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo , temperatura actual de 12,7ºC , temperatura mínima de 8,3ºC.
Por Santarém um nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *12,4ºC*. Por agora, 17,4ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1014 hPa, com vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2010 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 12,2ºc no terraço e 11,6ºC mais perto do chão 

Agora céu pouco nublado a neblina esta a levantar e sigo com 20,3ºC, 68%Hr, 1013,2hPa a humidade fez registar 0,2mm


----------



## Lousano (16 Out 2010 às 14:16)

A mínima hoje foi de 7,9ºC.

Neste momento, 21,4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Out 2010 às 15:51)

Boas.

Mínima de *13ºC*, fresquinho. 

Sigo com 23ºC, 1010 hPa, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Temperatura actual, e máxima até ao momento, de *20,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 56% e pressão nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Out 2010 às 18:01)

Minima de 6.6, ainda longe do record do MeteoTomar para Outubro, 1.7º a dia 30 em 2008. A ver vamos até ao final do mês.


----------



## DRC (16 Out 2010 às 18:38)

Está neste momento pela Póvoa de Santa Iria uma temperatura de *18,5ºC* e uma humidade relativa de *71%*.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2010 às 20:40)

Temperatura actual de 16,3ºC, depois de uma máxima de *20,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 79%, e vento fraco.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Out 2010 às 22:10)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23,6ºC

T.Minima: 8,5ºC


----------



## DRC (16 Out 2010 às 22:19)

Estão agora *16,3ºC* na Póvoa de Santa Iria e o céu apresenta-se quase que completamente limpo.

PS: Aqui perto em Bucelas já se vai sentindo frio estando neste momento *11,3ºC* na estação meteorológica amadora local.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Extremos:

Min:12,2ºC  
máx:21,2ºC

Rajada máxima: 29,0km/h

0,2mm devido a humidade da madrugada

Agora:
16,4ºC
79%Hr
1014,1hPa
vento nulo


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2010 às 23:01)

boa noite 

De fim de semana por Coimbra, tempo excelente para alguns passeios com céu limpo e temperaturas agradáveis, o que contribuiu para captar algumas imagens que assim que possa colocarei num tópico apropriado.

A noite segue já bem fresca e com uma temperatura que poderá rondar os *12ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite!
Dia ensolarado, e de vento fraco.
Sigo, de momento, com 16.7ºC,  69%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.5ºC
21.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2010 às 01:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (excepto dados de vento)







---

De momento sigo com 14,9ºC, em subida, depois de ter atingido os 14,0ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Out 2010 às 09:52)

Minima de 4.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia.

O vento, fraco a moderado, fez com que a temperatura, que até estava a descer a um ritmo agradável, estagnasse, sendo que a mínima não desceu abaixo dos *13,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,3ºC e humidade nos 80%. Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 13.9ºC, seguindo agora com muito sol e 16.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2010 às 11:37)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 7.1ºC, por agora estão 19.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2010 às 12:11)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,8ºC

Agora estão já 19,8ºC, 51%Hr, 1017,3hPa e vento fraco, o céu está praticamente limpo apenas com algumas nuvens altas a oeste


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2010 às 13:08)

Humidade nos 39%, e temperatura nos 19,8ºC.

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Uncinus e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2010 às 13:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Humidade nos 39%, e temperatura nos 19,8ºC.
> 
> Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Uncinus e vento fraco.



Céu limpo e azul.

Estou com 19,4ºC e 46% devido ao vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Lousano (17 Out 2010 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.

As madrugadas vão lentamente ficando mais frescas, tendo hoje a mínima sido de 6,2ºC.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 20,8ºC.


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2010 às 16:06)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura nos 21,6ºC e a humidade
 nos 46% são essas as condições actuais aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2010 às 17:22)

Mínima de 8.0ºC

Agora 22.0ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2010 às 21:09)

Máxima de 22.6ºC

Agora 17.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2010 às 22:40)

Temperatura máxima de *22,2ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 15,4ºC, humidade nos 62% e vento nulo.

Pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2010 às 23:39)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (excepto dados de vento)







---

De momento, 15,0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Boa noite!
Dia fresco e de muito sol...
Sigo agora com 17.3ºC, 52%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.9ºC (mínima do mês)
21.6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2010 às 23:48)

Extremos de Hoje:

*23.1 °C (13:27 UTC)*
*9.4 °C (07:07 UTC)* Mínima mês

Dia muito agradável e os próximos assim vão continuar a ser...


----------



## Lousano (17 Out 2010 às 23:58)

A máxima hoje foi de 22,0ºC e tal como as mínimas, está gradualmente a descer dia para dia.

Neste momento já uns frescos 8,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## rcjla (18 Out 2010 às 00:41)

*13,5ºc* -a temperatura vai descendo com alguma velocidade (mais de 1º desde as 0h.).

Humidade baixa nos 65%, ponto de orvalho nos 7,1ºc e pressão nos 1019mb.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2010 às 07:34)

O Litoral Centro já com umas temperaturas fresquinhas 






3.8ºC - Alcobaça
4.4ºC - Tomar
4.7ºC - Rio Maior
4.8ºC - Alvega
5.6ºC - Leiria (Aeródromo) 

(Não citei os 5.2ºC de Coruche, porque a estação há uns dias anda com os dados todos marados)


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2010 às 08:08)

Mínima de *7,9ºC* fresquinho 

Mínima do mês.


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2010 às 10:13)

Bom dia , por aqui temperatura mínima de 4,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Out 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

E a mínima hoje foi de 5,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Medi nesta última noite com o carro 8,5 ºC perto de Almeirim, pelas 1:30h da manhã e 9,5 ºC no Cartaxo e Carregado.

Inversões térmicas bastante interessantes, visto que em Alverca, após uma subida, o carro já registava uma temperatura de 13,0 ºC.

Na Bobadela, numa elevação da A1, estavam já 16,0 ºC e em Moscavide, à porta de casa, registavam-se 13,5 ºC.

Cruzando dados com as observações do IM, nota-se que o local onde passei, nas imediações de Almeirim, é bastante mais frio do que o local onde está a estação do IM de Santarém/Fonte Boa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2010 às 11:43)

Bom Dia

Minima de hoje foi de 5,0ºC, por agora estão 19,6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia

Mínima de 10.9ºC

Agora 17.8ºC


----------



## lsalvador (18 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Minima de 2.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Boa tarde.

Sigo actualmente com 18,6ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *12,9ºC*. Entre as 1h18 e as 1h49, a temperatura subiu 3,2ºC, impossibilitando que a mínima fosse mais baixa.

Humidade nos 42% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Out 2010 às 12:43)

Mínima de *12,5ºC*, sigo actualmente com 19ºC.


----------



## Pirata (18 Out 2010 às 13:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Cruzando dados com as observações do IM, nota-se que o local onde passei, nas imediações de Almeirim, é bastante mais frio do que o local onde está a estação do IM de Santarém/Fonte Boa.



E no verao tambem e muito mais quente, uma coisa que axei interessante, e que muitas vezes notava no verao, quando vinha da nazare pela auto estrada, aquando passas a zona de Rio Maior comecas logo a sentir a temperatura a subir e quando chegas a zona da ponte entre almeirim e santarem ainda notas mais essa subida no proprio ar,  nem precisas olhar para o termometro.
   Deve ser por causa daquela zona de planicie entre os montes a norte e a sul, cria ali uma especie de micro clima.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2010 às 13:23)

Boa tarde!
Está preguiçosa a subida da temperatura para hoje... Sigo ainda com 17.5ºC, 52%HR, 1021hpa.
A mínima foi de 13.4ºC, com algum sobe e desce das temperaturas à noite...
Quanto ao resto... Muito sol!


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2010 às 13:51)

Em Odivelas, a vaga de frio deixou-me uma mínima de 13,3ºC.

Agora sigo com 20,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 18:17)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas, a vaga de frio deixou-me uma mínima de 13,3ºC.



Com vaga de frio ou sem ela, o que sei é que já anda tudo encasacado até mete dó  só de ver os outros assim fico eu com calor, minha rica e abençoada manga curta 

Por aqui o dia foi bem agradável, marcado pelo vento de NE essencialmente, máxima de 22,1ºC.

Actualmente 19,1ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2010 às 19:39)

Esteve um frio tremendo esta tarde, com máxima de *23,3ºC*, a mais elevada dos últimos dias.

De momento sigo com 16,7ºC e Cirrus Uncinus no céu.


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2010 às 20:01)

A vaga de frio também chegou a Oeiras,uns gelados 23,6ºC de máxima em Oeiras.  Está muito boa essa da vaga de frio.
O vento foi fraco o dia todo.
A minima de 13,9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Out 2010 às 21:00)

O frio foi tanto que a máxima chegou aos *24ºC*. 

Sigo agora com 18,7ºC, c'a frio..


----------



## Lousano (18 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Aqui a temperatura continua a descer, tendo sido a máxima de 21,0ºC.

Neste momento 11,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2010 às 21:40)

A temperatura vai descendo a um óptimo ritmo, encontrando-se actualmente nos 14,7ºC.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## DRC (18 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura ainda vai nos *17,1ºC*.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Máxima de 21.8ºC

Agora 15.7ºC


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2010 às 22:41)

Agora 13.6ºC

Segundo o IM junto ao Tejo (Alvega) às 21 horas já ia com 8.4ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2010 às 22:43)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,8ºC (08:01)*
Máxima:*24,8ºC (15:29)* 

Rajada máxima:*22,5km/h NW*

Agora:
17,1ºC
59%Hr
1018,5hPa
vento nulo


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2010 às 23:10)

Aqui a temperatura desce a bom ritmo. Sigo com 11,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2010 às 23:14)

A temperatura levou um tombo por aqui neste momento estão 9,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite!
Dia agradável mas fresco, com céu geralmente limpo.
Sigo, de momento, com 15.8ºC, 62%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC (mínima do mês)
21.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2010 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Out 2010 às 07:25)

Mais uma noite fresca pelo Litoral Centro:






_Mapa de observações do IM 06h (05h UTC)_

2.0ºC - Alvega
2.8ºC - Alcobaça
3.0ºC - Tomar
3.7ºC - Coruche
3.8ºC - Rio Maior
4.2ºC - Leiria (Aeródromo)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2010 às 07:49)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 4.0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2010 às 08:32)

Moita - Mínima de *7,3ºC*

Em Tomar a mínima foi bem fresca a chegar aos *0,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2010 às 09:54)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (excepto dados de vento)






---

O drama de muitas noites de Inverno já se começou a fazer sentir. A vento acaba sempre por aparecer, e por estragar a mínima. *12,4ºC*, foi a de hoje.

Por agora sigo com 15,4ºC, humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2010 às 09:58)

Mínima de 10,9 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

Temperatura nos 15,9 ºC e apenas 49 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2010 às 10:00)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura minína foi de 2,5ºC , neste momento estão 7,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2010 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 4,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2010 às 11:11)

Em Odivelas, mínima de 12,7ºC.
Ontem a máxima foi de 22,7ºC.

Agora sigo com 16,6ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Out 2010 às 11:14)

Temperatura minima, a mais baixa registada no meteotomar em Outubro de 0.7ºC (8h17) 3 horas depois, as 11h17 ja tinha subido 17ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Out 2010 às 11:47)

bom dia 

Céu praticamente limpo, valores de humidade baixos, apenas se avistam alguns Cirrus mas muito dispersos e com vento a deslocar-se fraco de ENE.
A temperatura mínima até ao momento chegou aos *11.7ºC*.

Entre os dias 15 e 18 que não estive por cá, os valores da minha estação foram:
Máximos: 23.2ºC - 82% hr
mínimos: 12.3ºC - 30% hr

*Actuais*: 18.7ºC - 32% hr


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2010 às 12:22)

Boas

Mínima de 10.9ºC (07:47), humidade máxima de 64% (07:40)

Agora céu limpo o vento é fraco por vezes nulo e a temperatura é de 19,5ºC com humidade nos 40%


----------



## lsalvador (19 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Em Tomar ja vai em 22.9º para quem teve uma minima de 0.7º as 8h14, vai lá vai


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2010 às 13:07)

Estão neste momento *18,7ºC* por aqui e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2010 às 13:08)

E por Setúbal já vou com 21,7ºC e humidade de 32%  mais um dia bem agradável


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2010 às 13:44)

Inverteu-se a tendência e hoje a temperatura máxima será superior a ontem.

Neste momento 20,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2010 às 14:12)

Em Abrantes a mínima ficou pelos 8.5ºC

Em Alvega pelo gráfico do IM deve ter estado perto do 1.0ºC o que se confima pela primeira geada registada nalgumas zonas mais baixas.


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2010 às 14:16)

Neste momento 22.4ºC


----------



## zejorge (19 Out 2010 às 14:33)

Olá

Aqui por Constância a minima foi de 3,4º ás 07H12.

Neste momento sigo com 23,2º.

Cumpts


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2010 às 16:00)

Estão neste momento *21,2ºC* de temperatura e 35% de humidade relativa na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Out 2010 às 17:18)

Extremos de Hoje:

*22.1 °C (15:01 UTC)*
*7.3 °C (05:31 UTC)*

Belo dia de Sol....


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 23,8


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2010 às 20:12)

Temperatura máxima de *22,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,1ºC, humidade nos 58% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Out 2010 às 20:37)

boa noite 

Bem, aqui pelo job desde há horas a rede anda a passo de caracol e desde aí a tentar colocar aqui uma letra que se veja, veremos se o consigo...  
O dia foi uma cópia quase exacta dos anteriores, céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, vento fraco a predominar de ENE e um acentuada amplitude térmica que apesar de tudo se manteve bem acima de valores já por aqui divulgados, não fosse o local pouco propício às grandes inversões já que persiste a curiosidade quanto aos valores em pequenas áreas bem próximas! 

A temperatura por aqui ronda os *15ºC*.


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2010 às 21:00)

Estão agora *16,5ºC* de temperatura tendo-se registado uma máxima de *21,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2010 às 21:13)

Extremos em Setúbal:

Mínima:*10,9ºC (07:47)*
Máxima:*24,4ºC (16:06)* 

Rajada máxima: *19,3km/h (09:29)*

Humidade máxima:*64% (07:40)*
Humidade mínima: *26% (14:21)* 

Agora:
18,0ºC
55%Hr
1015,2hPa
0,0km/h


----------



## NfrG (19 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Boa Noite

Céu limpo e 16º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2010 às 21:43)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.8ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.6ºC

T.Minima: 3.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Out 2010 às 21:45)

Boa noite!
Hoje a consola e o pc estavam de candeias às avessas, pelo que não registou a mínima, que deve ter rondado os 13ºC. 
A máxima foi de 21.3ºC.

De momento, 16.5ºC, 50%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2010 às 21:51)

A temperatura parece ter estagnado nos *16,5ºC*.
A humidade relativa está nos 52%, o vento sopra fraco e a pressão a descer (pouco).


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2010 às 21:53)

Óptimo ritmo de descida, por cá, com 14,2ºC neste momento.

Humidade nos 71% e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Aqui a temperatura não desce até sobe  18,3ºC, 52%Hr e vento fraco e nulo de NW


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2010 às 23:30)

Neste momento estão 13.0ºC

Máxima de 23.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2010 às 00:21)

olá_ 

Continuação de céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo que parece deslocar-se de norte.

*Valores de 19Out*:
Máximos: 23.3ºC - 60% hr
mínimos: 11.7ºC - 20% hr

*Actuais*: 13.9ºC - 45% hr


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2010 às 00:30)

Vou fazer aqui um pequeno off-topic

Para vos meter um pouco de inveja deixo aqui uma foto matinal aqui de Bragança, a foto não está grande coisa mas percebe-se o essencial (a geada)






Abraços da Terra Fria


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2010 às 01:08)

MSantos disse:


> Abraços da Terra Fria



Abraços calorosos e hospitaleiros de uma terra moldada pelo frio...


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2010 às 01:54)

Verificou-se uma ligeira subida da temperatura e até o vento aumentou um pouco da sua intensidade vindo de NNE.

*Actuais*: 15.0ºC - 44% hr


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2010 às 06:58)

Há cerca de 20 minutos, a temperatura encontrava-se nos *10,0ºC*. Foi a mínima até agora.

De momento sigo já com 11,0ºC, e humidade em queda, nos 58%.

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2010 às 07:39)

*9,9ºC* agora! Ultrapassada a barreira psicológica dos 10ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2010 às 08:10)

Nova mínima para Outubro desde que tenho registos (2007).

Out/2007 > 7,1ºC
Out/2008 > 7,2ºC
Out/2009 > 7,2ºC
Out/2010 > *6,4ºC*


----------



## Henrique (20 Out 2010 às 08:22)

Boas!
Temperatura mínima de 8,7ºC. Depois de uma subida brusca até aos 9,3ºC já desceu novamente para os actuais 8,8ºC.
Hr nos 87%.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2010 às 08:44)

Já agora deixar um gráfico curioso.

Desvio na temperatura máxima deste ano em relação à média de 2007/2009.


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 3,3ºC e já começa a ser bem fresca a madrugada.


----------



## vitamos (20 Out 2010 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca com céu limpo. 9ºC ás 9h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2010 às 10:44)

Ontem em viagem pelo Alentejo e Ribatejo, medi:


16,0 ºC em Alvega pelas 19h
9,5 ºC em Degracia pelas 20h
11,0 ºC em Gavião pelas 20:10h
*8,0 ºC no Couço, pelas 22:45h*
11,0 ºC no Campo de Tiro de Alcochete pelas 23:30h
13,0 ºC no Montijo pelas 23:40h


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2010 às 11:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2010 às 11:49)

Dia bastante solarengo e seco.

Estou com 21,3ºC e 37%.

Vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2010 às 12:06)

Temperatura mínima de *9,7ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 20,5ºC, humidade nos 42% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2010 às 12:11)

Ontem a máxima foi de 23,2ºC.
Hoje e agora sigo com 20,5ºC. Ligeiramente mais quente que ontem a esta hora.

Quanto a mínimas, registei esta madrugada a mais baixa deste Outono: 10,1ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Out 2010 às 12:26)

A mínima aqui ficou pelos *11ºC*.

Sigo agora com 18ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2010 às 12:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ontem em viagem pelo Alentejo e Ribatejo, medi:
> 
> 
> 16,0 ºC em Alvega pelas 19h
> ...



Eheh, a minha terra a mais fria destas zonas, hoje a Minima foi de 3.4ºC


----------



## squidward (20 Out 2010 às 13:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eheh, a minha terra a mais fria destas zonas, hoje a Minima foi de *3.4ºC*



Temperatura assim tão baixa?? estranho não

Aqui a mínima foi até aos *8.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2010 às 13:59)

Boas

Mínima de 12,0ºC mais baixa perto do solo 10,7ºC

Agora sigo com 22,6ºC, 43%Hr, 1015,4hpa e vento fraco de SW por vezes nulo


----------



## lsalvador (20 Out 2010 às 14:11)

squidward disse:


> Temperatura assim tão baixa?? estranho não
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi até aos *8.7ºC*



Não me parece, em Tomar ontem registei 0.7 e hoje 1.9 de minimas.


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Mínima de 7.9ºC

Agora 24.2ºC

Em Alvega a mínima foi de cerca de 2.0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2010 às 16:33)

squidward disse:


> Temperatura assim tão baixa?? estranho não
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi até aos *8.7ºC*



Duvidas, é bem verdade que estas zonas são frias.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2010 às 16:52)

boa tarde 

As nuvens estão de férias permitindo mais um dia de céu limpo e com um sol muito luminoso, em larga medida devido aos baixos níveis de humidade. O vento desloca-se fraco de ENE.

A temperatura mínima lá por casa da última madrugada atingiu os *10.9ºC*.

Por aqui estão cerca de *22ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Out 2010 às 19:10)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. mínima: *11.0ºC*

Temp. máxima: *19.5ºC*

Agora sigo com 17.0ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2010 às 19:11)

A máxima de hoje foi de 24,8ºC, superior à de ontem (23,5ºC).

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 17,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2010 às 20:38)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 12,0ºC mais baixa perto do solo 10,7ºC
> 
> Agora sigo com 22,6ºC, 43%Hr, 1015,4hpa e vento fraco de SW por vezes nulo



A máxima foi de 23,9ºC

Agora estão 19,0ºC com apenas 34%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2010 às 21:40)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco... boring...
Sigo, de momento, com 17.5ºC e apenas 39%HR.

Extremos do dia:

11.9ºC (mínima do mês)
22ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2010 às 21:49)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.0ºC

T.Minima: 3.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2010 às 23:08)

A descer lentamente, sigo com 14,5ºC e humidade nos 88%.

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2010 às 23:21)

Máxima de 25.4ºC

Agora 15.3ºC

Em Alvega às 22 já ia nos 7.9ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2010 às 23:54)

Por Setúbal sigo com 14,8ºC, 53%Hr,1017,2hPa e vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2010 às 23:55)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

Sigo com 14,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2010 às 00:25)

boa noite 

A temperatura desce de forma muito gradual face a outros locais próximos onde as habituais diferenças se fazem notar. A HR ainda está muito baixa por aqui, o céu está limpo e o vento é praticamente nulo.

Valores de 20Out:
Máximos: 23.6ºC - 68% hr
mínimos: 10.9ºC - 25% hr

Actuais: 15.2ºC - 44% hr


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2010 às 00:53)

A descer a bom ritmo sigo com 13,1ºC e 63%Hr o vento é nulo

tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2010 às 01:26)

Gráfico das observações horárias da temperatura na estação de Alvega.
Além da amplitude térmica (das maiores registadas nas últimas 24 horas), apresenta uma curva bem jeitosa, sem grandes influências do vento.







---------------------

Em Odivelas, registei a mínima do mês 10,1ºC.
A máxima foi até aos 23,7ºC.

Neste momento, 13,6ºC.

A praia da Rainha, estava à meia noite com 5,3ºC.


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Out 2010 às 01:56)

*Uma vez mais, muito obrigado Vince.*


----------



## Henrique (21 Out 2010 às 08:04)

Mais um record de mínima para o mês de Outubro: *7,9ºC*
Hr:89%

Na Praia da rainha a 2km daqui, a temperatura rondou os 4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2010 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Nova mínima do mês, com *9,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,2ºC, humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2010 às 12:17)

Boa tarde.

Hoje a mínima já foi de 5,2ºC, travando assim a progressiva descida de temperatura sentida nos últimos dia.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 18,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Por aqui neste momento céu limpo.

Estou com 20,4ºC e vento fraco variando entre SE e NE.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2010 às 13:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Nova mínima para Outubro desde que tenho registos (2007).
> 
> Out/2007 > 7,1ºC
> Out/2008 > 7,2ºC
> ...



Post meu de ontem. Hoje a mínima ainda foi mais baixa. *5,9ºC* novo record de Outubro.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2010 às 13:49)

Boas

Mínima de 9,7ºC e 8,7ºC perto do solo 

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 42%Hr, 1018,8hPa e vento muito fraco maior parte do tempo nulo...máximo de apenas 11,3km/h de SW até agora


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 13:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Post meu de ontem. Hoje a mínima ainda foi mais baixa. *5,9ºC* novo record de Outubro.





O que uns dias sem vento e o AA fazem. Mínimas tão baixas aqui tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo.

E vamos lá ver se se fica por aqui. Esta noite vai ser mais do mesmo.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Out 2010 às 14:35)

Por Tomar minima de 2.4º

Nos últimos dias foram registadas as seguintes mínimas :

Dia 15 : 9,6º
Dia 16 : 6,6º
Dia 17 : 4,7º
Dia 18 : 2,7º
_Dia 19 : 0,7º Record do MeteoTomar para Outubro_
Dia 20 : 1.9º
Dia 21 : 2.4º


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2010 às 15:43)

Em Abrantes mínima de 8.3ºC

Agora 24.2ºC

Em Alvega a mínima foi de 3.0ºC


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2010 às 17:26)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *10,2ºC*.
Agora estão *21,8ºC* o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que uns dias sem vento e o AA fazem. Mínimas tão baixas aqui tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo.
> 
> E vamos lá ver se se fica por aqui. Esta noite vai ser mais do mesmo.



Esta noite deverá ser mais alta a mínima..mais do mesmo ou ainda menos que isso em principio é no inicio da próxima semana


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2010 às 17:53)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*9,7ºC (07:40)* e *8,7ºC (07:07)* perto do solo
Máxima:*24,0ºC (14:55)*

Rajada máxima:*16km/h (16:46)* um dos dias de menos vento até agora!

Actual:
21,5ºC
47%HR
1017,9hPa
vento fraco

tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lousano (21 Out 2010 às 18:21)

A tarde hoje aqueceu bem, com 26,6ºC de máxima.

Neste momento 20,1ºC e a arrefecer a bom ritmo devido ao vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Out 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 17.5ºC e céu com nuvens altas dispersas.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Out 2010 às 20:01)

boa noite 

Céu praticamente limpo pela manhã, à tarde mais nebulosidade, essencialmente alta por Cirrus fibratus e Cirrostratus fibratus, vento em geral fraco.

A temperatura mínima da última madrugada, sem alteração significativa face às anteriores não desceu além dos *10.6ºC*.

De momento por aqui estão cerca de *19ºC*.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2010 às 21:23)

Sigo por aqui com 16,8ºC...

Tempo Real:
*http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10*


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Por aqui noite de muito pouco vento em semelhança com as noites anteriores.

Estou com 16,3ºC e humidade nos 86%.


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Máxima de 25.2ºC

Agora 16.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2010 às 21:55)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia calmo por cá, em contraste com o que se passou na Madeira...
Sigo com 16.1ºC, 80%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.6ºC
20.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2010 às 23:27)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 14,2ºC e uma ligeira névoa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Boas
Sigo com uma temperatura de 15,1ºC, humidade de 86% e pressão de 1019,6hPa o vento continua nulo e o máximo do dia foi de 22,4km/h 

Em tempo Real:
*http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10*


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2010 às 00:02)

boa noite 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, ocasionalmente surgem alguns Cirrocumulus, vento praticamente nulo, no entanto uma leve brisa parece deslocar-se de NW.

*valores de 21Out*:
Máximos: 23.4ºC - 78% hr
mínimos: 12.3ºC - 27% hr

*actuais*: 14.7ºC - 77% hr


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2010 às 00:03)

Aqui temperatura bem mais alta que ontem , 11,0ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2010 às 01:30)

Actualmente estão 13,7ºC e 88%HR o vento continua nulo


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2010 às 07:10)

Bom dia.

Mais calor hoje, com 12,9ºC neste momento, e mínima de *11,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2010 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 25.1ºC

T.Minima: 4.7ºC

Hoje a Minima foi de 7.7ºC, por agora estão 9.8ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2010 às 10:06)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a mínima foi de *12,4ºC* pelas 06h54.
Neste momento estão *13,9ºC* de temperatura e há algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2010 às 10:40)

15,1ºC na actualidade, um _mix_ de núvens médias e altas no céu, e ainda alguma névoa.

86% de humidade, vento nulo e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2010 às 11:54)

Gilmet disse:


> (...) um _mix_ de núvens médias e altas no céu, e ainda alguma névoa.



Ipsis verbis aqui.

Com 15,9ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2010 às 12:44)

17,2ºC, com o Sol omisso, por detrás da nebulosidade.

Humidade nos 72%.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2010 às 12:48)

Boas

Por Setúbal tive de mínima 12,1ºC

Agora muitas nuvens e 20,7ºC, 59%Hr, 1019,8hPa e o vento sopra fraco por vezes é nulo! rajada máxima ainda de apenas 8,0km/h SSE 

Em tempo real:
*http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10*


----------



## F_R (22 Out 2010 às 17:18)

Boas

Céu completamente nublado por nuvens altas e estão 20.1ºC

A mínima foi de 9.2ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2010 às 18:12)

Máxima foi de *22,6ºC* 
Mínima de *12.1ºC*

Agora céu nublado como todo o dia e temperatura de 20.3ºC humidade 64% e pressão nos 1017,9hPa o vento é fraco a rajada máxima não foi alem ainda dos 11,3km/h

Em Temo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2010 às 18:25)

Extremos de Hoje:

*20.8 °C (15:24 UTC)* Máxima mais baixa mensal
*9.8 °C (02:52 UTC)*

Hoje a mínima voltou a subir depois de uma sequência de 7 dias sempre a descer.

Para compensar, hoje foi registada a máxima mais baixa de Outubro/2010.


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2010 às 19:33)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu encoberto por nuvens altas e alguma neblina.

Max: 21,2ºC

Min: 5,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2010 às 20:04)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *20,3ºC*, e temperatura actual de 17,0ºC.

Humidade nos 71% e céu muito nublado.

Vento fraco e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Out 2010 às 20:17)

boa noite 

O dia foi marcado por muitas nuvens mas também com algumas abertas.
Até meio da manhã o nevoeiro marcou presença o qual entretanto se dissipou mostrando as camadas superiores compostas de nebulosidade média e alta.
O vento sentiu-se em geral fraco e as temperaturas praticamente mantiveram o registo dos dias anteriores.

Até ao momento uma mínima que atingiu os *13.2ºC* em contraste com uma máxima que não foi além dos *20.0ºC*.

*Actuais*: 16.8ºC - 60% hr


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2010 às 20:24)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado e uma temperatura actual de 15,6ºc


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2010 às 20:34)

Pelo Radar do IM vai-se aproximando alguma precipitação. A ver se alguém é brindado.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado essencialmente pelo nevoeiro, pelo menos em Lisboa e até ao início da tarde... depois disso, o céu esteve muito nublado com abertas.
Sigo com 18.4ºC, 58%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.8ºC
21.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2010 às 22:01)

A noite segue serena  temperatura nuns agradáveis 18,3ºC a humidade é de 65% e a pressão está nos 1018,6hPa o vento sopra fraco de NW com uma rajada máxima hoje de apenas 14,5km/h dos dias de menos vento este ano se não for o de menos vento mesmo...

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Out 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 14.7ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2010 às 02:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Out 2010 às 08:19)

bom dia e bom f-d-s... 

Início de dia relativamente fresco com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NNW.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 20.0ºC - 85% hr
mínimos: 13.2ºC - 56% hr

Por aqui neste momento a temperatura está nos cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2010 às 11:24)

Boas

Mínima de 13,6ºC

Agora céu  limpo e 19,0ºC, 65%HR, 1019,5hPa e o vento sopra fraco mas  com períodos de moderado tendo até agora a rajada máxima sido de  29,0km/h 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2010 às 16:29)

Por aqui estão* 21,3ºC* e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.


----------



## fsl (23 Out 2010 às 16:34)

*Tempo primaveril em Oeiras :



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-10-10  16:19) 
Temperatura:  22.8°C  
Humidade: 58%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.1°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1018.0 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 81.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  571.2mm 
Wind chill:  22.8°C  
Indíce THW:   22.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  22.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.3°C às   8:08  23.1°C às 14:59 
Humidade:  52%  às  14:59  92%  às   5:40 
Ponto de Orvalho:  11.1°C às   7:20  13.9°C às  10:29 
Pressão:  1017.9hPa  às  15:45  1019.9hPa  às  10:19 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às  12:21 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  12.2°C às   7:59  
Maior Indíce Calor   23.3°C às  14:28 


*


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Estão agora *16,7ºC *de temperatura pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.
O dia de hoje foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade, especialmente durante a tarde.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,6ºC (07:18)*
Máxima:*23,3ºC (15:31)*

Rajada máxima:*38,6km/h NW (19:08)*

Agora sigo com 16,1ºC, 79%Hr, 1019,4hPa e vento fraco a moderado

Aqui em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado após o nevoeiro matinal e de céu muito nublado a partir de meio da tarde.

Max: 21,3ºC
Min: 5,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2010 às 02:34)

Ontem a nortada levantou-se a partir do final da manhã e tem estado até agora.

Estou com 15,4ºC e vento moderado de N.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia.

Manhã de nevoeiro e vento nulo.

Mínima de 5,7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Out 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Mínima elevada, de 16ºC.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, 17.9ºC, 73%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Out 2010 às 11:37)

bom dia 

Após uma noite com nortada fraca a moderada, o dia iniciou com céu praticamente limpo onde apenas se avistava maior nebulosidade junto à faixa costeira a Oeste e à medida que a manhã foi avançando, essa nebulosidade foi progredindo mais para o interior e desde aí o cenário tem sido de Cumulus essencialmente fractus, alguns dos quais com alguma dimensão, no entanto com boas abertas.

*Valores de ontem*: 
Máximos: 21.6ºC - 79% hr
mínimos: 13.7ºC - 49% hr

A temperatura mínima desta madrugada ficou-se pelos amenos *15.4ºC*.

Por aqui a mesma anda na ordem dos *18ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2010 às 11:46)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 11.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2010 às 18:03)

Depois do nevoeiro que se sentiu durante toda a manhã, a tarde surgiu com céu muito nublado.

TMax: 20,9ºC


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2010 às 20:03)

E aqui não chega nada, nem se quer nuvens

O céu até está estrelado.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Out 2010 às 21:57)

Boa noite!
Céu nublado com abertas durante o dia e tempo morno...

Extremos do dia:

16ºC
21.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2010 às 22:01)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.1ºC

T.Minima: 11.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Out 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite! 

Sigo com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2010 às 22:22)

Por aqui já chuvisca.

Tactual: 14,2ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (24 Out 2010 às 22:26)

aqui por Leiria ja chove neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2010 às 23:37)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento sigo com céu encoberto e 16,8ºC, sendo que a temperatura se encontra em subida.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2010 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2010 às 07:44)

bom dia 

Mais uma noite com vento fraco a moderado complementada com o regresso da chuva ainda que de intensidade fraca, a temperatura mínima até ao momento ficou nos *15.1ºC*.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 20.9ºC - 79% hr
mínimos: 14.4ºC - 50% hr

Aqui e agora estão cerca de *18ºC* e sem precipitação.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Out 2010 às 07:56)

Começou o dia com chuva fraca. 

Deu para acumular 0,2 mm.


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tactual: 19,4ºC

Ontem o chuvisco não foi suficiente para registo. Segundo a estação do IM, deverá ter sido cerca de 0,2mm.


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria acumulei *1,0 mm*, á pouco durante a passagem de um aguaceiro fraco.

Neste momento estão *18,1ºC *de temperatura, 89% de humidade relativa e o sol brilha, mas com alguns aguaceiros fracos aqui á volta.


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2010 às 10:15)

Boas , por aqui uma chuva fraca mas que cai de forma continua desde a madrugada que já rendeu o total de 3,7mm de precipitação.
Temperatura actual de 17,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 17,7ºC.

Durante a noite acumulei 1mm de precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2010 às 11:24)

A chuva caiu, durante mais de uma hora, em ritmo fraco a moderado. Acumulei *2,1mm*.

Temperatura mínima de *16,7ºC*, e actual de 18,2ºC.

Humidade nos 84% e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2010 às 11:43)

Houve uma melhoria, sem precipitação desde há horas com o céu ainda muito nublado mas já com boas abertas. Vento geralmente fraco de WNW.

A temperatura anda nos cerca de *20ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2010 às 11:46)

Acumulei 1 mm  não esperava 

Estou com 18,7ºC e vento fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2010 às 17:36)

Mínima de 15.3ºC
Máxima de 23.8ºC

Agora 22.3ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2010 às 17:47)

Boas

Mínima:*17,1ºC(00:00)*
Máxima:*23,1ºC (15:42)*

Rajada máxima: *35,4km/h N (11:55)*

Não registei precipitação apesar de ter pingado durante a manha mas nada acumulou 

Agora sigo com 20,9ºC, 65%Hr, 1019,7hPa e vento fraco 

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2010 às 19:11)

boa tarde 

O céu esta tarde esteve pouco nublado, quase limpo agora ao anoitecer excepto mais a oeste.
Vento fraco a moderado predominando de NW.
A temperatura máxima subiu até aos *20.7ºC*.

O cenário a Este:






A Sul:





A Sudoeste:





*Actuais*: 17.6ºC - 67% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2010 às 19:11)

Boas

Por aqui infelizmente hoje não choveu, o céu esteve nublado com abertas durante todo o dia.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.9ºC

T.Minima: 12.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Depois da manhã de céu muito nublado, a tarde foi agradável e com poucas nuvens.

Tmax: 22,7ºC ( Outubro com temperaturas máximas muito homogéneas, sem grandes oscilações)

Neste momento 15,2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Out 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 15.7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite!
Após uma madrugada e início de manhã com alguma chuva fraca que, por cá, nada acumulou, o resto do dia marcou-se pelo progressivo desanuviamento do céu, e desanuviado é como ele está agora...
Sigo, de momento, com 17.3ºC, 70%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.3ºC (actualizável)
22.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2010 às 23:18)

Neste momento 15.1ºC que é a nova mínima de hoje


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2010 às 23:50)

Bonitas fotos, José! 

---

*14,8ºC* actualmente, mínima do dia até agora. Duvido que desça muito mais.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2010 às 00:43)

Aqui estão 16.1ºC, 81%Hr, 1021,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 01:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 1,0 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2010 às 07:10)

bom dia 

A madrugada foi mais fresca e bem mais calma em termos de vento.
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NNE.
A temperatura mínima até ao momento lá por casa foi de *13.9ºC*.
*
Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 20.7ºC - 88% hr
mínimos: 15.2ºC - 51% hr

Por agora aqui estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2010 às 12:59)

Boa tarde.

Temperatua mínima de *13,3ºC*. O vento de leste, que começou a soprar por volta das 3h, impediu um decréscimo maior.

Actualmente sigo com 18,9ºC, humidade nos 40% e pressão a 1026 hPa.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2010 às 13:23)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima que tive foi de 12.0ºC

Destaque para a pressão que se encontra alta com 1025,1hPa tendo ido ao máximo de 1025,7hPa (12:08)

Actualmente estou com céu limpo e temperatura amena de 22.4ºC humidade nos 38% e o vento sopra fraco com um máximo até agora de 22,5km/h (00:45)

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## zejorge (26 Out 2010 às 14:54)

Olá boa tarde

A mínima registada foi de 7,1º às 07H02.

Neste momento sigo com 22º,7 e céu práticamente limpo.

Cumpts


----------



## F_R (26 Out 2010 às 16:05)

Mínima de 12.3ºC

Máxima de 24.4ºC

Agora 23.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2010 às 16:17)

Dia primaveril, com frescura de manhã e calor à tarde.

Neste momento estou com 22,2ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2010 às 16:27)

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens altas e a temperatura está nos *21,3ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Out 2010 às 17:08)

Extremos de Hoje:

*23.3 °C (14:49 UTC)*
*9.3 °C (07:03 UTC)*


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 16.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2010 às 22:03)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia meteorologicamente aborrecido, como tem sido hábito de há uns tempos para cá... Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, temperatura amena...
Sigo, de momento, com 17.5ºC, 50%HR, 1027hpa...

Extremos do dia:

14.7ºC
21.6ºC.


----------



## NfrG (26 Out 2010 às 22:38)

Boa noite! 

Tenho andado desaparecido daqui do fórum por motivos escolares. 
Hoje de manhã saí de casa, e estava um bocado de vento e um friozinho.
Ao almoço até ficou calor.
Por agora sigo com 15º e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2010 às 23:35)

Máxima:25,0ºC
Mínima:12.0ºC

Rajada máxima 23km/h

Agora 17,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2010 às 00:00)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 13,6ºC, a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (27 Out 2010 às 01:25)

Ontem foi mais um dia típico deste Outubro - Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, tarde amena e noite e manhã fresca.

Max: 22,2ºC

Min: 5,3ºC

PS: A pressão máxima ontem foi de 1028,7 hPa, valor mais elevado desde dia 04ABR10.

Neste momento 8,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2010 às 07:24)

Bom amanhecer.

Noite calma e amena, com temperatura mínima de *12,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,8ºC, humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1024 hPa. O vento sopra fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Em Setúbal mínima de 12,1ºC(terraço)/ 11,4ºC perto do solo 

Agora céu limpo e 15,9ºC, 59%Hr, 1025,8hPa e vento fraco

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Mínima de *6,6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2010 às 12:39)

20,2ºC por agora, com céu encoberto por uma camada de Cirroestratus e Cirrocumulus, maioritariamente.

Humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## Henrique (27 Out 2010 às 12:43)

Boas tardes, o frio regressou esta noite sendo que tive uma mínima de 8,1ºC.
Agora sigo com 19ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Céu a se tornar muito nublado o sol já se foi! temperatura amena de 22,2ºC, humidade de 36% e pressão a descer 1024,7hPa depois dum máximo de 1026,0hpa (10:41) o vento sopra fraco com um máximo até agora de 12,9km/h (10:29)

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 13:19)

Mais um dia primaveril, mas nublado por nuvens altas.

Estou com 20,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Lousano (27 Out 2010 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma mínima de 4,2ºC, a tarde está bem agradável, com 22,9ºC actuais.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2010 às 17:06)

Boa tarde

Mínima de 6.6ºC
Máxima de 23.3ºC

Agora 21.7ºC e algumas nuvens altas 

Em Alvega a mínima foi de cerca de 2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2010 às 19:01)

Extremos de Hoje:

*21.6 °C (15:19 UTC)*
*6.6 °C (06:18 UTC)*

Mais um dia fresco de Outubro.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 19:09)

Extremos em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,1ºC*
Máxima:*22,9ºC*

Agora sigo com 19,0ºC, 49%Hr, 1024hPa e vento nulo

Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Out 2010 às 20:35)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *12.7ºC*.

Temperatura máxima: *20.9ºC*

Actualmente sigo com 16.7ºC


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2010 às 21:27)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria estão neste momento* 17,5ºC* de temperatura e 59% de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2010 às 22:02)

Boa noite!
Para não variar muito, mais um dia chato...
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 17.4ºC, 58%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12ºC
21ºC


----------



## NfrG (27 Out 2010 às 22:14)

Boa Noite

Por aqui, amanheceu com céu limpo mas ao longo do dia, foram-se acumulando nuvens altas.
Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 17º.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 23:22)

Aqui não está muito frio sigo com 16,7ºC,66%Hr e vento fraco quase nulo

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2010 às 23:48)

14.8ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Out 2010 às 00:25)

boa noite 

Foi um dia de céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens altas, também boas abertas e vento fraco que predominou de NNW.

*Valores de 27Out*:
Máximos: 21.9ºC - 67% hr
mínimos: 10.9ºC - 30% hr

A nebulosidade que se verifica neste momento está um pouco indefinida, vento praticamente nulo.

*Actuais*: 14.9ºC - 60% hr


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2010 às 12:57)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *13,3ºC*.

Actuais 20,7ºC, céu muito nublado maioritariamente por Cirroestratus e pequenos Cirrocumulus, e 48% de humidade.

Vento fraco e 1021 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 13:05)

Mais um dia primaveril e nublado.

Estou com 20,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Como previsto, por cá o vento virou para sul, a temperatura subiu (já chegou aos 24,2ºC) e a humidade desceu bastante (já chegou aos 27%)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 15:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Como previsto, por cá o vento virou para sul, a temperatura subiu (já chegou aos 24,2ºC) e a humidade desceu bastante (já chegou aos 27%)



Aqui vento de sul é sinal de frescura e humidade, o que um rio faz.

Estou com 18,8ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Lousano (28 Out 2010 às 16:28)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu praticamente encoberto e vento fraco.

Min: 8,5ºC (08H38)

Max: 22,0ºC


----------



## Iuri (28 Out 2010 às 17:32)

As previsões apontam para um fim-de-semana de precipitação forte.
Onde posso encontrar algumas cartas/modelos dessas previsões?


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2010 às 17:43)

Iuri disse:


> As previsões apontam para um fim-de-semana de precipitação forte.
> Onde posso encontrar algumas cartas/modelos dessas previsões?



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0 para o caso do GFS, modelo americano.

Na parte superior da página, tens a possibilidade de escolher outros modelos.

Cumps


----------



## F_R (28 Out 2010 às 18:01)

Mínima de 11.3ºC

Máxima de 21.4ºC

Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e 20.5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Out 2010 às 18:02)

Boa tarde .
Sigo com 20.3ºC e céu nublado.
Enquanto o IM tem o seu radar, as paginas em manuntençao, podem ir acompanhando pelo meu site 

http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/radar-/


----------



## DMiguel (28 Out 2010 às 18:41)

Agora está a entrar em efeito o factor noite.

Sempre em Alcobaça, mas sempre, a noite traz um arrefecimento brusco e hoje não é excepção.

17ºC já. Sente-se uma aragem fresca.
E está céu nublado por nuvens altas, muito raiadas, dá para ver o céu azul ao mesmo tempo.

Estou espectante para com amanhã 

P.S: Adoro ver as noites onde a estação de Alcobaça tem a temperatura mais baixa do país no site do IM.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Out 2010 às 19:36)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *14.0ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *22.3ºC*

Agora sigo com 17.1ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2010 às 21:14)

Tarde bem amena, com máxima de *21,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,0ºC, estagnados, e humidade nos 78%.


----------



## DRC (28 Out 2010 às 21:17)

Estão neste momento por aqui *17,4ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Out 2010 às 23:43)




----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2010 às 00:02)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 16,8ºC e céu encoberto. Humidade nos 80% e pressão em queda, nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu maioritariamente muito nublado, com temperaturas amenas...
Sigo ainda com 17.3ºC, 74%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.4ºC
22.2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2010 às 00:15)

boa noite 

O dia foi de céu nublado porém com abertas e vento em geral fraco.
*
Valores de 28Out*:
Máximos: 21.2ºC - 73% hr
mínimos: 12.8ºC - 32% hr

De momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas e algum vento vindo de WSW.

*Actuais*: 17.2ºC - 79% hr


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 00:27)

Boas

Mínima ontem de 13,0ºC e máxima de 21,5ºC...

Agora sigo a esta hora com 17,4ºC e humidade nos 91% a pressão está nos 1016,2hPa

*Estação em tempo Real 24h até fim do evento*
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2010 às 07:31)

Bom dia.

Noite de completa estagnação. Mínima de *16,8ºC*, pouco depois das 00h, e actuais 18,0ºC.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1011 hPa, com um _rate_ de -10 hPa/24h.


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 08:20)

Bom dia.

Aqui já começou a chover, por agora ainda fraco, , tendo registado os primeiros 0,5mm.

A temperatura actual é de 15,7ºC e o vento é forte de Sul, com rajada máxima até ao momento de 56,8 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 12.0ºC, por agora estão 16.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está nublado, estou ansiosamente a espera da chuva.


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 09:15)

Bons dias invernosos a todos,

Na imagem de radar já se nota a chuvinha e bem forte a chegar ao litoral!


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
Por aqui ainda não chove, mas pelo aspecto, está para breve... venha ela!!
Temperatura completamente estagnada nos 19.5ºC, após mínima de  17.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 09:31)

Por aqui pingos bastante grossos, já acumulei 0,2 mm.

Estou com 18,1ºC e vento forte de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 09:36)

Chove forte 

Atingi já 1 mm.


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 09:37)

Em Lisboa está...a anoitecer


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 09:39)

Chuva forte!!
1ºmm de 23mm previstos pelo GFS até às 13h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2010 às 09:40)

Aqui não chove.

Ainda 0,0 mm e céu bastante escuro.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 09:41)

Em cerca de 15 minutos, já levo 2,4 mm.

Estou com 17,9ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2010 às 09:41)

Começou agora uma chuva fraca.

Vento fraco a moderado de SE e 19,5 ºC.


----------



## fog (29 Out 2010 às 09:42)

Lisboa, Sete Rios, chove bem!


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 09:42)

Lisboa, Restauradores...chove bem também...começou agora!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2010 às 09:44)

Chuva moderada a forte com pingas bastante grossas.

Em 3 minutos, tudo mudou.


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 09:55)

Continua a chover mas mais moderado que ao inicio.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 09:59)

Chuva moderada, por vezes forte.
Temperatura nos *17,7ºC*, humidade nos *88%* e *3,6 mm *já acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 10:00)

Começou com bastante força, mas agora acalmou um pouco. 
O vento tem estado a aumentar de intensidade.
4mm acumulados.

Imagem de radar às 9h30:


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 10:05)

Por aqui já caíram os primeiros pingos, mas nada de importante...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 10:17)

Está-lhe a dar bem, já levo 7,0 mm, e não está a querer parar  

Estou com 17,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 10:19)

TROVOADA!
6mm e chuva forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 10:20)

Que temporal, acabou de trovejar, 9 mm.


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 10:20)

Trovão sentido em Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 10:23)

11,2 mm e 97,6 mm/hr


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 10:23)

Por aqui ainda tudo calmo, apenas com umas gotas esporádicas.
Precip: 1mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 10:26)

Chuva extremamente forte!
Vento também muito forte!!
E mais um trovão!!
10mm

EDIT: outro trovão e 13mm.


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 10:27)

Mais um trovão.
Até agora a região de Lisboa parece ser a mais "atacada".
Mas pelo que vejo, vem aí uma bomba meteorológica.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 10:27)

Volta a trovejar, mas as coisas estão mais calmas.

13,0 mm e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Jota 21 (29 Out 2010 às 10:29)

Caxias: chuva forte, trovoada, 18,5ºc.
 Se chover assim umas 2 ou 3 horas vamos ter problemas...


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 10:31)

Chuva forte e já ouvi pelo menos um trovão.
A temperatura estagnou nos 17,6ºC e o céu está tão escuro que parece que é ainda de noite.

EDIT 10H32: CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE AGORA!
É incrível, parece nevoeiro!


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 10:32)

Chuva a intensificar-se (Telheiras)


----------



## FilipaP (29 Out 2010 às 10:36)

Chuva muito forte em Telheiras e tudo muito escuro.


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 10:38)

Chove cupiosamente nos Restauradores...

IM toma medida correcta e aumenta alerta para laranja em Lisboa...


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> 1ºmm de 23mm previstos pelo GFS até às 13h.



1hora depois e já com 20mm. 

Continua a chover, embora com menos intensidade.
O vento também enfraqueceu e passou de sul para sudoeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 10:40)

Por aqui chuva ainda nada, mas o vento sopracada vez mais forte.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2010 às 10:42)




----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 10:46)

Impressionante a carga no Cais do Sodré.

Batido o rain/rate record com uma marca de *261 mm/hr*...

14,6 mm acumulados e continua...


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 10:48)

Mais um trovão!

22mm e a chuva continua.

O vento enfraqueceu.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 10:49)

Que escuridão que está a oeste daqui.


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia. Violenta chuvada em Almada, está uma escuridão que mais parece o fim de tarde. Dois trovões já se ouviram e o vento sopra forte. A visibilidade neste momento, face à brutal quantidade de precipitação, é muito reduzida.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 10:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Batido o rain/rate record com uma marca de *261 mm/hr*...



 o céu na terra.

Por aqui, acumulei até ao momento 18,2 mm, 16,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 10:50)

Imagem de Lisboa


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 10:53)

Não se vê peva em Lisboa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 10:55)

Finalmente começou a chover por aqui agora, mas inda fraco


----------



## ct5iul (29 Out 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia pela Alta de Lisboa chuva forte vento moderado esta tudo escuro para os lados Sintra 

Mesmo agora chove muito forte e há trovoada 
 Isto promete 
http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8603/109.mp4


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 10:56)

chove torrencialmente!!! estou impressionado com a carga de agua que cai neste momento


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Fónix! A região de Lisboa acaba literalmente de ser vandalizada pela chuva...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2010 às 10:57)

Depois de ter atingido os 274 mm/h há momentos, ronda agora os 100 mm/h.

Em poucos minutos, mais de 23 mm acumulados.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 10:58)

Isto é um Rain/Rate de 60 mm/hr:






Imaginem o de 260 mm/hr.


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2010 às 10:58)

Dados nesta altura por Almada: 

22mm de chuva
Temperatura 17,4ºC
 Pressão 1008hpa
 Humidade 92%.


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 10:59)

Avenida da Liberdade cheia de água

http://img27.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dsc00042wp.jpg


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:00)

Então este evento não têm nome


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2010 às 11:00)

Sigo com *29,0mm* acumulados. A chuva tem sido forte, o vento nem tanto, mas o caos já se instalou pelas estradas do Cacém, com a Avenida dos Bons Amigos transformada num rio de lama, derivado das obras que estão a ser feitas na mesma. Água a saír pelas tampas de esgoto, como se não bastasse a que cai do céu, enfim, um dia fantástico para saír de casa e passear pela urbe.

Temperatura nos 16,7ºC e 90% de humidade. A trovoada também se sentiu, há pouco.

Pressão nos 1010 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Por aqui o cenário actualmente é este


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Finalmente chegou aqui a chuva moderada.

Precip: 2mm


----------



## FilipaP (29 Out 2010 às 11:03)

Apesar do cenário ter clareado um pouco, a carga de água em Telheiras continua. É uma pena não conseguir medir!
Entretanto o IM foi ao ar e já não consigo entrar.


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 11:05)

aqui agora ja acalmou...fonix, a estrada parece que tem um ribeiro e ha bocado quando chovia forte fez um relampago, mas não houve barulho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:07)

Bolas, já não chove, ainda nem deu para acumular nada


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 11:08)

trovoadaaaaaa finalmente quebrei o jejum


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:10)

E volta a chover novamente


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:13)

Está imparável, chove forte de novo, e parece que vai trovejar de novo (escuridão) 

Estou com 16,9ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 11:17)

ainda não parou de chover desde as 9 horas
para mim este evento põe a "Paula" num cantinho bem escondido


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 11:19)

Chuva e vento muito forte! 
Rajadas impressionantes.
29mm.


----------



## Tyna (29 Out 2010 às 11:20)

Boas

Aqui pela zona onde me encontro Alfragide, chove bem, à bocado um belo de um trovão, ventinho forte, e tempo muito escuro.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:20)

Passou uma brutalidade de uma célula aqui, com vento muito forte e chuva.

A temperatura cai a pique, 15,2ºC e vento forte de SW.

Rajada máxima de 79 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:22)

Já chove agora com mais intensidade


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2010 às 11:23)

A temperatura deu um trambolhão monumental. *14,5ºC* por agora, a bater consecutivamente a mínima.

Humidade nos 90% e *35,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:24)

acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 11:26)

Carrega de novo... 2ª linha de instabilidade... chove cupiosamente!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:27)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura deu um trambolhão monumental. *14,5ºC* por agora, a bater consecutivamente a mínima.



Ipsis verbis, embora 14,0ºC e 25,8 mm.


----------



## fog (29 Out 2010 às 11:27)

Lisboa, Sete Rios, chuva forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:27)

A chuva já diminui novamente de intensidade


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Out 2010 às 11:27)

mirones disse:


> Carrega de novo... 2ª linha de instabilidade... chove cupiosamente!



Chove e chove bastante aqui por loures! Parece uma 2º bastante instavel!
Isto ainda vai dar pano para mangas!


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Out 2010 às 11:28)

e ca esta 21.1 mm. a en10 na Piedade virou piscina olimpica. agora esta mais claro. mas continua a chover desalmadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:28)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## iceworld (29 Out 2010 às 11:28)

Chuva forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 11:28)

Por aqui, muito vento e pouca chuva, apenas 2mm.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Em Setúbal que fica a meia hora de carro de Lisboa tenho acumulados até agora uns espantosos *0,0mm* 
18,7ºC

Em Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 11:31)

chove novamente com força


----------



## fog (29 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Por vezes bátegas diluvianas... soltou-se um relâmpago!


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 11:32)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal que fica a meia hora de carro de Lisboa tenho acumulados até agora uns espantosos *0,0mm*
> 18,7ºC
> 
> Em Tempo real:
> http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10



Calma que na Moita também "só" 2,6 mm. Pensavas que era sempre aí.


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Uma sequência de células bastante activas (algo inesperadas) embebidas na frente fria deixou pela grande Lisboa (sobretudo margem norte) valores de precipitação a rondar os 30mm em pouco mais do que uma hora. E ainda não acabou.

Satélite até às 11h15:


----------



## Henrique (29 Out 2010 às 11:36)

Acumulados até agora 3.6 mm na Charneca de Caparica. Miguel, não tenho muito mais que tu...=(.
De momento estou em Queluz e começo a sentir a queda da temperatura. Continua a chover embora quase nada comparado com o diluvio de à pouco.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 11:37)

Já praticamente parou de chover.
O vento sopra agora moderado de NO.
A temperatura caiu para os actuais 13,6ºC.
34mm acumulados.

--------------

Das 9h às 10h utc:
23mm no Cabo Carvoeiro
18mm em Lisboa (G.Coutinho)


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 11:39)

Chegou aqui o dilúvio.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 11:39)

Esta monumental chuvada fez com que a temperatura baixasse para os actuais 14,8ºC. 
Levo acumulados *35,7 mm* de chuva.


----------



## under (29 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Aqui por ****** ( Coimbra ) está demais


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Henrique disse:


> Acumulados até agora 3.6 mm na Charneca de Caparica. Miguel, não tenho muito mais que tu...=(.
> De momento estou em Queluz e começo a sentir a queda da temperatura. Continua a chover embora quase nada comparado com o diluvio de à pouco.



Teres menos que eu era algo impossível  sigo com 0,0mm e temperatura de 18,9ºC o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes


----------



## Hugo (29 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Lisboa S. Domingos
Por agora acalmou mas a pouco chovia bastante, não se conseguia ver a 100m...
Sete Rios a poucos minutos...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 11:42)

O que passou há pouco aqui


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Out 2010 às 11:44)

22.1 mm. a prova que o evento foi concentrado. a menos de 10 km o henrique nem metade teve. temperatura com um tombo: 15.9c


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:46)

isto está-me a desiludir um pouco, a chuva por aqui não grande coisa mas enfim.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:49)

Finalmente eis que chove de forma moderada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 11:50)

EDIT: já acabou


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 11:54)

Miguel, acho que agora vai para aí para Setúbal!


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 11:54)

Finalmente cai aqui qualquer coisa de jeito: cerca de 8mm nos últimos 10 minutos...
EDIT: Temperatura cai a pique para os 15.7 actuais e... TROVOADA!!!
Eh eh, isto assim compõe-se...
O pior é que daqui a pouco tenho que ir trabalhar...


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 11:55)

Aqui o destaque agora vai para o ar bastante morno, 19,2ºC e 90%Hr
Continua o chão seco ou seja 0,0mm

Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 11:56)

Voltou a trovoada! 

(cerca de 7 segundos entre o relâmpago e o trovão)


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 11:57)

Trovoada em Lisboa...chove moderado a forte nos Restauradores.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 11:57)

Está frio, apenas com 13,8ºC.
Destaque para a precipitação acumulada que já vai em *41,9 mm*
Neste momento continua a chover, de forma moderada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:01)

Que grande ventania que aqui está


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 12:02)

Até ao momento 11,4mm.

A temperatura baixou para os 12,1ºC, bem fresca visto que o vento ainda é de SW.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:04)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:08)

*Baixa de Lisboa alagada pelas chuvas*


> Parte da baixa de Lisboa está hoje completamente alagada devido à chuva, que cai com grande intensidade desde as primeiras horas da manhã, havendo já carros quase submersos e estabelecimentos inundados. A Protecção Civil estendeu o alerta de mau tempo a todos os distritos
> 
> Pela Rua das Portas de Santo Antão, onde fica o Coliseu de Lisboa, corre esta manhã um verdadeiro rio de água turva, que arrasta cadeiras das esplanadas e caixotes do lixo até ao Largo de São Domingos, junto à Praça do Rossio, constatou a agência Lusa no local.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:12)

Neste momento chove forte, mas á pouco caiu uma forte chuvada


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 12:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> *A temperatura máxima prevista para hoje é de 20 graus Celsius no Porto, Lisboa e Ponta Delgada, 21 em Faro, 23 em Coimbra, 24 em Leiria, Évora e Beja e 26 no Funchal.*


*

Onde é que a Lusa arranjou esses valores?*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2010 às 12:14)

Mas isso esta assim tão mau?? alguem de Lisboa com fotos ou descrições...


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2010 às 12:14)

(c) Fotos de Oliverio_G


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:15)

já acabou a chuva forte, agora cai moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:16)

Fogo, lisboa está mesmo mal


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:16)

Mais uns vídeos de Lisboa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:17)

Ai está, mais uma carga de agua que cai neste momento


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 12:19)

Já chove forte a algum tempo sigo com 4,8mm e uma rajada máxima de 74,0km/h com o inicio da frente

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2010 às 12:20)

miguel disse:


> Já chove forte a algum tempo sigo com 4,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 74,0km/h com o inicio da frente



Eu tinha dito que ia para ai agora


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 12:21)

Trovoada again!!! parece que "rebolam caixotes" no céu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:21)

, que chuvada agora.


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2010 às 12:22)

Mais um vídeo


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Out 2010 às 12:24)

Começou a chover bem aqui à coisa de uma hora, a trovoada ouve-se bem agora, 3 trovões até potentes.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:26)

uau, que verdadeiro temporal que se abateu aqui no couço.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:26)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 12:27)

Aqui parece que já está a passar.
O céu está a ficar mais claro e só caem umas pingas agora.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 12:27)

Lisboa está do avesso... A frente está neste momento a passar...a ver se poupa a cidade ou se dá o golpe fatal...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:30)

O meu quintal está uma veradeira piscina, e continua a chuvada.


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 12:30)

grande bomba agora!! eheh
FESTAAA


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:31)

Vince esse video demonstra bem a quantidade de água que caiu ai em lisboa.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2010 às 12:32)

Acalmia, com o _timing_ perfeito, agora que tenho de saír de casa.

*39,0mm* acumulados. 13,7ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:35)

*Mau Tempo/Lisboa: Chuva forte e repentina inundou zonas baixas da cidade e provocou o caos no trânsito.*



> O Terreiro do Paço, em Lisboa, está hoje completamente inundado devido à chuva que caiu esta manhã na capita, confirmou fonte dos bombeiros à agência Lusa.
> 
> A estação de metro do Rossio está fechada e completamente inundada. O mesmo sucede na rua entre o teatro D. Maria e a zona da baixa que está inundada e com o trânsito cortado.
> 
> ...


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 12:36)

quase 3 horas sem parar de chover e de vez em quando troveja 
Paula? quem? who? Este evento sim merecia ter um nome. Muito bom


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 12:37)

Em Setúbal chove bem ainda mais forte agora até!!! vou com acumulado de 8,0mm

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Out 2010 às 12:37)

27.7 mm em apenas 2 horas. muito bom. ja lisboa esta o caos especialmente a baixa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:37)

Continua ainda, está demais


----------



## FilipaP (29 Out 2010 às 12:39)

http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/85855-estacao-metro-do-rossio-encerrada-devido-inundacao


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 12:39)

*Água chega à linha do Metro dentro do Rossio*

A estação do Rossio está fechada, segundo fonte oficial da empresa. Outra fonte da Protecção Civil confirmou que as linhas de telefone estão "entupidas" com chamadas devido ao mau tempo. 


A estação de Metro do Rossio teve de ser encerrada devido às inundações desta sexta-feira, confirmou fonte da empresa. Uma testemunha ouvida pela TVNET descreve a estação de metro do Rossio como um "pântano", uma vez que a água chegou como uma "cascata" à linha do Metro. Tanto que as pessoas tiveram que esperar dentro da carruagem. A zona teve de ser evacuada com a ajuda dos funcionários.


Fonte do Metro confirmou que a estação do Rossio teve de fechar, sendo que nenhuma carruagem faz paragem. Já no Terreiro do Paço, a entrada do elevador está igualmente encerrada devido a "entrada de água", enquanto que o acesso pelo Cais das Colunas encerrou porque "está mais próximo do rio". Apesar disso, a circulação não foi interrompida. Apesar de poderem existir atrasos de "alguns minutos", a linha amarela e vermelha não regista problemas.  


As linhas de telefone dos Bombeiros Sapatores de Lisboa estão "entupidas", devido ao grande número de chamadas relacionado com o mau tempo. Uma fonte da Protecção Civil ouvida pela TVNET confirmou que existem muitos telefonemas de pedidos de ajuda devido a cheias. Muitas áreas da baixa de Lisboa, assim como de Campo de Ourique, que é considerada "uma zona alta", estão "alagadas".

Retirado de: http://tvnet.sapo.pt/noticias/detalhes.php?id=62676


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:41)

E volta a carregar ainda com mais força agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:42)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## Jota 21 (29 Out 2010 às 12:44)

Aqui por Caxias tudo calmo após a forte chuvada da manhã. A temperatura é que desecu +-5º estando agora nos 16ºc.
 Um agradecimento ao Vince e ao Mário Barros (desculpem se esqueço alguém) pela quantidade de óptimos vídeos aqui colocados.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:55)

*Três zonas de Lisboa sem luz devido ao mau tempo*

A EDP informa que não há electricidade nas zonas de Entrecampos, Santa Marta e Alameda e admite recorrer a geradores para abastecer estes locais da capital.

TSF


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 12:58)

Agora a chuva já é menos, mas á pouco ouvi um trovão,e agora outro forte trovão.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 13:22)

Por agora chove de forma fraca, e o acumulado vai nos 15mm.
A temperatura vai recuperando ligeiramente, estando agora nos 15.9ºC, após mínima de 15.1ºC pelas 12h13.


----------



## joao henriques (29 Out 2010 às 13:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por agora chove de forma fraca, e o acumulado vai nos 15mm.
> A temperatura vai recuperando ligeiramente, estando agora nos 15.9ºC, após mínima de 15.1ºC pelas 12h13.



ja repararam na precipitação  que o modelo da meteociel esta a prever para amanha????????imprecionante!!ás 36 horas


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 13:31)

Já passou a fasquia de 20mm acumulados e ainda chove por aqui.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 13:36)

Bem por aqui esperava muito mais chuva do que tenho até ao momento umas vezes tenho o dobro do que mostra o modelo outras vezes tenho metade... temperatura actual de 14,4ºC e precipitação acumulada de 9,0mm até agora com um rain rate máximo de 46,6mm/h (12:08)

Rajada máxima de 74,0km/h (12:05) minutos antes do pico máximo de chuva 

Aqui em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 13:45)

Brutal! Nunca imaginei que a descarga tivesse sido tão grande...


----------



## zejorge (29 Out 2010 às 13:45)

Olá

Por aqui penso que o pior já passou.

Acumulei 21 mm e a temperatura caiu para os 13,1º, tendo o vento rodado desde as 12h para NNW.
O rain rate máximo foi de 58,24 mm/h às 12H08.
Aguardemos por amanhã para ver no que ficamos....


Cumpts


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 14:48)

Bom o pior já passou, agora continua a cair mas de forma fraca, de referir que no couço houve um pequena inundação numa cave de uma habitação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2010 às 14:54)

A chuva terminou há cerca de meia hora.

Acumulados 48,0 mm.


----------



## DRC (29 Out 2010 às 14:58)

Eu por aqui levo *53,3 mm *de chuva acumulados.
Neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro fraco.

EDIT 15H01: CHUVA FORTE AGORA!

EDIT 15H04: E parou.


----------



## Iuri (29 Out 2010 às 15:14)

E veio a bonança... falta saber até quando.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 15:15)

Em Odivelas, o sol já brilha. E bem.
Aliás, o céu está praticamente limpo.

O vento sopra moderado de ONO.
A precipitação acumulada é de 37mm.

Quanto à temperatura, lá vai subindo lentamente.
15,2ºC agora.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 15:18)

Por aqui a acumulação até agora é de 29.5mm, é a 1º vez que o meu pluviometro artesanal atinge este valor num só dia, por agora ela continua a cair mas fraca.


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2010 às 15:25)

Aqui vos deixo um pequeno resumo de toda a situação desde as 6 da manhã até agora (estive sempre em Setúbal, só agora estou em Corroios):

Até às 11 da manhã nada de importante a registar, altura em que começou a escurecer _a sério_ e que tive oportunidade de assistir a um fenómeno espectacular (meteorologicamente falando): 

Cortinas de chuva deslocavam-se na direcção onde eu estava, na horizontal, a uma velocidade impressionante, como se tivesse passado um carro de rally e tivesse lançado na atmosfera aquela coluna toda de "fumo". 

Por outras palavras, mais parecia um drowndraft de chuva. 

O pior é que quando esse downdraft chegou ao local onde eu estava, foi o caos.  Gerou-se uma chuvada e uma ventania enormes. Algumas chapas de zinco mal presas voaram literalmente, os carros eram constantemente atingidos por cadeiras que estavam numa esplanada ao pé e chovia tanto que não se via nada a mais de 5 metros. 

Tudo durou mais ou menos meia hora. Quando chegou a altura de voltar a Corroios, pelo caminho encontrei ainda algumas árvores caídas.

Destaque para a rajada máxima registada na estação de Corroios às 11:33h, cerca de 61 km/h, a mais alta desde que tenho a estação. 

Precipitação zero, devido ao pluviómetro avariado, mas a calcular pelos dados do meu vizinho Mr. Phillip, devem ter caído uns 20 a 25 milímetros. Não tenho conhecimento de danos ou inundações ou situações complicadas aqui em Corroios, pois estive sempre ausente. 

Venha a 2ª ronda.


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2010 às 15:45)

caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fraco (mas continha pingas bem grossas)


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 15:48)

Na Moita acumulou *19,6 mm*

Com esta precipitação, já foram ultrapassados os 100 mm em Outubro.


----------



## pmtoliveira (29 Out 2010 às 16:13)

Um vídeo do Cais do Sodré


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 16:16)

Aqui até ao momento o evento rendeu 29,0 mm. Neste momento céu muito nublado.

Estou com 17,1ºC e vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Out 2010 às 16:20)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Um vídeo do Cais do Sodré



Bom video! Dá para "sentir" realmente o que se passou esta manhã na cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2010 às 16:51)

Aqui já chegou à fase dos aguaceiros.

24,9mm até ao momento.


----------



## NfrG (29 Out 2010 às 17:12)

Boa Tarde!

Aqui na Amadora, a partir das 9:30, começou a chover torrencialmente acompanha de vento moderado . Há muito tempo que não via chover com tanta intensidade. Trovejou por 3 vezes, uma delas vi mesmo o relâmpago a cair perto (4/5s de distancia no máx.).
Por volta das 15:00 as nuvens foram desaparecendo e agora o céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2010 às 17:27)

Depois da frente ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 2mm, o que faz um total de 31,5mm


----------



## Aspvl (29 Out 2010 às 17:28)

Eu estava numa aula, por volta das 10:30 quando de repente olho para o lado e haviam cortinas de chuva que pareciam com o nevoeiro. as janelas abriram e começou a entrar chuva


----------



## lsalvador (29 Out 2010 às 17:29)

Jornal O Templário

"
(Região)
*Mini-tornado* em Ferreira do Zêzere 
(© Jornal O Templário, em 29-10-2010 16:22, por Jornal O Templário)

Há um ano um fenómeno meteorológico idêntico afectou 40 casas. Desta vez foram 10 edifícios. 

Registou-se nesta sexta-feira um *mini-tornado* no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, de intensidade menor do verificado há cerca de um ano.
Mesmo assim contam-se 10 edifícios (anexos e habitações) com cobertura e telhados danificados.
O prejuízo maior verificou-se nas instalações da empresa CVM Construções Vias Manso (Mansos) e no seu exterior.
Foi aqui que os ventos atingiram maior intensidade seguindo pela aldeia da Ereira e em linha até perder forças já próximo de Besteiras.
Em Outubro de 2009 registou-se outro mini-tornado que desalojou quatro pessoas e destelhou várias casas, tendo ainda ocorrido quedas de árvores e de linhas da PT e da EDP."


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Out 2010 às 17:39)

Foi um evento que incidiu mais em Lisboa, aqui choveu com mais força durante as 10:50 e 12:10, o vento soprou com rajadas mais fortes, ouvi uns 4 a 5 trovões e depois acabou..

A temperatura deu um bom tombo por essa altura, dos 18ºC para os 14ºC! 

Depois disto foi ver o céu a diminuir de nebulosidade..

Veremos agora amanhã! 

Sigo com 19,6ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 17:58)

Por aqui os cúmulos vão-se formando. Estou com 16,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Out 2010 às 18:25)

Boas!

A mínima hoje foi de 13.6ºC

Agora sigo com 15.7ºC e céu parcialmente nublado depois de uma manhã muito chuvosa e com trovoada.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 18:51)

Tarde calma por aqui também, sendo assim o balanço do dia é o seguinte! 

Máxima:*19,4ºC (12:01)*
Mínima:*14,2ºC (12:44)* Pode ser batida!

Rajada máxima: *74,0km/h WSW (12:05)*

Precipitação total:*9,6mm*
Rain rate máximo:*46,6mm/h (12:08)*

Esperava muito mais chuva aqui! o Vento foi o que esperava!

Atenção que amanha localmente poderá se registar quantidades de precipitação iguais ou superiores as registadas esta manha em Lisboa num curto espaço de tempo, não quero dizer com isto que se repita em Lisboa mas a possibilidade está presente! seja lá ou noutro lado! O vento esse amanha ao final do dia vai ser forte com rajadas muito fortes e madrugada de Domingo!

Estação em Tempo Real:
*http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10*


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2010 às 18:58)

boa tarde 

Por aqui a precipitação concentrou-se pela manhã, por vezes com forte intensidade. Alguma trovoada não muito forte, talvez impedida pelo vento moderado a forte que se fazia sentir durante aquele período.

A temperatura mínima até agora esteve nos *15.2ºC* e penso que se verificou ao final da manhã após toda aquela precipitação pelo ar mais fresco que se fez notar, já a máxima não avançou dos *19.9ºC*.

O céu permanece muito nublado com abertas, vento fraco de Oeste e neste momento decorre um fantástico jogo de luz em tons de laranja ao pôr-do-sol.

*Actuais*: 16.1ºC - 64% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 19:01)

joseoliveira disse:


> O céu permanece muito nublado com abertas, vento fraco de Oeste e neste momento decorre um fantástico jogo de luz em tons de laranja ao pôr-do-sol.



Sem dúvida.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2010 às 19:06)

miguel disse:


> Tarde calma por aqui também, sendo assim o balanço do dia é o seguinte!
> 
> Máxima:*19,4ºC (12:01)*
> Mínima:*14,2ºC (12:44)* Pode ser batida!
> ...



Eu fico pasmado quando chego a casa, ligo o rádio e só oiço falar em inundações em Lisboa e Setubal, e bem fico a pensar "Bom depois de sair ainda devem ter caido uns 60 ou 70 mm de chuva", mas depois consulto o IM e o Forum daqui e reparo que esta frente trouxe no máximo uns 30 mm, sendo que novamente a precipitação ocorreu concentrada em cerca de 2 horas ...
Mas será que a chuva é assim tanta ao ponto de provocar situações com 1 metro de água!!
Eu já reparei que em Lisboa e pelo jeito em Setubal tb (sim hoje tb houve inundações no Distrito de Setubal devido a uns impressionantes para aí 15 mm) sempre que chove alguma coisa superior a 6 mm por hora por exemplo dá sempre nisto ....

Ás vezes dá-me ideia que se chovesse o que chove em alguns sitios do mundo que Lisboa e Setubal ficava no meio do Atlântico !!
Quando é que começam a limpar sarjetas e afins ......
Alguém por acaso viu alguém a fazer esses trabalhos !!


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 19:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu fico pasmado quando chego a casa, ligo o rádio e só oiço falar em inundações em Lisboa e Setubal, e bem fico a pensar "Bom depois de sair ainda devem ter caido uns 60 ou 70 mm de chuva", mas depois consulto o IM e o Forum daqui e reparo que esta frente trouxe no máximo uns 30 mm, sendo que novamente a precipitação ocorreu concentrada em cerca de 2 horas ...
> Mas será que a chuva é assim tanta ao ponto de provocar situações com 1 metro de água!!
> Eu já reparei que em Lisboa e pelo jeito em Setubal tb (sim hoje tb houve inundações no Distrito de Setubal devido a uns impressionantes para aí 15 mm) sempre que chove alguma coisa superior a 6 mm por hora por exemplo dá sempre nisto ....
> 
> ...



Em Setúbal mesmo cheias não houve!! apenas choveu com a frente e durante meia hora de forma moderada depois o resto foi fraco...Em Setúbal como em Lisboa é onde o risco de cheias é maior a baixa de Setúbal por exemplo fica abaixo do nível do mar tudo em redor são zonas altas que escoa tudo para a baixa enchendo-a como uma tigela...


----------



## meteo (29 Out 2010 às 19:54)

Boa noite!

Chuvadas? Trovoada? 
Não apanhei nada de relevante hoje. Sai de Oeiras ás 9:30,ainda nem sequer tinha chovido! Chego por volta das 10e30 ao Campo Grande,estava a chover moderadamente,e em 2 horas teve sempre chuva fraca ou moderada.Sendo que ouvi um trovão muito ao longe!
Um dia normal de Outono..


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 19:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu fico pasmado quando chego a casa, ligo o rádio e só oiço falar em inundações em Lisboa e Setubal, e bem fico a pensar "Bom depois de sair ainda devem ter caido uns 60 ou 70 mm de chuva", mas depois consulto o IM e o Forum daqui e reparo que esta frente trouxe no máximo uns 30 mm, sendo que novamente a precipitação ocorreu concentrada em cerca de 2 horas ...



Atenção à "publicidade enganosa". Foram 30 mm em 2 horas, tens razão...mas também foram 30 mm (até mais) em meia-hora.

Ora, 40 mm numa hora significa aviso vermelho. Segundo a estação do Geofisico, 34,7 mm em meia-hora é muita coisa. Mesmo 45 mm numa hora não faria tantos estragos.

Em 25 de Agosto de 2007 em Faro, segundo dados de arquivo, foram registados 41 mm em 6 horas (6 da manhã ao meio-dia). Mesmo que tivesse sido no mesmo período de tempo que em Lisboa (meia-hora), e não foi, pouco mais seria.

Faro, não tem uma orografia tão problemática como Lisboa e Setúbal.

Com esta precipitação em Faro e arredores foi o que se viu.

Conclusão, também pode precisar de alguma manutenção e limpeza nas sarjetas e a chover mais também ficava no meio do Atlântico.

Aurélio, foi mesmo muita água num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 19:59)

Lightning disse:


> Precipitação zero, devido ao pluviómetro avariado, mas a calcular pelos dados do meu vizinho Mr. Phillip, devem ter caído uns 20 a 25 milímetros. Não tenho conhecimento de danos ou inundações ou situações complicadas aqui em Corroios, pois estive sempre ausente.
> 
> Venha a 2ª ronda.



Talvez não tanto, por Santa Marta não choveu assim nada de extraordinário, salvo durante um período de meia hora, em que caiu mais forte, mas sem problemas de maior ou inundações...
Quando saí de casa, perto das 14h, tinha cerca de 15mm de chuva.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 20:06)

Já agora sobre os exagerados 71 mm que aparecem recolhidos no Geofisico.

Synop das 12UTC

08535 11459 82404 10139 20138 30026 40118 52014 60711 760// 8372/
      333 83711 88457 91006 91110
      555 50714 60025=

*60711 - Significa 71 mm em 6 Horas*

Synop das 18UTC

08535 12/// /2403 10155 20117 30044 40135 52018 60572
      333 10191 91107 555 60005=

*60572 - Significa 57 mm em 12 Horas*

Os 57 mm parecem ser o valor correcto. Este última acaba por corrigir o valor incorrecto das 12UTC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2010 às 21:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Atenção à "publicidade enganosa". Foram 30 mm em 2 horas, tens razão...mas também foram 30 mm (até mais) em meia-hora.
> 
> Ora, 40 mm numa hora significa aviso vermelho. Segundo a estação do Geofisico, 34,7 mm em meia-hora é muita coisa. Mesmo 45 mm numa hora não faria tantos estragos.
> 
> ...



Hotspot, tu falaste no caso de Agosto, eu falo-te no caso de 28 de Novembro de 2006. onde caíram 44.3 mm numa hora em Faro, e caíram 29 mm em 10 minutos. Essa quantidade de precipitação causou o caos em Faro e o cenário não era muito diferente do que se viu hoje em Lisboa, principalmente na zona da baixa e na Penha. Onde quando chove mais forte, a zona da Universidade (Penha) é um caos. Por tanto, essa chuva que caiu em Lisboa, se caisse em Faro ou mesmo em Olhão causava estragos sejamos realistas. Mesmo quando chove 20 mm em Olhão temos inundações. Ainda no último evento onde choveu cerca de 15 mm houve inundações um pouco por todo o Algarve.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Boa noite.

*40,0mm* foi o acumulado do dia de hoje, até ao momento. Temperatura máxima de *18,3ºC*, e actual de 14,3ºC.

Aguaceiros fracos vão caíndo. Humidade nos 80% e pressão a subir, nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## rcjla (29 Out 2010 às 21:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> *40,0mm* foi o acumulado do dia de hoje, até ao momento. Temperatura máxima de *18,3ºC*, e actual de 14,3ºC.
> 
> Aguaceiros fracos vão caíndo. Humidade nos 80% e pressão a subir, nos 1015 hPa.



Bem bom.
Desde dia 1 caíram *157,3mm*. 
E mais virá.


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2010 às 21:36)

Boas , por aqui precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 33,4mm.
Umas fotos que tirei de telemóvel de uns mamátus que apareceram hoje:


----------



## rcjla (29 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Teles apanhas sempre com as melhores nuvens.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 21:45)

Brutais _mammantus_  excelente ó Teles.


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Tive a sorte de estar no local há hora certa


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2010 às 22:19)

Belas fotos  teles!!

Aqui sigo com 16,2ºC, 74%Hr, 1015,1hPa e vento fraco!!

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2010 às 22:35)

Lindas, parabéns.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Out 2010 às 22:43)

Lisboa-Ajuda-Monsanto

Boa noite a minha estaçao registou desde as 00h00 48.7mm


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite!
Bom, dia de chuva, com 14.8mm acumulados... era a frente ter passado mais uns 5 ou 6kms a sul e tinha também ficado na casa dos 30mm...
Enfim...
De momento, céu nublado, 15.7ºc, 71%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.1ºC
19.7ºC (com a curiosidade de estes dois valores estarem separados por apenas 50 minutos).


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 23:51)

Boas fotos Teles!

Aqui, um aguaceiro por volta das 21h rendeu mais 1mm.
Fecho o dia com 38mm acumulados.
O mês vai com 133mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 29,4 mm


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 00:11)

A espera da próxima frente! sigo com 14,4ºC, 81%HR, 1014,8hPa e vento fraco

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Profetaa (30 Out 2010 às 00:50)

Boas.
Peço desculpa por só agora divulgar o que aconteceu na pacata vila de Febres-Cantanhede.
Um grande vendaval por volta das 11h da manhã causou muitos estragos por onde passou desde pinheiros sobre cabos de electricidade, estufas destruidas, arvores arrancadas e alguns telhados destruidos. Destaque para a escola Carlos de Oliveira em Febres onde o vento e o que este atirou partiu alguns vidros, e destruiu parcialmente o telhado do pavilhão gimnodesportivo da escola, e a estufa agricola da escola. Esta situação levou ao encerramento da escola.
Algumas horas sem electricidade, e algumas vias obstruidas por arvores caidas foi tambem o resultado desta situação.
Devido á quebra de energia os unicos registos de vento que tenho na estação, são de 69,2 km/h.

Veja as imagens aqui:
http://img594.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dsc0233x.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 01:00)

Profetaa disse:


> Boas.
> Peço desculpa por só agora divulgar o que aconteceu na pacata vila de Febres-Cantanhede.
> Um grande vendaval por volta das 11h da manhã causou muitos estragos por onde passou desde pinheiros sobre cabos de electricidade, estufas destruidas, arvores arrancadas e alguns telhados destruidos. Destaque para a escola Carlos de Oliveira em Febres onde o vento e o que este atirou partiu alguns vidros, e destruiu parcialmente o telhado do pavilhão gimnodesportivo da escola, e a estufa agricola da escola. Esta situação levou ao encerramento da escola.
> Algumas horas sem electricidade, e algumas vias obstruidas por arvores caidas foi tambem o resultado desta situação.
> ...



O lado menos bom destes eventos,mas inevitavel.Passou com bastante força nessa zona 
So haver danos materiais é um mal menor no meio desses estragos 
Obrigado por informares e partilhares essas condicoes adversas com imagens


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 02:14)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

Durante a madrugada de hoje caiu alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 2,4mm, a Minima foi de 10.3ºC, por agora o céu está nublado, não chove e estão 13.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 10:06)

Bom dia !!
Hoje irei estar o dia todo a reportar.
Ontem foi um dia de muita chuva, acumulei 10mm, pelas 12:15 foi um belo festival de trovoadas e relampagos, que durou até ás 12:35.
Esta noite cairam alguns aguaceiros, que apenas acumularam 0.5mm.
Agora sigo com 15.4ºC, vento esse já se intensifica gradualmente e não chove.
Vamos ver o que nos calhará ..
Espero muita chuva e possivel trovoada para hoje...
A ver vamos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 10:34)

Neste momento já chove novamente, mas fraco.


----------



## Iuri (30 Out 2010 às 10:45)

Aqui vos reporto desde a zona do Estoril (neste momento porta de entrada para Lisboa da depressão atlântica).
O ceú está flat. A chuva, depois de uma noite com alguma intensidade, abrandou.
O vento está bem presente mas com rajadas moderadas (nada de especial).







Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva...


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 11:11)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 17,8ºC, 78%Hr, 1010,6hPa e vento moderado a precipitação hoje ainda só vai em 0,6mm 

Espero uma intensificação da precipitação nesta zona nas próximas horas! veremos...

Estação em Tempo Real: 
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## zejorge (30 Out 2010 às 11:18)

Olá

Depois de uma noite práticamente sem chuva, ela apareceu cerca das 09H00, com alguma intensidade.
Neste momento acumulo 7,4 mm, com uma temperatura de 14º, com a rajada máxima registada às 10H28 com 20,9 km/h de SSE.
Através da webcam têm uma exacta noção da intensidade actual da chuva.

Cumpts

www.meteoconstancia.info


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 11:22)

Na verdade hoje não é grande coisa de chuva


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 11:26)

Bom dia!

Hoje pela aroeira a mínima foi de 14.7ºC, sendo que a temperatura esteve estagnada durante toda a noite.

Agora sigo com 17.0ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 11:26)

Mas o que é certo é que por aqui lá vai chovendo


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 11:27)

Por aqui também vai chovendo, embora fraco, nem acumula.
Céu encoberto e 16.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Sigo com 1,4 mm acumulados.

17,3ºC 87%HR 1010,4hPa

A passagem da frente nas próximas horas pode deixar cerca de 10 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 11:31)

Então onde está aquela chuva que previam ontém para hoje?


----------



## trepkos (30 Out 2010 às 11:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Então onde está aquela chuva que previam ontém para hoje?



Offtopic on:
Olá, gostava só de fazer um reparo depois do que tenho lido neste seguimento...

Chasing, nós não vivemos na floresta do Bornéu ou na Amazónia onde chove sem parar dias e dias a fio, estes eventos são normais no nosso país e parece que tendem a ser mais normais, depois de alguns outonos onde apenas reinava o Sol.

O nosso País tem um clima ameno onde tudo isto é normal, não temos extremos meteorológicos, não vamos pedir uma arca de noé, temos de agradecer e apreciar aquilo que temos. 

Offtopic off.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

Chuva forte neste momento. Sigo com *6,0mm* acumulados, 16,2ºC e 90% de humidade. Pressão nos 1010 hPa.

A temperatura mínima foi de *13,4ºC*.


----------



## jpalhais (30 Out 2010 às 11:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Então onde está aquela chuva que previam ontém para hoje?



Mais um FLOP...


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 11:47)

Começou agora a chover mais, e em 1 minuto, 0.5mm acumulados.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 11:48)

Ok desculpem lá, é que no meu ver os avisos laranja para hoje não se justificam, mas ainda de bem que não


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2010 às 11:51)

Chasing e "companhia"

Chega de conversa parva. Mas quem diz que é um flop. Mas vocês só olham para o vosso umbigo?

Na zona de Lisboa ainda nem chegou a frente e já é um flop...

Em Tomar foram acumulados 18,2 mm na última hora. "Quase" aviso Laranja. Chamam a isto de "flop"?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 11:57)

Aqui a chuva está-se a intenseficar, levo acumulados 3,6 mm.

Estou com 16,6ºC e vento moderado de SW. Em breve irá passar a frente e a temperatura irá cair a pique.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 11:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Chasing e "companhia"
> 
> Chega de conversa parva. Mas quem diz que é um flop. Mas vocês só olham para o vosso umbigo?
> 
> ...



Caro colega, quem saiba eu não disse nada de mal.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2010 às 12:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> "Então onde está aquela chuva que previam ontém para hoje?"
> 
> "Ok desculpem lá, é que no meu ver os avisos laranja para hoje não se justificam, mas ainda de bem que não"
> 
> Caro colega, quem saiba eu não disse nada de mal.



Perguntas pela chuva prevista para hoje? respondi-te.
Os avisos laranjas? respondi-te.

Ou essas perguntas referem-se única e exclusivamente ao Couço?

Se assim é cria o IMC (Instituto de Meteorologia do Couço) e faz as tuas previsões e lança os teus avisos. Mas enquanto estamos nesta conversa talvez não tenhas noção que na próxima hora sejas "abençoado" com uma grande chuvada, ou não. É a incerteza que torna tudo isto engraçado, ou não.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 12:05)

Meus caros e estimados colegas do Forum, 
Aos colegas do Norte a frente já passou ..
Aos colegas do centro, eu no seguimento do Sul referi que a frente deveria passar entre Cabo Carvoeiro (se não falha a sua localização exacta) e Setubal entre as 12h e 14h, e entre as 14h e 16h no sul ...
Portanto neste momento deve estar a entrar na zona referida sendo que já existem noticias de alguns colegas de chuva forte !!
Referi tb que a chuva seria de duração curta provavelmente de 15 a 20 mm numa hora daí alerta laranja !!
É verdade que não terá a intensidade anteriormente prevista (ordem dos 50 mm em 6h, que muito provavelmente seria em 2h) mas de qualquer forma ainda é na ordem dos 20 a 30 mm em duas horas ... porque a frente em determinado local não dura mais do que isso ...
Acho que havia era pessoal que achava duraria 6h, não ... será algo parecido com o dia de ontem ...

Fiquem bem que estou a jogar FM com o Benfica


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2010 às 12:09)

Correcto Aurélio.

Falta referir que ainda há o pós frontal que parece estar a ser interessante no Norte. Granizo e trovoada. Mas aguaceiros já são uma autêntica lotaria.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 12:11)

Caro meteo desapontados , se olharem ao Sat24, no link http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=-20&yas=420, podem ver exactamente isso que estava dizendo ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 12:15)

Pronto desculpem-me eu ás vezes consigo ser mesmo "parvo".


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 12:16)

Boas de novo 

Aqui acabei de ter uma rajada de 56km/h mas a noite vai ser mais!

A chuva cai agora mas muito fraca! mas continuo a dizer que vai aumentar  como já disseram a frente ainda não está aqui tanto que se vê logo pela temperatura que está ainda alta nos 18,2ºC a pressão tem vindo a descer é agora de 1009,8hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2010 às 12:20)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pronto desculpem-me eu ás vezes consigo ser mesmo "parvo".



Volto a discordar contigo. Não é ser "parvo", é mesmo a emoção do momento. 

Imagina alguém que vem aqui com pouca regularidade (que infelizmente são a maioria) que conclusão tira? Afinal não vai chover tanto como diziam...Em alguns locais até vai ser uma realidade, noutros não.

-----

Por cá vai chovento fraco a moderado e a acumulação já saltou para os 2,8 mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 12:27)

Neste momento já chove fraco!

Sigo com 16.7ºC


----------



## Iuri (30 Out 2010 às 12:30)

Este varrimento da precipitação sobre o oceano aponta para precipitação (talvez forte) no centro e sul...(pelo menos até domingo), já que a massa de ar "polar" está a perder algum destaque face a esta atlântica.


----------



## DMiguel (30 Out 2010 às 12:38)

Então, ontem choveu muito mesmo no período 9:30h - 12:00h em Alcobaça.
Esteve muito pouco vento, no entanto. Pensava que ia estar mais, mas enganei-me. 

Já hoje, meu deus, está a chover* sem parar quase*, mesmo muito forte e com algumas rajadas mais fortes.

Acabei de ver no satélite que a precipitação está como que a "rodar" ? Alguém me pode explicar o que está a acontecer? 
No satélite as nuvens estão como que a rodar de NW-SE para SO-NE? É o que me parece...

Há algumas inundações na cidade de Alcobaça, algumas preocupantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 12:51)

DMiguel disse:


> Acabei de ver no satélite que a precipitação está como que a "rodar" ? Alguém me pode explicar o que está a acontecer?



Como assim ? a única coisa que "roda" é a depressão que consequentemente dá origem ao que que está há volta dela.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Sigo agora com 17.3ºC, chove fraco e o vento é moderado.


----------



## Jodamensil (30 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Está de noite aqui


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Out 2010 às 13:06)

Por aqui chove de forma moderada a algumas horas, mas nada de mais por enquanto, o vento está moderado, o céu encoberto de uma forma homogénea ainda clara  e a temperatura está nos 17,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 13:10)

Chove bem por aqui 

7,2 mm e 16,8ºC.

Vento moderado/forte de SW.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 13:14)

Aqui nada ainda a não ser um vento moderado com rajadas...ainda a espera dela  apenas 0,8mm ainda


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Vento moderado e chuva muito fraca.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2010 às 13:18)

Boas!
Por aqui vai caindo uma chuva fraca mas certinha, que já deu para cerca de 2mm de precipitação...
Ainda assim, o dia hoje está mais parco que o de ontem no que respeita à chuva, mas ainda há muito para ver...
O vento está moderado a forte.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 13:22)

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes e chuva a intensificar


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Out 2010 às 13:24)

*Este é o actual panorama.*


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 13:25)

A chuva intensifica-se e chove moderado neste momento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 13:25)

Por aqui já a algum tempo que chove sendo por vezes moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 13:25)

Ligeiro aumento da intensidade da chuva estando agora em fraca/moderada, mas continuo à espera da chuva que já se faz sentir a norte de Lisboa.

A temperatura segue nos 17.0ºC


----------



## NfrG (30 Out 2010 às 13:27)

Por aqui, chuva muito forte e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 13:28)

Chuva forte neste momento, com *15,0mm* acumulados.

16,5ºC e 1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 13:29)

Por aqui continua a chuva forte, acumulei até ao momento 10,4 mm.

Estou com 16,8ºC vento moderado/forte de SW.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 13:30)

Por aqui chove bastante e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 13:35)

Finalmente já chove forte


----------



## rcjla (30 Out 2010 às 13:37)

18mm e chuva forte.


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 13:45)

Detector de descargas eléctricas a funcionar e a enviar dados. Consultem.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 13:45)

80 km/h vento muito forte, 15,8ºC, 13,6 mm e está assim.


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2010 às 13:51)

Lightning disse:


> Detector de descargas eléctricas a funcionar e a enviar dados. Consultem.



link?


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 13:53)

1337 disse:


> link?



http://tempoemcorroios.com/ Página inicial, logo nos separadores que aparecem.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 13:54)

A minha rua virou piscina olímpica. *24,0mm* acumulados, chuva forte, e vento igualmente forte.

15,2ºC e 92% de humidade.


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Out 2010 às 13:56)

Por aqui estão 17.5ºc, com chuva forte e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2010 às 14:02)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!!


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 14:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Chuva muito forte neste momento!!



Eu diria mais "nevoeiro"... 

Quando chegar a parte do vento forte a muito forte é que vai ser interessante...


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2010 às 14:04)

Choveu aqui há pouco 20 min seguidos parecia o fim do mundo 
Chuva torrencial,com muito vento.

Continua a chover,mas agora moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 14:07)

meteo disse:


> Choveu aqui há pouco 20 min seguidos parecia o fim do mundo
> Chuva torrencial,com muito vento.



Aqui já levo 15,0 mm, não esperava tanto  

Estou com 14,6ºC e vento moderado de oeste, temperatura a cair.


----------



## Iuri (30 Out 2010 às 14:10)

Belém, Lisboa: chuva torrencial passa a forte (e persiste). As condutas estão a escoar bem...


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2010 às 14:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui já levo 15,0 mm, não esperava tanto
> 
> Estou com 14,6ºC e vento moderado de oeste, temperatura a cair.



Em Oeiras vai nos 14 mm e voltou a chuva forte!
Com um pouco sorte numa hora(a partir das 13h30) ultrapassa os 20 mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 14:17)

Chove forte! 15.9ºC


----------



## rcjla (30 Out 2010 às 14:20)

depois de uma pequena acalmia,volta a chover forte !


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2010 às 14:20)

Assim, do nada, toma lá 18mm em 20 minutos!


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:21)

Muito escuro a norte de mim 

Chove moderado e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## dASk (30 Out 2010 às 14:24)

aqui pela Moita chove forte ha ja algum tempo, também em apenas uma ja caíram 10mm!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 14:25)

O Jamor já leva muita água, 16,6 mm, o céu tá roto aqui


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 14:26)

A frente não quer chegar aqui 

Ainda 1,6mm apenas 

Temperatura alta ainda 18,8ºC a pressão está em queda e já vai em 1006,8hPa e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 56,3km/h 

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:29)

Chove forte aqui 

trovoadas é que nem vê-las que desilusão...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2010 às 14:30)

miguel disse:


> A frente não quer chegar aqui



A parte mais activa do sistema frontal estará a passar agora por Lisboa (?). Setúbal deverá começar a sentir os seus efeitos dentro de 30/45 minutos.

SAT24


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:33)

Existem células a criar no mar? :S

por aqui continua a chover moderado de forma persistente, ha ruas alagadas...

EDIT: chove forte!!!!


----------



## NfrG (30 Out 2010 às 14:34)

Por aqui, continua a chover com bastante intensidade.


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2010 às 14:35)

A estação  MeteoOeiras no inicio destes 50 minutos de chuva entre o moderado e o torrencial teve uma precipitação máxima de *155.6mm/hr* ás 13:43 min.

Vai agora nos *20,4mm*


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 14:36)

Agora sim já chove moderado 

18,7ºC
86%Hr
1007,6hPa
2,0mm
vento mais fraco agora


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 14:36)

Acabei de atingir a precipitação mensal igual a Fevereiro de 123,0 mm 

Estou com 13,9ºC e 18,2 mm.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:36)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE!!


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:39)

continua a chover torrencialmente e de forma persistente


----------



## Iuri (30 Out 2010 às 14:42)

Baixa lisboeta novamente fustigada. O escoamento está normal...


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:49)

A chuva acalmou agora, mas continua de forma moderada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 14:49)

Por aqui ainda chove moderado por vezes forte.


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2010 às 14:51)

A chuva não pára! Que tarde agradável para se estar em casa.

*24mm*


O rio Tejo mostra-se neste momento acastanhado.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:51)

Existem várias DE's no mar a Noroeste


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 14:52)

Começou de novo a chover com mais intensidade.

Vento moderado e chuva forte


----------



## Microburst (30 Out 2010 às 14:54)

Por Almada tem chovido durante toda a manhã, mas desde as 13h50 (há pouco mais de uma hora atrás) que a períodos chove intensamente. Às 14h50 sigo com 20mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 14:54)

Só faltam mesmo as trovoadas, no norte é que á muita festa


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Aqui vou com 7,4mm e chove menos agora


----------



## Aspvl (30 Out 2010 às 14:56)

Chove fortissimo na baixa de lisboa!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 15:03)

Por aqui a Chuva volta a intensificar


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Desta vez não vai haver abertura de telejornais. A maré está vazia e o escoamento para o Tejo, mesmo que seja pobre nos casos em que funciona, vai funcionar bem.


----------



## Microburst (30 Out 2010 às 15:14)

Sem querer exagerar no recurso a figuras de estilo, mas neste momento na região da Grande Lisboa o que temos é uma verdadeira parede de água. A chuva intensa à beira-Tejo proporciona uma visibilidade de pouco mais de 50 metros e às 15h10 sigo com 23mm.


----------



## Veterano (30 Out 2010 às 15:18)

Microburst disse:


> Sem querer exagerar no recurso a figuras de estilo, mas neste momento na região da Grande Lisboa o que temos é uma verdadeira parede de água.



  Aproveitem, nós por aqui temos um sol radioso, apenas algumas nuvens ao longe...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 15:20)

A chuva tem caído forte, e só há pouco é que abrandou.

*38,0mm* acumulados, perto do valor de ontem. *195mm* este mês!

Temperatura nos 15,2ºC, depois de uma descida aos 13,7ºC.

Humidade nos 92%.


----------



## rcjla (30 Out 2010 às 15:22)

Gilmet disse:


> A chuva tem caído forte, e só há pouco é que abrandou.
> 
> *38,0mm* acumulados, perto do valor de ontem. *195mm* este mês!
> 
> ...



O mês mais chuvoso do ano até agora.

Não esperava tal valor.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Out 2010 às 15:24)

Em Alhos-Vedros cai de uma forma como a muito já não via


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 15:25)

chove torrencialmente, e o vento está moderado com rajadas.

nao se vê nada na rua


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 15:30)

Aqui chove moderado nada de mais... acumulados até agora 10,2mm com um rate máximo até agora de 61,2mm/h

Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 15:32)

Afinal não houve flop nenhum .... está tudo dentro dos valores esperados de acordo com as informações dos modelos dados hoje ...
Aqui por Faro um aguaceiro que deve ter dado para aí 0,5 mm !!


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 15:35)

Continua a chover bem. É pena não ter pluviómetro.

Fui à rua em busca de uma reportagem (_e aproveitei para tomar banho_ ) e pelo menos 10 estradas em Corroios estão praticamente intransitáveis, a EN10 meteu água também, só se vêem tampas de esgotos levantadas por causa do elevado caudal da água. A linha do MTS em certas partes está submersa. A ponte do alto do moinho desapareceu debaixo de água   e há também a registar alguns prédios inundados.

Fiz alguns vídeos, que agora irei tratar deles. Mais tarde coloco aqui. 

Estimo que tenham caído até agora por volta de 35 mm.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 15:40)

Acabou de cair com uma força incrível aqui tendo ido a um rain rate máximo de  *142,2mm/h*  pena ser só um minuto 

Precipitação acumulada 13,0mm
Temperatura 17,4ºC
Humidade 92%
pressão 1006,6hPa
 vento fraco


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2010 às 15:41)

Observando o Sat24 posso dizer que na zona de Lisboa choverá no máximo mais 1 hora sendo progressivamente com intensidade cada vez mais fraca...
Temos duas linhas de instabilidade mais forte (uma passa em cima de Lisboa e cruza todo o alto alentejo até á zona de Évora ...
Outra entra a sul de Setubal mais propriamente na zona de Sines e cruzará a zona do Baixo Alentejo e aparente ser algo mais fraca do que a 1ª ...
para o Algarve sobra os "restos do Almoço" , ou seja olhando para o Sat24 não me parece que chegue aqui algo mais do que chuva fraca temporariamente moderada !!
melhores tempos virão para o Algarve !!


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 15:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Observando o Sat24 posso dizer que na zona de Lisboa choverá no máximo mais 1 hora sendo progressivamente com intensidade cada vez mais fraca...
> Temos duas linhas de instabilidade mais forte (uma passa em cima de Lisboa e cruza todo o alto alentejo até á zona de Évora ...
> Outra entra a sul de Setubal mais propriamente na zona de Sines e cruzará a zona do Baixo Alentejo e aparente ser algo mais fraca do que a 1ª ...
> para o Algarve sobra os "restos do Almoço" , ou seja olhando para o Sat24 não me parece que chegue aqui algo mais do que chuva fraca temporariamente moderada !!
> melhores tempos virão para o Algarve !!



Aurélio, tire-me uma dúvida, sff: o vento forte a muito forte referido pelo IM e pelos modelos chegará depois da passagem de toda esta massa nublosa, certo?


----------



## Iuri (30 Out 2010 às 15:54)

Lisboa: A chuva abrandou drasticamente. A maré baixa contribuiu para o escoamento das águas pluviais. A frente está a passar mas pelo que vejo no estuário do Tejo, a despedida vai ser intensa...


----------



## Jodamensil (30 Out 2010 às 15:56)

A zona de Frielas, Póvoa, Olival de Basto, está intransitável, tendo o rio trancão já transbordado, vi já vários autocarros parados com água a meio na zona de Frielas. Para quem tenciona ir para esta zona, esqueça, e quem vem de Lisboa ou da A8 ou Cril não se metam por ai, porque a protecção civil nem deixa passar


----------



## NfrG (30 Out 2010 às 16:07)

Por aqui a chuva acalmou. Por agora, chove fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Até ao momento parou de chover, o corredor de nuvens que está a passar por aqui estás prestes a "acabar".

Estou com 15,5ºC e 23,8 mm.

O vento está fraco/moderado de W.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 16:12)

Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas isto que passou era uma frente ou a pós frente? ainda vem mais chuva para o resto do dia com possibilidades de boas trovoadas? ou o que tinha de haver já houve? 

Obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2010 às 16:13)

Lightning disse:


> Estimo que tenham caído até agora por volta de 35 mm.



Pelas minhas contas, não estás longe... tenho registado cerca de 32mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 16:14)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas isto que passou era uma frente ou a pós frente? ainda vem mais chuva para o resto do dia com possibilidades de boas trovoadas? ou o que tinha de haver já houve?
> 
> Obrigado



Aqui ainda está a passar a frente, com linhas de instabilidade há mistura.

As trovoadas só virão quando o céu limpar e tudo isto passar.


----------



## NfrG (30 Out 2010 às 16:22)

Nao percebi essa do céu limpar 

Bem, mas por aqui continua a chover fraco e nada de trovoada por enquanto.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 16:24)

NfrG disse:


> Nao percebi essa do céu limpar
> 
> Bem, mas por aqui continua a chover fraco e nada de trovoada por enquanto.



eu percebi  esta camada nublosa que está em cima de nós é a frente, depois dela passar o céu fica temporariamente pouco nublado e chega então a pós-frontal que pelo que ja vi no sat, tem células activas ...so acho é que nao chegam a esta zona..ficando se pelo norte e centro..


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Trovoadapower disse:


> eu percebi  esta camada nublosa que está em cima de nós é a frente, depois dela passar o céu fica temporariamente pouco nublado e chega então a pós-frontal que pelo que ja vi no sat, tem células activas ...so acho é que nao chegam a esta zona..ficando se pelo norte e centro..



Trovoadapower, clarifica isso  Norte-Douro Litoral ou Norte-Minho?! Ou Norte-geral?!


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 16:30)

ThaZouk disse:


> Trovoadapower, clarifica isso  Norte-Douro Litoral ou Norte-Minho?! Ou Norte-geral?!



lol peço desculpa, o que eu queria dizer é que as zonas que penso serem mais afectadas pela pós-frente são as zonas do litoral norte e parte do litoral centro


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2010 às 16:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> lol peço desculpa, o que eu queria dizer é que as zonas que penso serem mais afectadas pela pós-frente são as zonas do litoral norte e parte do litoral centro



Mas com o cair da noite, "festival electrico" não ocorre certo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 16:34)

Por aqui ainda vai chovendo, mas a oeste já vejo céu limpo


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 16:38)

Por aqui a frente também já acabou. Céu muito nublado mas não chove.

Temperatura nos 16,4ºC e pressão nos 1006 milibares.

Volto a colocar a minha dúvida: o vento forte a muito forte referido pelo IM e pelos modelos chegará depois da passagem de toda esta massa nublosa, ou seja, com a chegada do pós-frontal, certo?


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2010 às 16:39)

Lightning disse:


> Volto a colocar a minha dúvida: o vento forte a muito forte referido pelo IM e pelos modelos chegará depois da passagem de toda esta massa nublosa, ou seja, com a chegada do pós-frontal, certo?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...odelos-outubro-2010-a-4950-35.html#post237205


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 16:39)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mas com o cair da noite, "festival electrico" não ocorre certo?



As celulas fazem parte do pós-frontal, que podem ser celulas activas ou nao! Algumas delas estáo activas, outras nao... é uma questão de sorte, pode apanhar apenas o Norte, ou o resto ...É uma questão de sorte ...


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Out 2010 às 16:42)

olá 

A manhã mostrou-se bem agitada com períodos de chuva forte apesar de ontem os mesmos terem sido mais prolongados.
A tarde decorre bem mais calma com o céu num cinzento bem uniforme e a precipitação é fraca.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento é de *15.1ºC* e uma máxima de *19.3ºC*.

Valores de ontem:
Máximos: 19.9ºC - 84% hr
mínimos: 14.1ºC - 54% hr

Actuais: 16.8ºC - 85% hr


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Out 2010 às 17:30)

*Muito mais calmo agora.

O meu registo actual: *


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Out 2010 às 17:36)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 17:43)

Bom, a chuva já acabou tendo acumulado 16.6mm até agora, agora é esperar que venhem os aguaceiros.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a frente de chuva já passou, permanecendo apenas o céu muito nublado, mas que não deverá durar muito.

Vamos lá ver a quem calha a "lotaria" do pós frontal.

Sigo com 16.7ºC.


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2010 às 18:09)

Oeiras tem uma excelente precipitação acumulada de *27,6 mm*. Vamos lá ver se chega aos 30 hoje.


O céu está muito nublado,mas já não chove.

Início de Outono auspicioso,com 2 eventos em Outubro muito bons


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 19:00)

Completa acalmia, por agora, ainda que o céu se mantenha encoberto.

Temperatura em subida, nos 16,8ºC, e 91%% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 19:28)

Aqui a precipitação acumulada é de 16,4mm neste momento chove fraco e nem parou toda a tarde de chover!

Temperatura de 17,6ºC, humidade nos 91% e vento ainda fraco  a pressão é de 1005,4hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Out 2010 às 19:40)

diluvio por aqui! 
Vento bastante forte! Tou a gostar!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 19:41)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo neste momento. Sigo com 14,2ºC.

*45mm* acumulados, o que prefaz um total de *202mm* para este mês. O rain rate certamente terá superado os 100mm/h.

Humidade nos 88%.


----------



## NfrG (30 Out 2010 às 19:42)

Chove com bastante intensidade novamente!


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Aguaceiro fortissímo à 2/3 minutos!


----------



## FilipaP (30 Out 2010 às 19:52)

Na zona de Carnide chove torrencialmente há já uns 10 minutos com vento bastante forte.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Out 2010 às 20:05)

Alguns relampagos por aqui ainda que longe


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2010 às 20:11)

*47mm* acumulados.

Agora, com céu pouco nublado, a rua permanece alagada, e a temperatura sobe. 16,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 20:32)

Por aqui há pouco passou um "camião de água", que proporcionou um rate de 84,8 mm/hr e acumular 26,0 mm.

Estou com 17,1ºC e vento moderado de W.


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2010 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui até ao momento acumulou 12,0mm  de precipitação temperatura actual de 13,6ºC.
Fotos de hoje:


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2010 às 21:14)

Por aqui os aguaceiros estão a passar ao lado, não chove há já umas horas...


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 21:30)

Metam na TVI..


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2010 às 21:32)

Para resumir a coisa, já que não me parece que venha nada por aí além até à meia noite:

Períodos de chuva forte bastante concentrada no tempo, entre as 13h e as 15h, com mais uns aguaceiros menos significativos.
Total acumulado de cerca de 32mm... bem bom...

De momento, céu encoberto, com 17.5ºC, 87%HR, 1006hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.4ºC
18.7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 21:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> Para resumir a coisa, já que não me parece que venha nada por aí além até à meia noite:



É que nem o vento sopra forte nem nada, não compreendo.. A frente já passou, o vento forte já se devia ter começado a fazer sentir..


----------



## Zapiao (30 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Aqui á meia hora estava vento forte e uma chuvada daquelas bem forte, agora tudo calmo


----------



## Lousano (30 Out 2010 às 21:47)

Na Lousã registo 10,9mm de precipitação acumulada hoje e tudo até às 12H00.


----------



## Jodamensil (30 Out 2010 às 21:54)

Pessoal será de esperar algum tipo de "electricidade" vinda dos ceus? lol
Amanhã está bom para os amantes de uma boa ondulação e de umas boas fotos. Vou passar a tarde ao guincho e postarei aqui fotos mais tarde


----------



## Zapiao (30 Out 2010 às 21:57)

Outra carga de agua, temp nos 14.6º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 22:20)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Metam na TVI..



O que é que deu na TVI?. por aqui ainda não houve aguaceiros, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 22:22)

A Máxima de Hoje foi de 16.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 22:24)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O que é que deu na TVI?. por aqui ainda não houve aguaceiros, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.



jogo Académica - FC Porto em Coimbra...o campo estava todo alagado...estava e está...é mesmo pra rir aquele jogo


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Não desanimem pessoal, aqui o meu amigo do Montijo Andres avisou me agora, e fui ver e realmente é verdade..

o IM actualizou os avisos...amarelo para Lisboa e Península de Setúbal devido a previsão de chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoadas até ao final da madrugada 

Relembro que o IM ha pouco já tinha retirado o aviso de chuva para as regiões referidas a cima, e agora...actualizou de novo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 22:31)

Trovoadapower disse:


> jogo Académica - FC Porto em Coimbra...o campo estava todo alagado...estava e está...é mesmo pra rir aquele jogo



Já Vi, está bonito está


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 22:34)

Balanço do dia de hoje! penso eu que até a meia noite não se vai alterar estes valores! Se bem que espero chuva forte por volta dessa hora!

Máxima:*18,8ºC (14:26)*
Mínima:*14,4ºC (00:09)*

Rajada máxima:*53,6km/h WSW (12:10)*

Precipitação Total:*17,2mm*

Rain rate máximo:*142,2mm/h (15:36)*

Agora:
17,7ºC
86%Hr
1004,5hPa
vento moderado

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 22:36)

Sigo com 17.3ºC e vento fraco.
Precipitação nos 14.5mm.
Esta madrugada deverá ser algo interessante, mas aguardaremos ..


----------



## DMiguel (30 Out 2010 às 22:38)

Bem veio um aguaceiro que foi ... 

Rajadas fortíssimas e um caos de água em pouco mais de 15 minutos!

Esta parte do vento muito forte assusta-me.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Out 2010 às 22:43)

DMiguel disse:


> Bem veio um aguaceiro que foi ...
> 
> Rajadas fortíssimas e um caos de água em pouco mais de 15 minutos!
> 
> Esta parte do vento muito forte assusta-me.




Ola 

Quanto é que levas acumulado nestes dois dias? Curiosidade..

Desculpem o off topic.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Out 2010 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 16.6ºC  céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2010 às 22:48)

Um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de um forte vendaval aumentaram a precipitação de 12mm para 18mm em apenas 2 minutos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 22:48)

Nestes dois dias tenho acumulado até agora 48,1mm


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 22:51)

Pessoal do litoral centro, aproxima-se um bombardeiro.  

Estejam de olho nele. Ainda está no mar mas é uma célula activa e com descargas, segundo o detector.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 22:53)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal do litoral centro, aproxima-se um bombardeiro.
> 
> Estejam de olho nele. Ainda está no mar mas é uma célula activa e com descargas, segundo o detector.



Há alguma hipotese de chegar cá mais para o interior?


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Out 2010 às 22:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Há alguma hipotese de chegar cá mais para o interior?



Não achas que já tiveste chuva suficiente?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 23:00)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Não achas que já tiveste chuva suficiente?



Não, quero mais


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2010 às 23:03)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não, quero mais



Eu nem peço chuva, só pedia que chegasse aquele vendaval todo previsto... Pelos vistos aqui é o único sítio onde não está vento quase nenhum. 

Veremos o que traz este aguaceiro.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 23:03)

AGORA É A MINHA VEZ!!!! 

espero por ti celulazinha, e que me tragas muitas trovoadas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Bem pessoal, vou dormir até amanhã e bom seguimento


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2010 às 23:17)

grande carga de agua e rajadas de vento a acompanhar.


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Chove muito mesmo!!! Torrencialmente em Massamá!


----------



## Teles (30 Out 2010 às 23:24)

Boas , por aqui há pouco caiu granizo por aqui


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 23:28)

Começou agora a chover de forma fraca.
O vento tem estado em geral fraco e enquanto estou para aqui a escrever o post, o vento deu sinal de vida e está a soprar de forma moderada a forte 

EDIT: Muito forte mesmo!!! chove moderado agora


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 23:31)

Por aqui de vez em quando lá vem uma chuvada moderada/forte.

Estou com 15,7ºC e 26,8 mm.

O vento está moderado de W.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2010 às 23:35)

Agora acalmou...chove fraco, e o vento esta moderado.


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2010 às 23:41)

caiu agora uma chuvada, até o barulho dela a cair parecia uma cascata


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 23:41)

Por aqui 17.2ºC e começou a chover bem


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Out 2010 às 23:45)

O vento está com rajadas muito fortes e chove cada vez mais.
Assusta estas rajadas 

PS: WindChill de 9ºC O:


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2010 às 23:46)

miguel disse:


> Balanço do dia de hoje! penso eu que até a meia noite não se vai alterar estes valores! Se bem que espero chuva forte por volta dessa hora!
> 
> Máxima:*18,8ºC (14:26)*
> Mínima:*14,4ºC (00:09)*
> ...




A única coisa que acabou por alterar foi a precipitação total é agora de *17,4mm*  agora penso não alterar mais até as 00h

17,6ºC, 77%Hr, 1004,7hPa e vento moderado com algumas rajadas 

Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,3ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Precipitação - 26,8 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 00:01)

Rajada máxima de 38.6km/h.
Precipitação ficou nos 15mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2010 às 00:38)

olá 

Notou-se uma aumento se intensidade do vento por volta das 21h, mas sem precipitação até há cerca de meia hora atrás; desde aí os aguaceiros têm sido mais frequentes e ocasionalmente moderados. 
De momento, mais uma pausa!

A temperatura ronda os *15ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2010 às 00:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 15,2ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## lismen (31 Out 2010 às 00:45)

Mais um dia passado com aguaceiros fortes e vento forte pela região de Lisboa:

Dados actuais
*Temp 17ºC
Humidade 77%
Vento Oeste 35 km/h
Pressao 1004*

Bom domingo


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Out 2010 às 00:51)

Foi um dia de chuva moderada a muito forte, a maior chuvada deu-se por volta das 15:00 e a segunda carga d'àgua a valer  foi por volta das 19:30, há uns tempos que não via chover tanto, há pouco voltou a cair mais um aguaceiro, mas moderado.

Algumas zonas de Alcochete ficaram algo inundadas, mas nada de mais, a força da chuva é que por vezes foi realmente impressionante! 

O vento esteve moderado a muito forte por vezes.

Actualmente não chove, vento moderado a forte e 16ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2010 às 00:53)

Deixo algumas imagens que marcaram o dia de ontem.


*A minha rua, durante o dia.*













*Ribeira das Jardas.*







*A minha rua, após o forte e repentino aguaceiro, ao início da noite.*


----------



## thunderboy (31 Out 2010 às 00:54)

Boa noite
Os últimos 2 dias foram de algum chuva por aqui mas nada de anormal somando 27.7mm e 17.3mm, respectivamente.


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2010 às 01:15)

Por aqui um forte trovão há pouco


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:20)

Teles disse:


> Por aqui um forte trovão há pouco



hum...achas que vem alguma coisa esta madrugada para esta zona mais a sul ?


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2010 às 01:08)

Neste momento é um tiro no escuro dizer se vai ser a norte ou a sul ou mais a Este ou Oeste é uma questão de observar o Sat e o radar


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:10)

Uma coisa que me deixa bastante contente...é de novo 1:00h 
ou seja mais 1 hora até o aviso do IM acabar ^^


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Out 2010 às 01:23)

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se tal como agora, muito breves e relativamente fortes, trovoada nem pensar...


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:32)

Não quero ser muito optimista mas...penso que as pequenas células que se aproxima vindas de Noroeste poderão intensificar-se e trazer alguma coisa para nos


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 01:49)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Não quero ser muito optimista mas...penso que as pequenas células que se aproxima vindas de Noroeste poderão intensificar-se e trazer alguma coisa para nos



vamos acompanhar!
O radar do IM já actualizou e as DE's está cada vez mais a sul..


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 02:30)

Várias DE's a Oeste do centro do país segundo o AEMET


----------



## FJC (31 Out 2010 às 02:51)

Boa noite!

Pela Marinha Grande tempo "muito bom" neste momento! Vento forte, corte de luz devido à trovoada e alguma chuva! Até com direito a algum granizo (muito breve)


----------



## thunderboy (31 Out 2010 às 02:53)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Pela Marinha Grande tempo "muito bom" neste momento! Vento forte, corte de luz devido à trovoada e alguma chuva! Até com direito a algum granizo (muito breve)



É visível daqui
Já se aproxima daqui e a luz já quer dar sinal.


----------



## Iuri (31 Out 2010 às 03:53)

Estoril.
10 min de chuva e vento fortíssimos. Absolutamente impressionante.
Agora parou de chover e o vento também se foi!!!


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2010 às 04:04)

Iuri disse:


> Estoril.
> 10 min de chuva e vento fortíssimos. Absolutamente impressionante.
> Agora parou de chover e o vento também se foi!!!



aqui tambem e alguns trovões


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2010 às 04:06)

há pouco fez umas rajadas assustadoras juntamente com uma chuva torrencial, chegou mesmo a deitar um portão abaixo ali das obras


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 07:25)

Acabou de passar aqui uma célula violentíssima que me acordou. Que belo espectáculo.

Proporcionou 84 km/h de rajada máxima, queda da temperatura para 12,8ºC e 3,6 mm.

Actualmente tudo calmo, estou com 13,4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 07:31)

Agora com o nascer do sol os cúmulos irão "explodir" ainda mais, e mais aguaceiros e vento haverá.

Está ficar negro de novo por aqui. Pressão a disparar, 1007,7hpa.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (31 Out 2010 às 08:56)

Bons dias, pelas bandas do Lis, depois de uma noite de aguaceiros fortes, alguma trovoada pelo meio, agora o vento mantem-se moderado a forte e cai um aguaceiro fortísssimo neste preciso momento.


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2010 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi chuvosa, com um acumulado até ao momento de 19mm.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2010 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

A noite foi marcada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e uma ou outra descarga. A temperatura desceu até aos *13,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,0ºC, humidade nos 73% e pressão a 1011 hPa. O Sol brilha, depois de mais um aguaceiro.

*6,3mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 10:25)

Mais uma moedinha mais voltinha  acaba de desabar o céu e levantar-se um vendaval aqui de novo.

Precipitação saltou pros 5,4 mm e o vento não passou dos 70 km/h, rajada máxima até agora, 84 km/h.

Estou com 14,6ºC.


----------



## zejorge (31 Out 2010 às 10:28)

Bom dia

Noite e madrugada de fortes aguaceiros e vento forte.
Neste momento chove e a temperatura actual é de 14,4º tendo a mínima registada sido de 12,6º. Acumulei desde as 00H00, 9,5 mm, com um rain rate 22,78 mm às 07H11. O vento sopra de NW, moderado.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 11:12)

Boas

Aqui a noite foi muito fraca tanto em vento como em chuva!! rajada máxima 51km/h e precipitação 0,8mm 

Agora está sol com alguns aguaceiros a passar ao lado e estão 17,6ºC, 62%Hr, 1011,8hPa e vento moderado de W e NW

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2010 às 11:22)

Boas , aqui madrugada de fortes trovoadas, acompanhada de vento forte com precipitação por vezes muito forte , acumulado até ao momento de 8,8mm.
Vento constante na casa dos 40km/h a 50km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia !
Esta noite foi uma noite de chuva intensa e vento forte.
Um verdadeiro temporal.
O pior foi ás 05:00 da madrugada quando caí uma violento aguaceiro, acompanhado por pequenas bolas de granizo e vento forte.
Tenho acumulado 1.5mm para já.
De momento 18.5ºC e vento forte.
A tarde deverá ser de alguns aguaceiros, e não se escapa a hipótese de ter alguma trovoadas dentro deles, mas ...
Vamos acompanhar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2010 às 11:44)

Bom Dia

Aqui durantte a noite o acumulado foi de 3.8mm, á pouco por volta das 11horas abateu-se um aguaceiro fortissimo que durante 5minnutos acumulou 3.9mm:rain, juntamente com um grande vendaval.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2010 às 11:49)

Neste momento volta a chover


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2010 às 11:55)

E cai forte agora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2010 às 11:56)

Já parou.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2010 às 12:00)

Este aguaceiro acumulou 1.7mm


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Out 2010 às 12:00)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 13.3ºC

Agora sigo com 17.9ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.

Destaco um fortíssimo aguaceiro que ocorreu aqui pelas 7:40 de hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 12:30)

Continuação de vento forte, embora tenha acalmado _*um pouco.*_
Céu nublado e á 20 minutos atrás chegou a chover fraco !


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2010 às 12:30)

Boas

Fim de semana de muita chuva onde apanhei umas valentes molhas no distrito de Portalegre

Por Abrantes os valores de precipitação foram
Sexta:25.6mm
Sábado: 14.0mm
Hoje: 9.8mm

Mínima de 12.1ºC
Agora 14.0ºC e não chove


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 12:48)

De momento, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.
Ao ver pelo satélite e radar, veem uns bons aguaceiros a caminho


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2010 às 12:51)

madrugada excelente e bastante animada por aqui, com várias células umas atrás das outras a deixar chuva muito forte e ventos fortíssimos (algumas rajadas fizeram-me lembrar mesmo o dia 23/12/2009) e alguma trovoada (cheguei ainda a ver 2 clarões e antes de chegar as células ouviram-se algumas "bombas"). Que animação, só de saber que tudo acaba hoje, é triste. Venha o próximo evento, que seja tão bom como este


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 12:59)

Caí neste momento uma repentina chuvada


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 13:03)

Está forte e com muita força a chuvada, estava com 1.5mm e em poucos minutos foi aos 4,5mm.
Muita chuva em poucos segundos.
De momento começa a parar.


----------



## Chingula (31 Out 2010 às 13:04)

Gosto de consultar os perfis verticais, das sondagens (observadas e propostas pelo modelo do Centro Europeu) disponibilizadas na página do I.M..
A ausência da informação relativa a 30 de Outubro (ontem) às 12 UTC dever-se-à a alguma medida restritiva ?


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 13:10)

Já não chove e acumulei 4.5mm.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 13:12)

Em Setúbal tudo muito calmo reina quase sempre o sol o vento nem é assim tão forte não passei ainda os 51km/h e não chove nada desde as 5h da madrugada tenho apenas acumulado desde as 00h 0,8mm

Temperatura de 19,5ºC

Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2010 às 13:12)

mais um aguaceiro moderado (este já não foi tão forte como os anteriores)


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 13:18)

Depois da chuvada, agora o céu encobriu-se totalmente e o sol já não aparece há mais de 30 minutos.
E volta a chover de novo


----------



## Zapiao (31 Out 2010 às 13:24)

Noite com trovoada e muito vento acompanhado por chuva intensa


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 13:26)

WindChill de 8ºC 
Vento forte e chuva fraca, 5mm acumulados.
Nesta ultima hora tem estado a chover bastante


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 13:34)

andres disse:


> WindChill de 8ºC
> Vento forte e chuva fraca, 5mm acumulados.
> Nesta ultima hora tem estado a chover bastante



Depois de me ter ido deitar ontem a noite, eram umas 3 da madrugada, assim que me deito cai um forte aguaceiro de uns 5 minutos...depois deixei me dormir e até agora nao ha sinal de chuva...vento nublado com muitas abertas.
Ainda pensei que houvesse animação eléctrica por aqui esta madrugada mas..pronto..


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 14:07)

Impressionante os alguns membros daqui de arredores estarem a reportar sol e sem chuva !   
Por aqui está a cair de novo uma chuvada acompanhada por vento forte, precipitação os 5.5mm.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 14:21)

andres disse:


> Impressionante os alguns membros daqui de arredores estarem a reportar sol e sem chuva !
> Por aqui está a cair de novo uma chuvada acompanhada por vento forte, precipitação os 5.5mm.



pois é...por aqui o vento mantém-se moderado e céu nublado com muitas abertas, mas para os teus lados como Montijo, Barreiro etc avisto uma camada nebulosa muito escura... que me mete inveja..


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 14:24)

Aqui não se passa nada nada a pouco pingou mas nem 0,2mm deu sigo com os mesmos míseros 0,8mm

Temperatura de 18,7ºC e o chill é de 17ºC está uma dia agradável

Vendo o sat penso que vai aumentar os aguaceiros nesta zona ao contrario do que esperava

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=100&yas=380


----------



## HotSpot (31 Out 2010 às 14:26)

Aqui também com 0,8 mm. Vamos ver o que deixam estes aguaceiros que se aproximam.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2010 às 14:32)

miguel disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada nada a pouco pingou mas nem 0,2mm deu sigo com os mesmos míseros 0,8mm
> 
> Temperatura de 18,7ºC e o chill é de 17ºC está uma dia agradável
> 
> ...



vai chover pra esta zona ? nice ^^


----------



## Microburst (31 Out 2010 às 14:37)

andres disse:


> Impressionante os alguns membros daqui de arredores estarem a reportar sol e sem chuva !
> Por aqui está a cair de novo uma chuvada acompanhada por vento forte, precipitação os 5.5mm.




Pois, na ponta de cá da margem sul neste momento está um sol envergonhado de braço dado com um arco-íris. 

Verdadeira noite de temporal aqui por Almada graças aos aguaceiros mas sobretudo ao forte vento de Oeste que se continua a fazer sentir. De manhã notei alguns *pequeninos* pedaços de gelo no meio da terra dos vasos que tenho no terraço, por isso deverá ter caído também por aqui algum granizo. Mas como estava a aproveitar a hora extra de sono de hoje não dei por nada, note-se.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 14:38)

Microburst disse:


> Pois, na ponta de cá da margem sul neste momento está um sol envergonhado de braço dado com um arco-íris.
> 
> Verdadeira noite de temporal aqui por Almada graças aos aguaceiros mas sobretudo ao forte vento de Oeste que se continua a fazer sentir. De manhã notei alguns *pequeninos* pedaços de gelo no meio da terra dos vasos que tenho no terraço, por isso *deverá ter caído também por aqui algum granizo*. Mas como estava a aproveitar a hora extra de sono de hoje não dei por nada, note-se.



Sim, durante a noite caiu algum granizo, pelo menos por cá.
Agora não chove, mas o sol não abre !
Já não vejo sol há algum tempo !

PS: Para os lados da Moita está muito negro.
HotSpot, chove aí ?


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Out 2010 às 15:05)

Não reparei em nada durante a noite, a não ser às 3h que se começou a levantar um bom vendaval, mas entretanto adormeci e não deve ter sido nada de mais, porque não acordei. 

A mínima foi de *14,2ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 18ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado, veremos o que nos resta esta tarde, mas não me parece que venha muito mais.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2010 às 16:41)

Por aqui tem sido um dia de aguaceiros, a maioria intensos, mas breves...
De qualquer forma, levo já 10.4mm...


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2010 às 16:46)

Eu até tenho vergonha de postar a minha precipitação mais parece que estou no Algarve  0,8mm e não me parece que vá passar disto hoje  logo faço o balanço deste evento no tópico respectivo mas digo já que aqui foi muito fraco comparando com arredores.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 16:47)

Por cá apenas registei 5.5mm e acho que não deve passar muito mais que isto.
De momento Céu encoberto.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 16:54)

Podia ter falado mais cedo 
Chove com alguma intensidade e o céu está Cinzento-Laranja 

PS: 17:00 - Chove com muita força, não se vê nada ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2010 às 17:36)

O acumulado de hoje por cá vai em 11.7mm


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Out 2010 às 17:48)

Boa tarde!

Depois de um aguaceiro por volta das 17:10, a temperatura tem vindo sempre a descer, estando agora nos 14.3ºC e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 20:38)

Tem estado a chover por cá, embora agora tenha parado.
5.5mm acumulados e rajada máxima de 40km/h.
Agora céu nublado e 13.3ºC, embora o WindChill esteja nos 9ºC


----------



## Gongas (31 Out 2010 às 21:28)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado por Coimbra, aliás foi assim o dia todo. um dia a lembrar INVERNO.
A noite foi de trovoada e aguaceiros fortes como há muito não via.
Belo Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Out 2010 às 21:35)

Boas!
Mais um dia de instabilidade, que muito me agrada...
Vento por vezes forte, vários aguaceiros, alguns fortes, foram o prato do dia...
Acumulei hoje 11.5mm, terminando o mês de Outubro com uns mui respeitáveis 129.8mm...
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 14.8ºC, 68%HR, 1019hpa.
Cheira a fim de festa...

Extremos do dia:

14.7ºC (actualizáveis)
18.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Tarde marcada por aguaceiros momentâneos e fortes.

Sigo com *8mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Temperatura nos 13,5ºC, após uma máxima de *17,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 21:50)

Precipitação forte neste momento, o que aumentou o acumulado para 6.5mm !!
Vento forte e 9ºC WindChill.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Aqui ao longo do dia caíram vários aguaceiros, tais, teem vindo a diminuir a sua periodicidade, sendo já quase raros.

Até ao momento totalizo 6,4 mm e estou com 13,9ºC, o vento está fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2010 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 10,0mm , temperatura actual de 11,2ºC.
Algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2010 às 23:33)

Na Lousã foram registados uns belos 30,5mm durante o dia de hoje.

Max: 14,8ºC

Min: 10,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 6,6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Um registo da tarde de ontem, em Morelena.


----------

